# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  गोदान

## xman

होरीराम ने दोनों बैलों को सानी-पानी दे कर अपनी स्त्री धनिया से कहा - गोबर को ऊख गोड़ने भेज देना। मैं न जाने कब लौटूँ। जरा मेरी लाठी दे दे। धनिया के दोनों हाथ गोबर से भरे थे। उपले पाथ कर आई थी। बोली - अरे, कुछ रस-पानी तो कर लो। ऐसी जल्दी क्या है? होरी ने अपने झुर्रियों से भरे हुए माथे को सिकोड़ कर कहा - तुझे रस-पानी की पड़ी है, मुझे यह चिंता है कि अबेर हो गई तो मालिक से भेंट न होगी। असनान-पूजा करने लगेंगे, तो घंटों बैठे बीत जायगा। 'इसी से तो कहती हूँ, कुछ जलपान कर लो और आज न जाओगे तो कौन हरज होगा! अभी तो परसों गए थे।'


'तू जो बात नहीं समझती, उसमें टाँग क्यों अड़ाती है भाई! मेरी लाठी दे दे और अपना काम देख। यह इसी मिलते-जुलते रहने का परसाद है कि अब तक जान बची हुई है, नहीं कहीं पता न लगता कि किधर गए। गाँव में इतने आदमी तो हैं, किस पर बेदखली नहीं आई, किस पर कुड़की नहीं आई। जब दूसरे के पाँवों-तले अपनी गर्दन दबी हुई है, तो उन पाँवों को सहलाने में ही कुसल है।'


धनिया इतनी व्यवहार-कुशल न थी। उसका विचार था कि हमने जमींदार के खेत जोते हैं, तो वह अपना लगान ही तो लेगा। उसकी खुशामद क्यों करें, उसके तलवे क्यों सहलाएँ। यद्यपि अपने विवाहित जीवन के इन बीस बरसों में उसे अच्छी तरह अनुभव हो गया था कि चाहे कितनी ही कतर-ब्योंत करो, कितना ही पेट-तन काटो, चाहे एक-एक कौड़ी को दाँत से पकड़ो; मगर लगान का बेबाक होना मुश्किल है। फिर भी वह हार न मानती थी, और इस विषय पर स्त्री-पुरुष में आए दिन संग्राम छिड़ा रहता था। उसकी छ: संतानों में अब केवल तीन जिंदा हैं, एक लड़का गोबर कोई सोलह साल का, और दो लड़कियाँ सोना और रूपा, बारह और आठ साल की। तीन लड़के बचपन ही में मर गए। उसका मन आज भी कहता था, अगर उनकी दवा-दवाई होती तो वे बच जाते; पर वह एक धेले की दवा भी न मँगवा सकी थी। उसकी ही उम्र अभी क्या थी। छत्तीसवाँ ही साल तो था; पर सारे बाल पक गए थे, चेहरे पर झुर्रियाँ पड़ गई थीं। सारी देह ढल गई थी, वह सुंदर गेहुँआँ रंग सँवला गया था, और आँखों से भी कम सूझने लगा था। पेट की चिंता ही के कारण तो। कभी तो जीवन का सुख न मिला। इस चिरस्थायी जीर्णावस्था ने उसके आत्मसम्मान को उदासीनता का रूप दे दिया था। जिस गृहस्थी में पेट की रोटियाँ भी न मिलें, उसके लिए इतनी खुशामद क्यों? इस परिस्थिति से उसका मन बराबर विद्रोह किया करता था, और दो-चार घुड़कियाँ खा लेने पर ही उसे यथार्थ का ज्ञान होता था।


उसने परास्त हो कर होरी की लाठी, मिरजई, जूते, पगड़ी और तमाखू का बटुआ ला कर सामने पटक दिए।
होरी ने उसकी ओर आँखें तरेर कर कहा - क्या ससुराल जाना है, जो पाँचों पोसाक लाई है? ससुराल में भी तो कोई जवान साली-सलहज नहीं बैठी है, जिसे जा कर दिखाऊँ।
होरी के गहरे साँवले, पिचके हुए चेहरे पर मुस्कराहट की मृदुता झलक पड़ी। धनिया ने लजाते हुए कहा - ऐसे ही बड़े सजीले जवान हो कि साली-सलहजें तुम्हें देख कर रीझ जाएँगी।
होरी ने फटी हुई मिरजई को बड़ी सावधानी से तह करके खाट पर रखते हुए कहा - तो क्या तू समझती है, मैं बूढ़ा हो गया? अभी तो चालीस भी नहीं हुए। मर्द साठे पर पाठे होते हैं।


'जा कर सीसे में मुँह देखो। तुम-जैसे मर्द साठे पर पाठे नहीं होते। दूध-घी अंजन लगाने तक को तो मिलता नहीं, पाठे होंगे। तुम्हारी दसा देख-देख कर तो मैं और भी सूखी जाती हूँ कि भगवान यह बुढ़ापा कैसे कटेगा? किसके द्वार पर भीख माँगेंगे?'
होरी की वह क्षणिक मृदुता यथार्थ की इस आँच में झुलस गई। लकड़ी सँभलता हुआ बोला - साठे तक पहुँचने की नौबत न आने पाएगी धनिया, इसके पहले ही चल देंगे।


धनिया ने तिरस्कार किया - अच्छा रहने दो, मत असुभ मुँह से निकालो। तुमसे कोई अच्छी बात भी कहे, तो लगते हो कोसने।
होरी कंधों पर लाठी रख कर घर से निकला, तो धनिया द्वार पर खड़ी उसे देर तक देखती रही। उसके इन निराशा-भरे शब्दों ने धनिया के चोट खाए हुए हृदय में आतंकमय कंपन-सा डाल दिया था। वह जैसे अपने नारीत्व के संपूर्ण तप और व्रत से अपने पति को अभय-दान दे रही थी। उसके अंत:करण से जैसे आशीर्वादों का व्यूह-सा निकल कर होरी को अपने अंदर छिपाए लेता था। विपन्नता के इस अथाह सागर में सोहाग ही वह तृण था, जिसे पकड़े हुए वह सागर को पार कर रही थी। इन असंगत शब्दों ने यथार्थ के निकट होने पर भी, मानो झटका दे कर उसके हाथ से वह तिनके का सहारा छीन लेना चाहा। बल्कि यथार्थ के निकट होने के कारण ही उनमें इतनी वेदना-शक्ति आ गई थी। काना कहने से काने को जो दु:ख होता है, वह क्या दो आँखों वाले आदमी को हो सकता है?


होरी कदम बढ़ाए चला जाता था। पगडंडी के दोनों ओर ऊख के पौधों की लहराती हुई हरियाली देख कर उसने मन में कहा - भगवान कहीं गौं से बरखा कर दे और डाँड़ी भी सुभीते से रहे, तो एक गाय जरूर लेगा। देसी गाएँ तो न दूध दें, न उनके बछवे ही किसी काम के हों। बहुत हुआ तो तेली के कोल्हू में चले। नहीं, वह पछाईं गाय लेगा। उसकी खूब सेवा करेगा। कुछ नहीं तो चार-पाँच सेर दूध होगा? गोबर दूध के लिए तरस-तरस रह जाता है। इस उमिर में न खाया-पिया, तो फिर कब खाएगा? साल-भर भी दूध पी ले, तो देखने लायक हो जाए। बछवे भी अच्छे बैल निकलेंगे। दो सौ से कम की गोंई न होगी। फिर गऊ से ही तो द्वार की सोभा है। सबेरे-सबेरे गऊ के दर्सन हो जायँ तो क्या कहना! न जाने कब यह साध पूरी होगी, कब वह सुभ दिन आएगा!


हर एक गृहस्थ की भाँति होरी के मन में भी गऊ की लालसा चिरकाल से संचित चली आती थी। यही उसके जीवन का सबसे बड़ा स्वप्न, सबसे बड़ी साध थी। बैंक के सूद से चैन करने या जमीन खरीदने या महल बनवाने की विशाल आकांक्षाएँ उसके नन्हें-से हृदय में कैसे समातीं !


जेठ का सूर्य आमों के झुरमुट से निकल कर आकाश पर छाई हुई लालिमा को अपने रजत-प्रताप से तेज प्रदान करता हुआ ऊपर चढ़ रहा था और हवा में गरमी आने लगी थी। दोनों ओर खेतों में काम करने वाले किसान उसे देख कर राम-राम करते और सम्मान-भाव से चिलम पीने का निमंत्रण देते थे; पर होरी को इतना अवकाश कहाँ था? उसके अंदर बैठी हुई सम्मान-लालसा ऐसा आदर पा कर उसके सूखे मुख पर गर्व की झलक पैदा कर रही थी। मालिकों से मिलते-जुलते रहने ही का तो यह प्रसाद है कि सब उसका आदर करते हैं, नहीं उसे कौन पूछता- पाँच बीघे के किसान की बिसात ही क्या? यह कम आदर नहीं है कि तीन-तीन, चार-चार हल वाले महतो भी उसके सामने सिर झुकाते हैं।


अब वह खेतों के बीच की पगडंडी छोड़ कर एक खलेटी में आ गया था, जहाँ बरसात में पानी भर जाने के कारण तरी रहती थी और जेठ में कुछ हरियाली नजर आती थी। आस-पास के गाँवों की गउएँ यहाँ चरने आया करती थीं। उस उमस में भी यहाँ की हवा में कुछ ताजगी और ठंडक थी। होरी ने दो-तीन साँसें जोर से लीं। उसके जी में आया, कुछ देर यहीं बैठ जाए। दिन-भर तो लू-लपट में मरना है ही। कई किसान इस गड्ढे का पट्टा लिखाने को तैयार थे। अच्छी रकम देते थे; पर ईश्वर भला करे रायसाहब का कि उन्होंने साफ कह दिया, यह जमीन जानवरों की चराई के लिए छोड़ दी गई है और किसी दाम पर भी न उठाई जायगी। कोई स्वार्थी जमींदार होता, तो कहता गाएँ जायँ भाड़ में, हमें रुपए मिलते हैं, क्यों छोड़ें; पर रायसाहब अभी तक पुरानी मर्यादा निभाते आते हैं। जो मालिक प्रजा को न पाले, वह भी कोई आदमी है?

----------


## xman

सहसा उसने देखा, भोला अपनी गाय लिए इसी तरफ चला आ रहा है। भोला इसी गाँव से मिले हुए पुरवे का ग्वाला था और दूध-मक्खन का व्यवसाय करता था। अच्छा दाम मिल जाने पर कभी-कभी किसानों के हाथ गाएँ बेच भी देता था। होरी का मन उन गायों को देख कर ललचा गया। अगर भोला वह आगे वाली गाय उसे दे तो क्या कहना! रुपए आगे-पीछे देता रहेगा। वह जानता था, घर में रुपए नहीं हैं। अभी तक लगान नहीं चुकाया जा सका; बिसेसर साह का देना भी बाकी है, जिस पर आने रुपए का सूद चढ़ रहा है, लेकिन दरिद्रता में जो एक प्रकार की अदूरदर्शिता होती है, वह निर्लज्जता जो तकाजे, गाली और मार से भी भयभीत नहीं होती, उसने उसे प्रोत्साहित किया। बरसों से जो साध मन को आंदोलित कर रही थी, उसने उसे विचलित कर दिया। भोला के समीप जा कर बोला - राम-राम भोला भाई, कहो क्या रंग-ढंग हैं? सुना अबकी मेले से नई गाएँ लाए हो?


भोला ने रूखाई से जवाब दिया। होरी के मन की बात उसने ताड़ ली थी - हाँ, दो बछिएँ और दो गाएँ लाया। पहलेवाली गाएँ सब सूख गई थी। बँधी पर दूध न पहुँचे तो गुजर कैसे हो?


होरी ने आगे वाली गाय के पुट्टे पर हाथ रख कर कहा - दुधार तो मालूम होती है। कितने में ली?


भोला ने शान जमाई - अबकी बाजार तेज रहा महतो, इसके अस्सी रुपए देने पड़े। आँखें निकल गईं। तीस-तीस रुपए तो दोनों कलोरों के दिए। तिस पर गाहक रुपए का आठ सेर दूध माँगता है।


'बड़ा भारी कलेजा है तुम लोगों का भाई, लेकिन फिर लाए भी तो वह माल कि यहाँ दस-पाँच गाँवों में तो किसी के पास निकलेगी नहीं।'


भोला पर नशा चढ़ने लगा। बोला - रायसाहब इसके सौ रुपए देते थे। दोनों कलोरों के पचास-पचास रुपए, लेकिन हमने न दिए। भगवान ने चाहा तो सौ रुपए इसी ब्यान में पीट लूँगा।


'इसमें क्या संदेह है भाई। मालिक क्या खा के लेंगे? नजराने में मिल जाय, तो भले ले लें। यह तुम्हीं लोगों का गुर्दा है कि अंजुली-भर रुपए तकदीर के भरोसे गिन देते हो। यही जी चाहता है कि इसके दरसन करता रहूँ। धन्य है तुम्हारा जीवन कि गऊओं की इतनी सेवा करते हो! हमें तो गाय का गोबर भी मयस्सर नहीं। गिरस्त के घर में एक गाय भी न हो, तो कितनी लज्जा की बात है। साल-के-साल बीत जाते हैं, गोरस के दरसन नहीं होते। घरवाली बार-बार कहती है, भोला भैया से क्यों नहीं कहते? मैं कह देता हूँ, कभी मिलेंगे तो कहूँगा। तुम्हारे सुभाव से बड़ी परसन रहती है। कहती है, ऐसा मर्द ही नहीं देखा कि जब बातें करेंगे, नीची आँखें करके कभी सिर नहीं उठाते।'


भोला पर जो नशा चढ़ रहा था, उसे इस भरपूर प्याले ने और गहरा कर दिया। बोला - आदमी वही है, जो दूसरों की बहू-बेटी को अपनी बहू-बेटी समझे। जो दुष्ट किसी मेहरिया की ओर ताके, उसे गोली मार देना चाहिए।


'यह तुमने लाख रुपए की बात कह दी भाई! बस सज्जन वही, जो दूसरों की आबरू समझे।'


'जिस तरह मर्द के मर जाने से औरत अनाथ हो जाती है, उसी तरह औरत के मर जाने से मर्द के हाथ-पाँव टूट जाते हैं। मेरा तो घर उजड़ गया महतो, कोई एक लोटा पानी देने वाला भी नहीं।'


गत वर्ष भोला की स्त्री लू लग जाने से मर गई थी। यह होरी जानता था, लेकिन पचास बरस का खंखड़ भोला भीतर से इतना स्निग्ध है, वह न जानता था। स्त्री की लालसा उसकी आँखों में सजल हो गई थी। होरी को आसन मिल गया। उसकी व्यावहारिक कृषक-बुद्धि सजग हो गई।


'पुरानी मसल झूठी थोड़े है - बिन घरनी घर भूत का डेरा। कहीं सगाई क्यों नहीं ठीक कर लेते?'


'ताक में हूँ महतो, पर कोई जल्दी फँसता नहीं। सौ-पचास खरच करने को भी तैयार हूँ। जैसी भगवान की इच्छा।'


'अब मैं भी फिराक में रहूँगा। भगवान चाहेंगे, तो जल्दी घर बस जायगा।'


'बस, यही समझ लो कि उबर जाऊँगा भैया! घर में खाने को भगवान का दिया बहुत है। चार पसेरी रोज दूध हो जाता है, लेकिन किस काम का?'


'मेरे ससुराल में एक मेहरिया है। तीन-चार साल हुए, उसका आदमी उसे छोड़ कर कलकत्ते चला गया। बेचारी पिसाई करके गुजारा कर रही है। बाल-बच्चा भी कोई नहीं। देखने-सुनने में अच्छी है। बस, लच्छमी समझ लो।'


भोला का सिकुड़ा हुआ चेहरा जैसे चिकना गया। आशा में कितनी सुधा है! बोला - अब तो तुम्हारा ही आसरा है महतो! छुट्टी हो, तो चलो एक दिन देख आएँ।


'मैं ठीक-ठाक करके तब तुमसे कहूँगा। बहुत उतावली करने से भी काम बिगड़ जाता है।'


'जब तुम्हारी इच्छा हो तब चलो। उतावली काहे की - इस कबरी पर मन ललचाया हो, तो ले लो।'


'यह गाय मेरे मान की नहीं है दादा। मैं तुम्हें नुकसान नहीं पहुँचाना चाहता। अपना धरम यह नहीं है कि मित्रों का गला दबाएँ। जैसे इतने दिन बीते हैं, वैसे और भी बीत जाएँगे।'


'तुम तो ऐसी बातें करते हो होरी, जैसे हम-तुम दो हैं। तुम गाय ले जाओ, दाम जो चाहे देना। जैसे मेरे घर रही, वैसे तुम्हारे घर रही। अस्सी रुपए में ली थी, तुम अस्सी रुपए ही देना देना। जाओ।'


'लेकिन मेरे पास नगद नहीं है दादा, समझ लो।'


'तो तुमसे नगद माँगता कौन है भाई?'


होरी की छाती गज-भर की हो गई। अस्सी रुपए में गाय महँगी न थी। ऐसा अच्छा डील-डौल, दोनों जून में छ:-सात सेर दूध, सीधी ऐसी कि बच्चा भी दुह ले। इसका तो एक-एक बाछा सौ-सौ का होगा। द्वार पर बँधेगी तो द्वार की सोभा बढ़ जायगी। उसे अभी कोई चार सौ रुपए देने थे; लेकिन उधार को वह एक तरह से मुफ्त समझता था। कहीं भोला की सगाई ठीक हो गई, तो साल-दो साल तो वह बोलेगा भी नहीं। सगाई न भी हुई, तो होरी का क्या बिगड़ता है! यही तो होगा, भोला बार-बार तगादा करने आएगा, बिगड़ेगा, गालियाँ देगा; लेकिन होरी को इसकी ज्यादा शर्म न थी। इस व्यवहार का वह आदी था। कृषक के जीवन का तो यह प्रसाद है। भोला के साथ वह छल कर रहा था और यह व्यापार उसकी मर्यादा के अनुकूल न था। अब भी लेन-देन में उसके लिए लिखा-पढ़ी होने और न होने में कोई अंतर न था। सूखे-बूड़े की विपदाएँ उसके मन को भीरु बनाए रहती थीं। ईश्वर का रुद्र रूप सदैव उसके सामने रहता था; पर यह छल उसकी नीति में छल न था। यह केवल स्वार्थ-सिद्धि थी और यह कोई बुरी बात न थी। इस तरह का छल तो वह दिन-रात करता रहता था। घर में दो-चार रुपए पड़े रहने पर भी महाजन के सामने कसमें खा जाता था कि एक पाई भी नहीं है। सन को कुछ गीला कर देना और रूई में कुछ बिनौले भर देना उसकी नीति में जायज था और यहाँ तो केवल स्वार्थ न था, थोड़ा-सा मनोरंजन भी था। बुड्ढों का बुढ़भस हास्यास्पद वस्तु है और ऐसे बुड्ढों से अगर कुछ ऐंठ भी लिया जाय, तो कोई दोष-पाप नहीं।


भोला ने गाय की पगहिया होरी के हाथ में देते हुए कहा - ले जाओ महतो, तुम भी क्या याद करोगे। ब्याते ही छ: सेर दूध लेना। चलो, मैं तुम्हारे घर तक पहुँचा दूँ। साइत तुम्हें अनजान समझ कर रास्ते में कुछ दिक करे। अब तुमसे सच कहता हूँ, मालिक नब्बे रुपए देते थे, पर उनके यहाँ गऊओें की क्या कदर। मुझसे ले कर किसी हाकिम-हुक्काम को दे देते। हाकिमों को गऊ की सेवा से मतलब? वह तो खून चूसना-भर जानते हैं। जब तक दूध देती, रखते, फिर किसी के हाथ बेच देते। किसके पल्ले पड़ती, कौन जाने। रूपया ही सब कुछ नहीं है भैया, कुछ अपना धरम भी तो है। तुम्हारे घर आराम से रहेगी तो। यह न होगा कि तुम आप खा कर सो रहो और गऊ भूखी खड़ी रहे। उसकी सेवा करोगे, प्यार करोगे, चुमकारोगे। गऊ हमें आसिरवाद देगी। तुमसे क्या कहूँ भैया, घर में चंगुल-भर भी भूसा नहीं रहा। रुपए सब बाजार में निकल गए। सोचा था, महाजन से कुछ ले कर भूसा ले लेंगे; लेकिन महाजन का पहला ही नहीं चुका। उसने इनकार कर दिया। इतने जानवरों को क्या खिलाएँ, यही चिंता मारे डालती है। चुटकी-चुटकी भर खिलाऊँ, तो मन-भर रोज का खरच है। भगवान ही पार लगाएँ तो लगे।


होरी ने सहानुभूति के स्वर में कहा - तुमने हमसे पहले क्यों नहीं कहा - हमने एक गाड़ी भूसा बेच दिया।


भोला ने माथा ठोक कर कहा - इसीलिए नहीं कहा - भैया कि सबसे अपना दु:ख क्यों रोऊँ; बाँटता कोई नहीं, हँसते सब हैं। जो गाएँ सूख गई हैं, उनका गम नहीं, पत्ती-सत्ती खिला कर जिला लूँगा; लेकिन अब यह तो रातिब बिना नहीं रह सकती। हो सके, तो दस-बीस रुपए भूसे के लिए दे दो।


किसान पक्का स्वार्थी होता है, इसमें संदेह नहीं। उसकी गाँठ से रिश्वत के पैसे बड़ी मुश्किल से निकलते हैं, भाव-ताव में भी वह चौकस होता है, ब्याज की एक-एक पाई छुड़ाने के लिए वह महाजन की घंटों चिरौरी करता है, जब तक पक्का विश्वास न हो जाय, वह किसी के फुसलाने में नहीं आता, लेकिन उसका संपूर्ण जीवन प्रकृति से स्थायी सहयोग है।* वृक्षों में फल लगते हैं, उन्हें जनता खाती है, खेती में अनाज होता है, वह संसार के काम आता है; गाय के थन में दूध होता है, वह खुद पीने नहीं जाती, दूसरे ही पीते हैं, मेघों से वर्षा होती है, उससे पृथ्वी तृप्त होती है। ऐसी संगति में कुत्सित स्वार्थ के लिए कहाँ स्थान? होरी किसान था और किसी के जलते हुए घर में हाथ सेंकना उसने सीखा ही न था।


भोला की संकट-कथा सुनते ही उसकी मनोवृत्ति बदल गई। पगहिया को भोला के हाथ में लौटाता हुआ बोला - रुपए तो दादा मेरे पास नहीं हैं। हाँ, थोड़ा-सा भूसा बचा है, वह तुम्हें दूँगा। चल कर उठवा लो। भूसे के लिए तुम गाय बेचोगे, और मैं लूँगा! मेरे हाथ न कट जाएँगे?


भोला ने आर्द्र कंठ से कहा - तुम्हारे बैल भूखों न मरेंगे। तुम्हारे पास भी ऐसा कौन-सा बहुत-सा भूसा रखा है।


'नहीं दादा, अबकी भूसा अच्छा हो गया था।'


'मैंने तुमसे नाहक भूसे की चर्चा की।'


'तुम न कहते और पीछे से मुझे मालूम होता, तो मुझे बड़ा रंज होता कि तुमने मुझे इतना गैर समझ लिया। अवसर पड़ने पर भाई की मदद भाई न करे, तो काम कैसे चले!'


'मुदा यह गाय तो लेते जाओ।'


'अभी नहीं दादा, फिर ले लूँगा।'


'तो भूसे के दाम दूध में कटवा लेना।'


होरी ने दु:खित स्वर में कहा - दाम-कौड़ी की इसमें कौन बात है दादा, मैं एक-दो जून तुम्हारे घर खा लूँ तो तुम मुझसे दाम माँगोगे?


'लेकिन तुम्हारे बैल भूखों मरेंगे कि नही?


'भगवान कोई-न-कोई सबील निकालेंगे ही। आसाढ़ सिर पर है। कड़वी बो लूँगा।'


'मगर यह गाय तुम्हारी हो गई। जिस दिन इच्छा हो, आ कर ले जाना।'


'किसी भाई का लिलाम पर चढ़ा हुआ बैल लेने में जो पाप है, वह इस समय तुम्हारी गाय लेने में है।'


होरी में बाल की खाल निकालने की शक्ति होती, तो वह खुशी से गाय ले कर घर की राह लेता। भोला जब नकद रुपए नहीं माँगता, तो स्पष्ट था कि वह भूसे के लिए गाय नहीं बेच रहा है, बल्कि इसका कुछ और आशय है; लेकिन जैसे पत्तों के खड़कने पर घोड़ा अकारण ही ठिठक जाता है और मारने पर भी आगे कदम नहीं उठाता, वही दशा होरी की थी। संकट की चीज लेना पाप है, यह बात जन्म-जन्मांतरों से उसकी आत्मा का अंश बन गई थी।


भोला ने गदगद कंठ से कहा - तो किसी को भेज दूँ भूसे के लिए?


होरी ने जवाब दिया - अभी मैं रायसाहब की ड्योढ़ी पर जा रहा हूँ। वहाँ से घड़ी-भर में लौटूँगा, तभी किसी को भेजना।


भोला की आँखों में आँसू भर आए। बोला - तुमने आज मुझे उबार लिया होरी भाई! मुझे अब मालूम हुआ कि मैं संसार में अकेला नहीं हूँ। मेरा भी कोई हितू है। एक क्षण के बाद उसने फिर कहा - उस बात को भूल न जाना।


होरी आगे बढ़ा, तो उसका चित्त प्रसन्न था। मन में एक विचित्र स्फूर्ति हो रही थी। क्या हुआ, दस-पाँच मन भूसा चला जायगा, बेचारे को संकट में पड़ कर अपनी गाय तो न बेचनी पड़ेगी। जब मेरे पास चारा हो जायगा तब गाय खोल लाऊँगा। भगवान करें, मुझे कोई मेहरिया मिल जाए। फिर तो कोई बात ही नहीं।


उसने पीछे फिर कर देखा। कबरी गाय पूँछ से मक्खियाँ उड़ाती, सिर हिलाती, मस्तानी, मंद-गति से झूमती चली जाती थी, जैसे बांदियों के बीच में कोई रानी हो। कैसा शुभ होगा वह दिन, जब यह कामधेनु उसके द्वार पर बँधेगी!

----------


## xman

सेमरी और बेलारी दोनों अवध-प्रांत के गाँव हैं। जिले का नाम बताने की कोई जरूरत नहीं। होरी बेलारी में रहता है, रायसाहब अमरपाल सिंह सेमरी में। दोनों गाँवों में केवल पाँच मील का अंतर है। पिछले सत्याग्रह-संग्राम में रायसाहब ने बड़ा यश कमाया था। कौंसिल की मेंबरी छोड़ कर जेल चले गए थे। तब से उनके इलाके के असामियों को उनसे बड़ी श्रद्धा हो गई थी। यह नहीं कि उनके इलाके में असामियों के साथ कोई खास रियायत की जाती हो, या डाँड़ और बेगार की कड़ाई कुछ कम हो, मगर यह सारी बदनामी मुख्तारों के सिर जाती थी। रायसाहब की कीर्ति पर कोई कलंक न लग सकता था। वह बेचारे भी तो उसी व्यवस्था के गुलाम थे। जाब्ते का काम तो जैसे होता चला आया है, वैसा ही होगा। रायसाहब की सज्जनता उस पर कोई असर न डाल सकती थी, इसलिए आमदनी और अधिकार में जौ-भर की भी कमी न होने पर भी उनका यश मानो बढ़ गया था। असामियों से वह हँस कर बोल लेते थे। यही क्या कम है? सिंह का काम तो शिकार करना है; अगर वह गरजने और गुर्राने के बदले मीठी बोली बोल सकता, तो उसे घर बैठे मनमाना शिकार मिल जाता। शिकार की खोज में जंगल में न भटकना पड़ता।


रायसाहब राष्ट्रवादी होने पर भी हुक्काम से मेल-जोल बनाए रखते थे। उनकी नजरें और डालियाँ और कर्मचारियों की दस्तूरियाँ जैसी की तैसी चली आती थीं। साहित्य और संगीत के प्रेमी थे, ड्रामा के शौकीन, अच्छे वक्ता थे, अच्छे लेखक, अच्छे निशानेबाज। उनकी पत्नी को मरे आज दस साल हो चुके थे; मगर दूसरी शादी न की थी। हँस बोल कर अपने विधुर जीवन को बहलाते रहते थे।


होरी ड्योढ़ी पर पहुँचा तो देखा, जेठ के दशहरे के अवसर पर होने वाले धनुष-यज्ञ की बड़ी जोरों से तैयारियाँ हो रही हैं! कहीं रंग-मंच बन रहा था, कहीं मंडप, कहीं मेहमानों का आतिथ्य-गृह, कहीं दुकानदारों के लिए दूकानें। धूप तेज हो गई थी, पर रायसाहब खुद काम में लगे हुए थे। अपने पिता से संपत्ति के साथ-साथ उन्होंने राम की भक्ति भी पाई थी और धनुष-यज्ञ को नाटक का रूप दे कर उसे शिष्ट मनोरंजन का साधन बना दिया था। इस अवसर पर उनके यार-दोस्त, हाकिम-हुक्काम सभी निमंत्रित होते थे और दो-तीन दिन इलाके में बड़ी चहल-पहल रहती थी। रायसाहब का परिवार बहुत विशाल था। कोई डेढ़ सौ सरदार एक साथ भोजन करते थे। कई चचा थे। दरजनों चचेरे भाई, कई सगे भाई, बीसियों नाते के भाई। एक चचा साहब राधा के अनन्य उपासक थे और बराबर वृंदावन में रहते थे। भक्ति-रस के कितने ही कवित्त रच डाले थे और समय-समय पर उन्हें छपवा कर दोस्तों की भेंट कर देते थे। एक दूसरे चचा थे, जो राम के परम भक्त थे और फारसी-भाषा में रामायण का अनुवाद कर रहे थे। रियासत से सबक वजीफे बँधे हुए थे। किसी को कोई काम करने की जरूरत न थी।

----------


## xman

होरी मंडप में खड़ा सोच रहा था कि अपने आने की सूचना कैसे दे कि सहसा रायसाहब उधर ही आ निकले और उसे देखते ही बोले - अरे! तू आ गया होरी, मैं तो तुझे बुलवाने वाला था। देख, अबकी तुझे राजा जनक का माली बनना पडेग़ा। समझ गया न, जिस वक्त श्री जानकी जी मंदिर में पूजा करने जाती हैं, उसी वक्त तू एक गुलदस्ता लिए खड़ा रहेगा और जानकी जी को भेंट करेगा, गलती न करना और देख, असामियों से ताकीद करके यह कह देना कि सब-के-सब शगुन करने आएँ। मेरे साथ कोठी में आ, तुझसे कुछ बातें करनी हैं।


वह आगे-आगे कोठी की ओर चले, होरी पीछे-पीछे चला। वहीं एक घने वृक्ष की छाया में एक कुर्सी पर बैठ गए और होरी को जमीन पर बैठने का इशारा करके बोले - समझ गया, मैंने क्या कहा - कारकुन को तो जो कुछ करना है, वह करेगा ही, लेकिन असामी जितने मन से असामी की बात सुनता है, कारकुन की नहीं सुनता। हमें इन्हीं पाँच-सात दिनों में बीस हजार का प्रबंध करना है। कैसे होगा, समझ में नहीं आता। तुम सोचते होगे, मुझ टके के आदमी से मालिक क्यों अपना दुखड़ा ले बैठे। किससे अपने मन की कहूँ? न जाने क्यों तुम्हारे ऊपर विश्वास होता है। इतना जानता हूँ कि तुम मन में मुझ पर हँसोगे नहीं। और हँसो भी, तो तुम्हारी हँसी मैं बर्दाशत कर सकता हूँ। नहीं सह सकता उनकी हँसी, जो अपने बराबर के हैं, क्योंकि उनकी हँसी में ईर्ष्या व्यंग और जलन है। और वे क्यों न हँसेंगे? मैं भी तो उनकी दुर्दशा और विपत्ति और पतन पर हँसता हूँ, दिल खोल कर, तालियाँ बजा कर। संपत्ति और सहृदयता में बैर है। हम भी दान देते हैं, धर्म करते हैं। लेकिन जानते हो, क्यों? केवल अपने बराबर वालों को नीचा दिखाने के लिए। हमारा दान और धर्म कोरा अहंकार है, विशुदध अहंकार। हममें से किसी पर डिगरी हो जाय, कुर्की आ जाय, बकाया मालगुजारी की इल्लत में हवालात हो जाय, किसी का जवान बेटा मर जाय, किसी की विधवा बहू निकल जाय, किसी के घर में आग लग जाय, कोई किसी वेश्या के हाथों उल्लू बन जाय, या अपने असामियों के हाथों पिट जाय, तो उसके और सभी भाई उस पर हँसेंगे, बगलें बजाएँगे, मानों सारे संसार की संपदा मिल गई है और मिलेंगे तो इतने प्रेम से, जैसे हमारे पसीने की जगह खून बहाने को तैयार हैं। अरे, और तो और, हमारे चचेरे, फुफुरे, ममेरे, मौसेरे भाई जो इसी रियासत की बदौलत मौज उड़ा रहे हैं, कविता कर रहे हैं, और जुए खेल रहे हैं, शराबें पी रहे हैं और ऐयाशी कर रहे हैं, वह भी मुझसे जलते हैं, आज मर जाऊँ तो घी के चिराग जलाएँ। मेरे दु:ख को दु:ख समझने वाला कोई नहीं। उनकी नजरों में मुझे दुखी होने का कोई अधिकार ही नहीं है। मैं अगर रोता हूँ, तो दु:ख की हँसी उड़ाता हूँ। मैं अगर बीमार होता हूँ, तो मुझे सुख होता है। मैं अगर अपना ब्याह करके घर में कलह नहीं बढ़ाता, तो यह मेरी नीच स्वार्थपरता है, अगर ब्याह कर लूँ, तो वह विलासांधता होगी। अगर शराब नहीं पीता तो मेरी कंजूसी है। शराब पीने लगूँ, तो वह प्रजा का रक्त होगा। अगर ऐयाशी नहीं करता, तो अरसिक हूँ; ऐयाशी करने लगूँ, तो फिर कहना ही क्या! इन लोगों ने मुझे भोग-विलास में फँसाने के लिए कम चालें नहीं चलीं और अब तक चलते जाते हैं। उनकी यही इच्छा है कि मैं अंधा हो जाऊँ और ये लोग मुझे लूट लें, और मेरा धर्म यह है कि सब कुछ देख कर भी कुछ न देखूँ। सब कुछ जान कर भी गधा बना रहूँ।


रायसाहब ने गाड़ी को आगे बढ़ाने के लिए दो बीड़े पान खाए और होरी के मुँह की ओर ताकने लगे, जैसे उसके मनोभावों को पढ़ना चाहते हों।


होरी ने साहस बटोर कहा - हम समझते थे कि ऐसी बातें हमीं लोगों में होती हैं, पर जान पड़ता है, बड़े आदमियों में भी उनकी कमी नहीं है।


रायसाहब ने मुँह पान से भर कर कहा - तुम हमें बड़ा आदमी समझते हो? हमारे नाम बड़े हैं, पर दर्शन थोड़े। गरीबों में अगर ईर्ष्या या बैर है, तो स्वार्थ के लिए या पेट के लिए। ऐसी ईर्ष्या और बैर को मैं क्षम्य समझता हूँ। हमारे मुँह की रोटी कोई छीन ले, तो उसके गले में उँगली डाल कर निकालना हमारा धर्म हो जाता है। अगर हम छोड़ दें, तो देवता हैं। बड़े आदमियों की ईर्ष्या और बैर केवल आनंद के लिए है। हम इतने बड़े आदमी हो गए हैं कि हमें नीचता और कुटिलता में ही नि:स्वार्थ और परम आनंद मिलता है। हम देवतापन के उस दर्जे पर पहुँच गए हैं, जब हमें दूसरों के रोने पर हँसी आती है। इसे तुम छोटी साधना मत समझो। जब इतना बड़ा कुटुंब है, तो कोई-न-कोई तो हमेशा बीमार रहेगा ही। और बड़े आदमियों के रोग भी बड़े होते हैं। वह बड़ा आदमी ही क्या, जिसे कोई छोटा रोग हो। मामूली ज्वर भी आ जाय, तो हमें सरसाम की दवा दी जाती है; मामूली गुंसी भी निकल आए, तो वह जहरबाद बन जाती है। अब छोटे सर्जन और मझोले सर्जन और बड़े सर्जन तार से बुलाए जा रहे हैं, मसीहुलमुल्क को लाने के लिए दिल्ली आदमी भेजा जा रहा है, भिषगाचार्य को लाने के लिए कलकत्ता। उधर देवालय में दुर्गापाठ हो रहा है और ज्योतिषाचार्य कुंडली का विचार कर रहे हैं और तंत्र के आचार्य अपने अनुष्ठान में लगे हुए हैं। राजा साहब को यमराज के मुँह से निकालने के लिए दौड़ लगी हुई है। वैद्य और डॉक्टर इस ताक में रहते हैं कि कब इनके सिर में दर्द हो और कब उनके घर में सोने की वर्षा हो। और ए रुपए तुमसे और तुम्हारे भाइयों से वसूल किए जाते हैं, भाले की नोंक पर। मुझे तो यही आश्चर्य होता है कि क्यों तुम्हारी आहों का दावानल हमें भस्म नहीं कर डालता; मगर नहीं आश्चर्य करने की कोई बात नहीं। भस्म होने में तो बहुत देर नहीं लगती, वेदना भी थोड़ी ही देर की होती है। हम जौ-जौ और अंगुल-अंगुल और पोर-पोर भस्म हो रहे हैं। उस हाहाकार से बचने के लिए हम पुलिस की, हुक्काम की, अदालत की, वकीलों की शरण लेते हैं और रूपवती स्त्री की भाँति सभी के हाथों का खिलौना बनते हैं। दुनिया समझती है, हम बड़े सुखी हैं। हमारे पास इलाके, महल, सवारियाँ, नौकर-चाकर, कर्ज, वेश्याएँ, क्या नहीं हैं, लेकिन जिसकी आत्मा में बल नहीं, अभिमान नहीं, वह और चाहे कुछ हो, आदमी नहीं है। जिसे दुश्मन के भय के मारे रात को नींद न आती हो, जिसके दु:ख पर सब हँसें और रोने वाला कोई न हो, जिसकी चोटी दूसरों के पैरों की नीचे दबी हो, जो भोग-विलास के नशे में अपने को बिलकुल भूल गया हो, जो हुक्काम के तलवे चाटता हो और अपने अधीनों का खून चूसता हो, मैं उसे सुखी नहीं कहता। वह तो संसार का सबसे अभागा प्राणी है। साहब शिकार खेलने आएँ या दौरे पर, मेरा कर्तव्य है कि उनकी दुम के पीछे लगा रहूँ। उनकी भौंहों पर शिकन पड़ी और हमारे प्राण सूखे। उन्हें प्रसन्न करने के लिए हम क्या नहीं करते; मगर वह पचड़ा सुनाने लगूँ तो शायद तुम्हें विश्वास न आए। डालियों और रिश्वतों तक तो खैर गनीमत है, हम सिजदे करने को भी तैयार रहते हैं। मुफ्तखोरी ने हमें अपंग बना दिया है, हमें अपने पुरुषार्थ पर लेश मात्र भी विश्वास नहीं, केवल अफसरों के सामने दुम हिला-हिला कर किसी तरह उनके कृपापात्र बने रहना और उनकी सहायता से अपने प्रजा पर आतंक जमाना ही हमारा उद्यम है। पिछलगुओं की खुशामदों ने हमें इतना अभिमानी और तुनकमिजाज बना दिया है कि हममें शील, विनय और सेवा का लोप हो गया है। मैं तो कभी-कभी सोचता हूँ कि अगर सरकार हमारे इलाके छीन कर हमें अपने रोजी के लिए मेहनत करना सिखा दे, तो हमारे साथ महान उपकार करे, और यह तो निश्चय है कि अब सरकार भी हमारी रक्षा न करेगी। हमसे अब उसका कोई स्वार्थ नहीं निकलता। लक्षण कह रहे हैं कि बहुत जल्द हमारे वर्ग की हस्ती मिट जाने वाली है। मैं उस दिन का स्वागत करने को तैयार बैठा हूँ। ईश्वर वह दिन जल्द लाए। वह हमारे उद्धार का दिन होगा। हम परिस्थितियों के शिकार बने हुए हैं। यह परिस्थिति ही हमारा सर्वनाश कर रही है और जब तक संपत्ति की यह बेड़ी हमारे पैरों से न निकलेगी, जब तक यह अभिशाप हमारे सिर पर मँडराता रहेगा, हम मानवता का वह पद न पा सकेंगे, जिस पर पहुँचना ही जीवन का अंतिम लक्ष्य है।


रायसाहब ने फिर गिलौरी-दान निकाला और कई गिलौरियाँ निकाल कर मुँह में भर लीं। कुछ और कहने वाले थे कि एक चपरासी ने आ कर कहा - सरकार, बेगारों ने काम करने से इनकार कर दिया है। कहते हैं, जब तक हमें खाने को न मिलेगा, हम काम न करेंगे। हमने धमकाया, तो सब काम छोड़ कर अलग हो गए।


रायसाहब के माथे पर बल पड़ गए। आँखें निकाल कर बोले - चलो, मैं इन दुष्टों को ठीक करता हूँ। जब कभी खाने को नहीं दिया, तो आज यह नई बात क्यों? एक आने रोज के हिसाब से मजूरी मिलेगी, जो हमेशा मिलती रही है; और इस मजूरी पर काम करना होगा, सीधे करें या टेढ़े।


फिर होरी की ओर देख कर बोले - तुम अब जाओ होरी, अपने तैयारी करो। जो बात मैंने कही है, उसका खयाल रखना। तुम्हारे गाँव से मुझे कम-से-कम पाँच सौ की आशा है।


रायसाहब झल्लाते हुए चले गए। होरी ने मन में सोचा, अभी यह कैसी-कैसी नीति और धरम की बातें कर रहे थे और एकाएक इतने गरम हो गए!


सूर्य सिर पर आ गया था। उसके तेज से अभिभूत हो कर वृक्ष ने अपना पसार समेट लिया था। आकाश पर मटियाली गर्द छाई हुई थी और सामने की पृथ्वी काँपती हुई जान पड़ती थी।


होरी ने अपना डंडा उठाया और घर चला। शगुन के रुपए कहाँ से आएँगे, यही चिंता उसके सिर पर सवार थी।

----------


## xman

होरी अपने गाँव के समीप पहुँचा, तो देखा, अभी तक गोबर खेत में ऊख गोड़ रहा है और दोनों लड़कियाँ भी उसके साथ काम कर रही हैं। लू चल रहीं थी, बगुले उठ रहे थे, भूतल धधक रहा था। जैसे प्रकृति ने वायु में आग घोल दी हो। यह सब अभी तक खेत में क्यों हैं? क्या काम के पीछे सब जान देने पर तुले हुए हैं? वह खेत की ओर चला और दूर ही से चिल्ला कर बोला - आता क्यों नहीं गोबर, क्या काम ही करता रहेगा? दोपहर ढल गई, कुछ सूझता है कि नहीं?


उसे देखते ही तीनों ने कुदालें उठा लीं और उसके साथ हो लिए। गोबर साँवला, लंबा, इकहरा युवक था, जिसे इस काम में रूचि न मालूम होती थी। प्रसन्नता की जगह मुख पर असंतोष और विद्रोह था। वह इसलिए काम में लगा हुआ था कि वह दिखाना चाहता था, उसे खाने-पीने की कोई फिक्र नहीं है। बड़ी लड़की सोना लज्जाशील कुमारी थी, साँवली, सुडौल, प्रसन्न और चपल। गाढ़े की लाल साड़ी, जिसे वह घुटनों से मोड़ कर कमर में बाँधे हुए थी, उसके हलके शरीर पर कुछ लदी हुई-सी थी, और उसे प्रौढ़ता की गरिमा दे रही थी। छोटी रूपा पाँच-छ: साल की छोकरी थी, मैली, सिर पर बालों का एक घोंसला-सा बना हुआ, एक लंगोटी कमर में बाँधे, बहुत ही ढीठ और रोनी।


रूपा ने होरी की टाँगो में लिपट कर कहा - काका! देखो, मैंने एक ढेला भी नहीं छोड़ा। बहन कहती है, जा पेड़ तले बैठ। ढेले न तोड़े जाएँगे काका, तो मिट्टी कैसे बराबर होगी?


होरी ने उसे गोद में उठा प्यार करते हुए कहा - तूने बहुत अच्छा किया बेटी, चल घर चलें। कुछ देर अपने विद्रोह को दबाए रहने के बाद गोबर बोला - यह तुम रोज-रोज मालिकों की खुशामद करने क्यों जाते हो? बाकी न चुके तो प्यादा आ कर गालियाँ सुनाता है, बेगार देनी ही पड़ती है, नजर-नजराना सब तो हमसे भराया जाता है। फिर किसी की क्यों सलामी करो!


इस समय यही भाव होरी के मन में भी आ रहे थे, लेकिन लड़के के इस विद्रोह-भाव को दबाना जरूरी था। बोला - सलामी करने न जायँ, तो रहें कहाँ? भगवान ने जब गुलाम बना दिया है, तो अपना क्या बस है? यह इसी सलामी की बरकत है, कि द्वार पर मँड़ैया डाल ली और किसी ने कुछ नहीं कहा । घूरे ने द्वार पर खूँटा गाड़ा था, जिस पर कारिंदों ने दो रुपए डाँड़ ले लिए थे। तलैया से कितनी मिट्टी हमने खोदी, कारिंदा ने कुछ नहीं कहा। दूसरा खोदे तो नजर देनी पड़े। अपने मतलब के लिए सलामी करने जाता हूँ, पाँव में सनीचर नहीं है और न सलामी करने में कोई बड़ा सुख मिलता है। घंटों खड़े रहो, तब जा कर मालिक को खबर होती है। कभी बाहर निकलते हैं, कभी कहला देते हैं कि फुरसत नहीं हैं।


गोबर ने कटाक्ष किया - बड़े आदमियों की हाँ-में-हाँ मिलाने में कुछ-न-कुछ आनंद तो मिलता ही है, नहीं लोग मेंबरी के लिए क्यों खड़े हों?


जब सिर पर पड़ेगी तब मालूम होगा बेटा, अभी जो चाहे कह लो। पहले मैं भी यही सब बातें सोचा करता था; पर अब मालूम हुआ कि हमारी गर्दन दूसरों के पैरों के नीचे दबी हुई है, अकड़ कर निबाह नहीं हो सकता।'


पिता पर अपना क्रोध उतार कर गोबर कुछ शांत हो गया और चुपचाप चलने लगा। सोना ने देखा, रूपा बाप की गोद में चढ़ी बैठी है तो ईर्ष्या हुई। उसे डाँट कर बोली - अब गोद से उतर कर पाँव-पाँव क्यों नहीं चलती, क्या पाँव टूट गए हैं?


रूपा ने बाप की गर्दन में हाथ डाल कर ढिठाई से कहा - न उतरेंगे जाओ। काका, बहन हमको रोज चिढ़ाती है कि तू रूपा है, मैं सोना हूँ। मेरा नाम कुछ और रख दो।


होरी ने सोना को बनावटी रोष से देख कर कहा - तू इसे क्यों चिढ़ाती है सोनिया, सोना तो देखने को है। निबाह तो रूपा से होता है। रूपा न हो, तो रुपए कहाँ से बनें, बता?


सोना ने अपने पक्ष का समर्थन किया - सोना न हो तो मोहर कैसे बने, नथुनिया कहाँ से आएँ, कंठा कैसे बने?


गोबर भी इस विनोदमय विवाद में शरीक हो गया। रूपा से बोला - तू कह दे कि सोना तो सूखी पत्ती की तरह पीला होता है, रूपा तो उजला होता है, जैसे सूरज।


सोना बोली - शादी-ब्याह में पीली साड़ी पहनी जाती है, उजली साड़ी कोई नहीं पहनता।


रूपा इस दलील से परास्त हो गई। गोबर और होरी की कोई दलील इसके सामने न ठहर सकी। उसने क्षुब्ध आँखों से होरी को देखा।


होरी को एक नई युक्ति सूझ गई। बोला - सोना बड़े आदमियों के लिए है। हम गरीबों के लिए तो रूपा ही है। जैसे जौ को राजा कहते हैं, गेहूँ को चमार; इसलिए न कि गेहूँ बड़े आदमी खाते हैं, जौ हम लोग खाते हैं।


सोना के पास इस सबल युक्ति का कोई जवाब न था। परास्त हो कर बोली - तुम सब जने एक ओर हो गए, नहीं रुपिया को रुला कर छोड़ती।


रूपा ने उँगली मटका कर कहा - ए राम, सोना चमार-ए राम, सोना चमार।


इस विजय का उसे इतना आनंद हुआ कि बाप की गोद में रह न सकी। जमीन पर कूद पड़ी और उछल-उछल कर यही रट लगाने लगी - रूपा राजा, सोना चमार - रूपा राजा, सोना चमार!


ए लोग घर पहुँचे तो धनिया द्वार पर खड़ी इनकी बाट जोह रही थी। रुष्ट हो कर बोली - आज इतनी देर क्यों की गोबर? काम के पीछे कोई परान थोड़े ही दे देता है।


फिर पति से गर्म हो कर कहा - तुम भी वहाँ से कमाई करके लौटे तो खेत में पहुँच गए। खेत कहीं भागा जाता था!

----------


## xman

द्वार पर कुआँ था। होरी और गोबर ने एक-एक कलसा पानी सिर पर ऊँड़ेला, रूपा को नहलाया और भोजन करने गए। जौ की रोटियाँ थीं, पर गेहूँ-जैसी सफेद और चिकनी। अरहर की दाल थी, जिसमें कच्चे आम पड़े हुए थे। रूपा बाप की थाली में खाने बैठी। सोना ने उसे ईर्ष्या-भरी आँखों से देखा, मानो कह रही थी, वाह रे दुलार!


धनिया ने पूछा - मालिक से क्या बातचीत हुई?


होरी ने लोटा-भर पानी चढ़ाते हुए कहा - यही तहसील-वसूल की बात थी और क्या। हम लोग समझते हैं, बड़े आदमी बहुत सुखी होंगे, लेकिन सच पूछो तो वह हमसे भी ज्यादा दु:खी हैं। हमें पेट ही की चिंता है, उन्हें हजारों चिंताएँ घेरे रहती हैं।


रायसाहब ने और क्या-क्या कहा था, वह कुछ होरी को याद न था। उस सारे कथन का खुलासा-मात्र उसके स्मरण में चिपका हुआ रह गया था।


गोबर ने व्यंग्य किया - तो फिर अपना इलाका हमें क्यों नहीं दे देते। हम अपने खेत, बैल, हल, कुदाल सब उन्हें देने को तैयार हैं। करेंगे बदला? यह सब धूर्तता है, निरी मोटमरदी। जिसे दु:ख होता है, वह दरजनों मोटरें नहीं रखता, महलों में नहीं रहता, हलवा-पूरी नहीं खाता और न नाच-रंग में लिप्त रहता है। मजे से राज का सुख भोग रहे हैं, उस पर दु:खी हैं!


होरी ने झुँझला कर कहा - अब तुमसे बहस कौन करे भाई! जैजात किसी से छोड़ी जाती है कि वही छोड़ देंगे? हमीं को खेती से क्या मिलता है? एक आने नफरी की मजूरी भी तो नहीं पड़ती। जो दस रुपए महीने का भी नौकर है, वह भी हमसे अच्छा खाता-पहनता है, लेकिन खेतों को छोड़ा तो नहीं जाता। खेती छोड़ दें, तो और करें क्या? नौकरी कहीं मिलती है? फिर मरजाद भी तो पालना ही पड़ता है। खेती में जो मरजाद है, वह नौकरी में तो नहीं है। इसी तरह जमींदारों का हाल भी समझ लो। उनकी जान को भी तो सैकड़ों रोग लगे हुए हैं, हाकिमों को रसद पहुँचाओ, उनकी सलामी करो, अमलों को खुस करो। तारीख पर मालगुजारी न चुका दें, तो हवालात हो जाय, कुड़की आ जाए। हमें तो कोई हवालात नहीं ले जाता। दो-चार गालियाँ-घुड़कियाँ ही तो मिल कर रह जाती हैं।


गोबर ने प्रतिवाद किया - यह सब कहने की बातें हैं। हम लोग दाने-दाने को मुहताज हैं, देह पर साबित कपड़े नहीं हैं, चोटी का पसीना एड़ी तक आता है, तब भी गुजर नहीं होता। उन्हें क्या, मजे से गद्दी-मसनद लगाए बैठे हैं, सैकड़ों नौकर-चाकर हैं, हजारों आदमियों पर हुकूमत है। रुपए न जमा होते हों; पर सुख तो सभी तरह का भोगते हैं। धन ले कर आदमी और क्या करता है?


'तुम्हारी समझ में हम और वह बराबर हैं?'


'भगवान ने तो सबको बराबर ही बनाया है।'


'यह बात नहीं है बेटा, छोटे-बड़े भगवान के घर से बन कर आते हैं। संपत्ति बड़ी तपस्या से मिलती है। उन्होंने पूर्वजन्म में जैसे कर्म किए हैं, उनका आनंद भोग रहे हैं। हमने कुछ नहीं संचा, तो भोगें क्या?'


'यह सब मन को समझाने की बातें हैं। भगवान सबको बराबर बनाते हैं। यहाँ जिसके हाथ में लाठी है, वह गरीबों को कुचल कर बड़ा आदमी बन जाता है।'


'यह तुम्हारा भरम है। मालिक आज भी चार घंटे रोज भगवान का भजन करते हैं।'


'किसके बल पर यह भजन-भाव और दान-धरम होता है;


'अपने बल पर।'


'नहीं, किसानों के बल पर और मजदूरों के बल पर। यह पाप का धन पचे कैसे? इसीलिए दान-धरम करना पड़ता है, भगवान का भजन भी इसीलिए होता है। भूखे-नंगे रह कर भगवान का भजन करें, तो हम भी देखें। हमें कोई दोनों जून खाने को दे, तो हम आठों पहर भगवान का जाप ही करते रहें। एक दिन खेत में ऊख गोड़ना पड़े तो सारी भक्ति भूल जाए।'


होरी ने हार कर कहा - अब तुम्हारे मुँह कौन लगे भाई, तुम तो भगवान की लीला में भी टाँग अड़ाते हो।


तीसरे पहर गोबर कुदाल ले कर चला, तो होरी ने कहा - जरा ठहर जाओ बेटा, हम भी चलते हैं। तब तक थोड़ा-सा भूसा निकाल कर रख दो। मैंने भोला को देने को कहा है। बेचारा आजकल बहुत तंग है।


गोबर ने अवज्ञा-भरी आँखों से देख कर कहा - हमारे पास बेचने को भूसा नहीं है।


'बेचता नहीं हूँ भाई, यों ही दे रहा हूँ। वह संकट में है, उसकी मदद तो करनी ही पड़ेगी।'


'हमें तो उन्होंने कभी एक गाय नहीं दे दी।'


'दे तो रहा था, पर हमने ली ही नहीं।'


'धनिया मटक कर बोली - गाय नहीं वह दे रहा था। इन्हें गाय दे देगा! आँख में अंजन लगाने को कभी चिल्लू-भर दूध तो भेजा नहीं, गाय दे देगा!


होरी ने कसम खाई - नहीं, जवानी कसम, अपने पछाई गाय दे रहे थे। हाथ तंग है, भूसा-चारा नहीं रख सके। अब एक गाय बेच कर भूसा लेना चाहते हैं। मैंने सोचा, संकट में पड़े आदमी की गाय क्या लूँ। थोड़ा-सा भूसा दिए देता हूँ, कुछ रुपए हाथ आ जाएँगे तो गाय ले लूँगा। थोड़ा-थोड़ा करके चुका दूँगा। अस्सी रुपए की है, मगर ऐसी कि आदमी देखता रहे।


गोबर ने आड़े हाथों लिया - तुम्हारा यही धरमात्मापन तो तुम्हारी दुरगत कर रहा है। साफ-साफ तो बात है। अस्सी रुपए की गाय है, हमसे बीस रुपए का भूसा ले लें और गाय हमें दे दें। साठ रुपए रह जाएँगे, वह हम धीरे-धीरे दे देंगे।


होरी रहस्यमय ढंग से मुस्कराया - मैंने ऐसी चाल सोची है कि गाय सेंत-मेंत में हाथ आ जाए। कहीं भोला की सगाई ठीक करनी है, बस! दो-चार मन भूसा तो खाली अपना रंग जमाने को देता हूँ।


गोबर ने तिरस्कार किया - तो तुम अब सबकी सगाई ठीक करते फिरोगे?


धनिया ने तीखी आँखों से देखा - अब यही एक उद्यम तो रह गया है। नहीं देना है हमें भूसा किसी को। यहाँ भोला-भोली किसी का करज नहीं खाया है।


होरी ने अपने सफाई दी - अगर मेरे जतन से किसी का घर बस जाय तो इसमें कौन-सी बुराई है?


गोबर ने चिलम उठाई और आग लेने चला गया। उसे यह झमेला बिलकुल नहीं भाता था।


धनिया ने सिर हिला कर कहा - जो उनका घर बसाएगा, वह अस्सी रुपए की गाय ले कर चुप न होगा। एक थैली गिनवाएगा।


होरी ने पुचारा दिया - यह मैं जानता हूँ; लेकिन उनकी भलमनसी को भी तो देखो। मुझसे जब मिलता है, तेरा बखान ही करता है - ऐसी लक्ष्मी है, ऐसी सलीकेदार है।


धनिया के मुख पर स्निग्धता झलक पड़ी। मन भाए मुड़िया हिलाए वाले भाव से बोली - मैं उनके बखान की भूखी नहीं हूँ, अपना बखान धरे रहें।


होरी ने स्नेह-भरी मुस्कान के साथ कहा - मैंने तो कह दिया, भैया, वह नाक पर मक्खी भी नहीं बैठने देती, गालियों से बात करती है, लेकिन वह यही कहे जाय कि वह औरत नहीं, लक्ष्मी है। बात यह है कि उसकी घरवाली जबान की बड़ी तेज थी। बेचारा उसके डर के मारे भागा-भागा फिरता था। कहता था, जिस दिन तुम्हारी घरवाली का मुँह सबेरे देख लेता हूँ, उस दिन कुछ-न-कुछ जरूर हाथ लगता है। मैंने कहा - तुम्हारे हाथ लगता होगा, यहाँ तो रोज देखते हैं, कभी पैसे से भेंट नहीं होती।


'तुम्हारे भाग ही खोटे हैं, तो मैं क्या करूँ।'


'लगा अपने घरवाली की बुराई करने - भिखारी को भीख तक नहीं देती थी, झाड़ू ले कर मारने दौड़ती थी, लालचिन ऐसी थी कि नमक तक दूसरों के घर से माँग लाती थी।'


'मरने पर किसी की क्या बुराई करूँ। मुझे देख कर जल उठती थी।'


'भोला बड़ा गमखोर था कि उसके साथ निबाह कर दिया। दूसरा होता तो जहर खा मर जाता। मुझसे दस साल बड़े होंगे भोला, पर राम-राम पहले ही करते हैं।'


'तो क्या कहते थे कि जिस दिन तुम्हारी घरवाली का मुँह देख लेता हूँ तो क्या होता है?'


'उस दिन भगवान कहीं-न-कहीं से कुछ भेज देते हैं।;


'बहुएँ भी तो वैसी ही चटोरिन आई हैं। अबकी सबों ने दो रुपए के खरबूजे उधार खा डाले। उधार मिल जाय, फिर उन्हें चिंता नहीं होती कि देना पड़ेगा या नहीं।'


'अरे भोला रोते काहे को हैं?'


गोबर आ कर बोला - भोला दादा आ पहुँचे। मन-दो-मन भूसा है, वह उन्हें दे दो, फिर उनकी सगाई ढूँढने निकलो!


धनिया ने समझाया - आदमी द्वार पर बैठा है, उसके लिए खाट-वाट तो डाल नहीं दी, ऊपर से लगे भुनभुनाने। कुछ तो भलमनसी सीखो। कलसा ले जाओ, पानी भर कर रख दो, हाथ-मुँह धोएँ, कुछ रस-पानी पिला दो। मुसीबत में ही आदमी दूसरों के सामने हाथ फैलाता है।


होरी बोला - रस-वस का काम नहीं है, कौन कोई पाहुने हैं।


धनिया बिगड़ी - पाहुने और कैसे होते हैं। रोज-रोज तो तुम्हारे द्वार पर नहीं आते हैं? इतनी दूर से धूप-घाम में आए हैं, प्यास लगी ही होगी। रुपिया, देख डब्बे में तमाखू है कि नहीं, गोबर के मारे काहे को बची होगी। दौड़ कर एक पैसे की तमाखू सहुआइन की दुकान से ले ले।

----------


## xman

भोला की आज जितनी खातिर हुई, और कभी न हुई होगी। गोबर ने खाट डाल दी, सोना रस घोल लाई, रूपा तमाखू भर लाई। धनिया द्वार पर किवाड़ की आड़ में खड़ी अपने कानों से अपना बखान सुनने के लिए अधीर हो रही थी।


भोला ने चिलम हाथ में ले कर कहा - अच्छी घरनी घर में आ जाय, तो समझ लो लक्ष्मी आ गई। वही जानती है, छोटे-बड़े का आदर-सत्कार कैसे करना चाहिए।


धनिया के हृदय में उल्लास का कंपन हो रहा था। चिंता और निराशा और अभाव से आहत आत्मा इन शब्दों में एक कोमल, शीतल स्पर्श का अनुभव कर रही थी।


होरी जब भोला का खाँचा उठा कर भूसा लाने अंदर चला, तो धनिया भी पीछे-पीछे चली। होरी ने कहा - जाने कहाँ से इतना बड़ा खाँचा मिल गया। किसी भड़भूँजे से माँग लिया होगा। मन-भर से कम में न भरेगा। दो खाँचे भी दिए, तो दो मन निकल जाएँगे।


धनिया फूली हुई थी। मलामत की आँखों से देखती हुई बोली - या तो किसी को नेवता न दो, और दो तो भरपेट खिलाओ। तुम्हारे पास फूल-पत्र लेने थोड़े ही आए हैं कि चँगेरी ले कर चलते। देते ही हो, तो तीन खाँचे दे दो। भला आदमी लड़कों को क्यों नहीं लाया? अकेले कहाँ तक ढोएगा? जान निकल जायगी।


'तीन खाँचे तो मेरे दिए न दिए जाएँगे।'


'तब क्या एक खाँचा दे कर टालोगे? गोबर से कह दो, अपना खाँचा भर कर उनके साथ चला जाए।'


'गोबर ऊख गोड़ने जा रहा है।'


'एक दिन न गोड़ने से ऊख सूख न जायगी।'


'यह तो उनका काम था कि किसी को अपने साथ ले लेते। भगवान के दिए दो-दो बेटे हैं।'


'न होंगे घर पर। दूध ले कर बाजार गए होंगे।'


'यह तो अच्छी दिल्लगी है कि अपना माल भी दो और उसे घर तक पहुँचा भी दो। लाद दे, लदा दे, लादने वाला साथ कर दे।'


'अच्छा भाई, कोई मत जाए। मैं पहुँचा दूँगी। बड़ों की सेवा करने में लाज नहीं है।'


'और तीन खाँचे उन्हें दे दूँ, तो अपने बैल क्या खाएँगे?'


'यह सब तो नेवता देने के पहले ही सोच लेना था। न हो, तुम और गोबर दोनों जने चले जाओ।'


'मुरौवत मुरौवत की तरह की जाती है, अपना घर उठा कर नहीं दे दिया जाता!'


'अभी जमींदार का प्यादा आ जाय, तो अपने सिर पर भूसा लाद कर पहुँचाओगे तुम, तुम्हारा लड़का, लड़की सब। और वहाँ साइत मन-दो-मन लकड़ी भी गाड़नी पड़े।'


'जमींदार की बात और है।'


'हाँ, वह डंडे के जोर से काम लेता है न।'


'उसके खेत नहीं जोतते?'


'खेत जोतते हैं, तो लगान नहीं देते?'


'अच्छा भाई, जान न खा, हम दोनों चले जाएँगे। कहाँ-से-कहाँ मैंने इन्हें भूसा देने को कह दिया। या तो चलेगी नहीं, या चलेगी तो दौड़ने लगेगी।'


तीनों खाँचे भूसे से भर दिए गए। गोबर कुढ़ रहा था। उसे अपने बाप के व्यवहारों में जरा भी विश्वास न था। वह समझता था, यह जहाँ जाते हैं, वहीं कुछ-न-कुछ घर से खो आते हैं। धनिया प्रसन्न थी। रहा होरी, वह धर्म और स्वार्थ के बीच में डूब-उतरा रहा था।


होरी और गोबर मिल कर एक खाँचा बाहर लाए। भोला ने तुरंत अपने-अंगौछे का बींड़ बना कर सिर पर रखते हुए कहा - मैं इसे रख कर अभी भागा आता हूँ। एक खाँचा और लूँगा।


होरी बोला - एक नहीं, अभी दो और भरे धरे हैं। और तुम्हें न आना पड़ेगा। मैं और गोबर एक-एक खाँचा ले कर तुम्हारे साथ ही चलते हैं।


भोला स्तंभित हो गया। होरी उसे अपना भाई, बल्कि उससे भी निकट जान पड़ा। उसे अपने भीतर एक ऐसी तृप्ति का अनुभव हुआ, जिसने मानों उसके संपूर्ण जीवन को हरा कर दिया।


तीनों भूसा ले कर चले, तो राह में बातें होने लगीं।


भोला ने पूछा - दसहरा आ रहा है, मालिकों के द्वार पर तो बड़ी धूमधाम होगी?


'हाँ, तंबू-सामियाना गड़ गया है। अबकी लीला में मैं भी काम करूँगा रायसाहब ने कहा है, तुम्हें राजा जनक का माली बनना पड़ेगा।'


'मालिक तुमसे बहुत खुश हैं।'


'उनकी दया है।'


एक क्षण के बाद भोला ने फिर पूछा - सगुन करने के लिए रुपए का कुछ जुगाड़ कर लिया है? माली बन जाने से तो गला न छूटेगा।


होरी ने मुँह का पसीना पोंछ कर कहा - उसी की चिंता तो मारे डालती है दादा - अनाज तो सब-का-सब खलिहान में ही तुल गया। जमींदार ने अपना लिया, महाजन ने अपना लिया। मेरे लिए पाँच सेर अनाज बच रहा। यह भूसा तो मैंने रातों-रात ढो कर छिपा दिया था, नहीं तिनका भी न बचता। जमींदार तो एक ही है, मगर महाजन तीन-तीन हैं, सहुआइन अलग और मँगरू अलग और दातादीन पंडित अलग। किसी का ब्याज भी पूरा न चुका। जमींदार के भी आधे रुपए बाकी पड़ गए। सहुआइन से फिर रुपए उधार लिए तो काम चला। सब तरह किफायत करके देख लिया भैया, कुछ नहीं होता। हमारा जनम इसीलिए हुआ है कि अपना रक्त बहाएँ और बड़ों का घर भरें। मूल का दुगुना सूद भर चुका, पर मूल ज्यों-का-त्यों सिर पर सवार है। लोग कहते हैं, सादी-गमी में, तीरथ-बरत में हाथ बाँध कर खरच करो। मुदा रास्ता कोई नहीं दिखाता। रायसाहब ने बेटे के ब्याह में बीस हजार लुटा दिए। उनसे कोई कुछ नहीं कहता। मँगरू ने अपने बाप के करिया-करम में पाँच हजार लगाए। उनसे कोई कुछ नहीं पूछता। वैसे ही मरजाद तो सबकी है।


भोला ने करुण भाव से कहा - बड़े आदमियों की बराबरी तुम कैसे कर सकते हो भाई?


'आदमी तो हम भी हैं।'


'कौन कहता है कि हम-तुम आदमी हैं। हममें आदमियत है कहीं? आदमी वह है, जिनके पास धन है, अख्तियार है, इलम है। हम लोग तो बैल हैं और जुतने के लिए पैदा हुए हैं। उस पर एक दूसरे को देख नहीं सकता। एका का नाम नहीं। एक किसान दूसरे के खेत पर न चढ़े तो कोई जागा कैसे करे, प्रेम तो संसार से उठ गया।'


बूढ़ों के लिए अतीत के सुखों और वर्तमान के दु:खों और भविष्य के सर्वनाश से ज्यादा मनोरंजक और कोई प्रसंग नहीं होता। दोनों मित्र अपने-अपने दुखड़े रोते रहे। भोला ने अपने बेटों के करतूत सुनाए, होरी ने अपने भाइयों का रोना रोया और तब एक कुएँ पर बोझ रख कर पानी पीने के लिए बैठ गए। गोबर ने बनिए से लोटा और गगरा माँगा और पानी खींचने लगा।


भोला ने सहृदयता से पूछा - अलगौझे के समय तो तुम्हें बड़ा रंज हुआ होगा। भाइयों को तो तुमने बेटों की तरह पाला था।


होरी आर्द्र कंठ से बोला - कुछ न पूछो दादा, यही जी चाहता था कि कहीं जाके डूब मरूँ मेरे जीते-जी सब कुछ हो गया। जिनके पीछे अपने जवानी धूल में मिला दी, वही मेरे मुद्दई हो गए और झगड़े की जड़ क्या थी? यही कि मेरी घरवाली हार में काम करने क्यों नहीं जाती। पूछो, घर देखने वाला भी कोई चाहिए कि नहीं - लेना-देना, धरना-उठाना, सँभालना-सहेजना, यह कौन करे- फिर वह घर बैठी तो नहीं रहती थी, झाड़ू-बुहारू, रसोई, चौका-बरतन, लड़कों की देखभाल यह कोई थोड़ा काम है। सोभा की औरत घर सँभाल लेती कि हीरा की औरत में यह सलीका था - जब से अलगौझा हुआ है, दोनों घरों में एक जून रोटी पकती है, नहीं सबको दिन में चार बार भूख लगती थी। अब खाएँ चार दफे, तो देखूँ। इस मालिकपन में गोबर की माँ की जो दुरगत हुई है, वह मैं ही जानता हूँ। बेचारी देवरानियों के फटे-पुराने कपड़े पहन कर दिन काटती थी। अपने खुद भूखी सो रही होगी, लेकिन बहुओं के जलपान तक का ध्यान रखती थी। अपने देह गहने के नाम कच्चा धागा भी न था, देवरानियों के लिए दो-दो चार-चार गहने बनवा दिए। सोने के न सही, चाँदी के तो हैं। जलन यही थी कि यह मालिक क्यों है। बहुत अच्छा हुआ कि अलग हो गए। मेरे सिर से बला टली।

----------


## xman

भोला ने एक लोटा पानी चढ़ा कर कहा - यही हाल घर-घर है भैया! भाइयों की बात ही क्या, यहाँ तो लड़कों से भी नहीं पटती और पटती इसलिए नहीं कि मैं किसी की कुचाल देख कर मुँह नहीं बंद कर सकता। तुम जुआ खेलोगे, चरस पीओगे, गाँजे के दम लगाओगे, मगर आए किसके घर से? खरच करना चाहते हो तो कमाओ, मगर कमाई तो किसी से न होगी। खरच दिल खोल कर करेंगे। जेठा कामता सौदा ले कर बाजार जायगा तो आधे पैसे गायब। पूछो तो कोई जवाब नहीं। छोटा जंगी है, वह संगत के पीछे मतवाला रहता है। साँझ हुई और ढोल-मजीरा ले कर बैठ गए। संगत को मैं बुरा नहीं कहता। गाना-बजाना ऐब नहीं, लेकिन यह सब काम फुरसत के हैं। यह नहीं कि घर का तो कोई काम न करो, आठों पहर उसी धुन में पड़े रहो। जाती है मेरे सिर, सानी-पानी मैं करूँ, गाय-भैंस मैं दुहूँ, दूध ले कर बाजार मैं जाऊँ। यह गृहस्थी जी का जंजाल है, सोने की हँसिया, जिसे न उगलते बनता है, न निगलते। लड़की है झुनिया, वह भी नसीब की खोटी। तुम तो उसकी सगाई में आए थे। कितना अच्छा घर-बार था। उसका आदमी बंबई में दूध की दुकान करता था। उन दिनों वहाँ हिंदू-मुसलमानों में दंगा हुआ, तो किसी ने उसके पेट में छुरा भोंक दिया। घर ही चौपट हो गया। वहाँ अब उसका निबाह नहीं, जा कर लिवा लाया कि दूसरी सगाई कर दूँगा, मगर वह राजी ही नहीं होती। और दोनों भावजें हैं कि रात-दिन उसे जलाती रहती हैं। घर में महाभारत मचा रहता है। बिपत की मारी यहाँ आई, यहाँ भी चैन नहीं।


इन्हीं दुखड़ों में रास्ता कट गया। भोला का पुरवा था तो छोटा, मगर बहुत गुलजार। अधिकतर अहीर ही बसते थे। और किसानों के देखते इनकी दशा बहुत बुरी न थी। भोला गाँव का मुखिया था। द्वार पर बड़ी-सी चरनी थी, जिस पर दस-बारह गाएँ-भैंसें खड़ी सानी खा रही थीं। ओसारे में एक बड़ा-सा तख्त पड़ा था, जो शायद दस आदमियों से भी न उठता। किसी खूँटी पर ढोलक लटक रही थी, किसी पर मजीरा। एक ताख पर कोई पुस्तक बस्ते में बँधी रखी हुई थी, जो शायद रामायण हो। दोनों बहुएँ सामने बैठी गोबर पाथ रही थीं और झुनिया चौखट पर खड़ी थी। उसकी आँखें लाल थीं और नाक के सिरे पर भी सुर्खी थी। मालूम होता था, अभी रो कर उठी है। उसके माँसल, स्वस्थ, सुगठित अंगों में मानो यौवन लहरें मार रहा था। मुँह बड़ा और गोल था, कपोल फूले हुए, आँखें छोटी और भीतर धँसी हुई, माथा पतला पर वक्ष का उभार और गात का वह गुदगुदापन आँखों को खींचता था। उस पर छपी हुई गुलाबी साड़ी उसे और भी शोभा प्रदान कर रही थी।


भोला को देखते ही उसने लपक कर उनके सिर से खाँचा उतरवाया। भोला ने गोबर और होरी के खाँचे उतरवाए और झुनिया से बोले - पहले एक चिलम भर ला, फिर थोड़ा-सा रस बना ले। पानी न हो तो गगरा ला, मैं खींच दूँ। होरी महतो को पहचानती है न?


फिर होरी से बोला - घरनी के बिना घर नहीं रहता भैया। पुरानी कहावत है - 'नाटन खेती बहुरियन घर'। नाटे बैल क्या खेती करेंगे और बहुएँ क्या घर सँभालेंगी। जब से इनकी माँ मरी है, जैसे घर की बरक्कत ही उठ गई। बहुएँ आटा पाथ लेती हैं; पर गृहस्थी चलाना क्या जानें। हाँ, मुँह चलाना खूब जानती हैं। लौंडे कहीं फड़ पर जमे होंगे। सब-के-सब आलसी हैं, कामचोर। जब तक जीता हूँ, इनके पीछे मरता हूँ। मर जाऊँगा, तो आप सिर पर हाथ धर कर रोएँगे। लड़की भी वैसी ही। छोटा-सा अढ़ौना भी करेगी, तो भुन-भुना कर। मैं तो सह लेता हूँ, खसम थोड़े ही सहेगा।


झुनिया एक हाथ में भरी हुई चिलम, दूसरे में रस का लोटा लिए बड़ी फुर्ती से आ पहुँची। फिर रस्सी और कलसा ले कर पानी भरने चली। गोबर ने उसके हाथ से कलसा लेने के लिए हाथ बढ़ा कर झेंपते हुए कहा - तुम रहने दो, मैं भरे लाता हूँ।


झुनिया ने कलसा न दिया। कुएँ के जगत पर जा कर मुस्कराती हुई बोली - तुम हमारे मेहमान हो। कहोगे, एक लोटा पानी भी किसी ने न दिया।


'मेहमान काहे से हो गया। तुम्हारा पड़ोसी ही तो हूँ।'


'पड़ोसी साल-भर में एक बार भी सूरत न दिखाए, तो मेहमान ही है।'


'रोज-रोज आने से मरजाद भी तो नहीं रहती।


झुनिया हँस कर तिरछी नजरों से देखती हुई बोली - वही मरजाद तो दे रही हूँ। महीने में एक बार आओगे, ठंडा पानी दूँगी। पंद्रहवें दिन आओगे, चिलम पाओगे। सातवें दिन आओगे, खाली बैठने को माची दूँगी। रोज-रोज आओगे, कुछ न पाओगे।


'दरसन तो दोगी?'


'दरसन के लिए पूजा करनी पड़ेगी।'


यह कहते-कहते जैसे उसे कोई भूली हुई बात याद आ गई। उसका मुँह उदास हो गया। वह विधवा है। उसके नारीत्व के द्वार पर पहले उसका पति रक्षक बना बैठा रहता था। वह निश्चिंत थी। अब उस द्वार पर कोई रक्षक न था, इसलिए वह उस द्वार को सदैव बंद रखती है। कभी-कभी घर के सूनेपन से उकता कर वह द्वार खोलती है; पर किसी को आते देख कर भयभीत हो कर दोनों पट भेड़ लेती है।


गोबर ने कलसा भर कर निकाला। सबों ने रस पिया और एक चिलम तमाखू और पी कर लौटे। भोला ने कहा - कल तुम आ कर गाय ले जाना गोबर, इस बखत तो सानी खा रही है।


गोबर की आँखें उसी गाय पर लगी हुई थीं और मन-ही-मन वह मुग्ध हुआ जाता था। गाय इतनी सुंदर और सुडौल है, इसकी उसने कल्पना भी न की थी।


होरी ने लोभ को रोक कर कहा - मँगवा लूँगा, जल्दी क्या है?


'तुम्हें जल्दी न हो, हमें तो जल्दी है। उसे द्वार पर देख कर तुम्हें वह बात याद रहेगी।'


'उसकी मुझे बड़ी फिकर है दादा!'


'तो कल गोबर को भेज देना।'


दोनों ने अपने-अपने खाँचे सिर पर रखे और आगे बढ़े। दोनों इतने प्रसन्न थे, मानो ब्याह करके लौटे हों। होरी को तो अपने चिरसंचित अभिलाषा के पूरे होने का हर्ष था, और बिना पैसे के। गोबर को इससे भी बहुमूल्य वस्तु मिल गई थी। उसके मन में अभिलाषा जाग उठी थी।


अवसर पा कर उसने पीछे की ओर देखा। झुनिया द्वार पर खड़ी थी, मत्त आशा की भाँति अधीर चंचल।

----------


## xman

होरी को रात-भर नींद नहीं आई। नीम के पेड़-तले अपने बाँस की खाट पर पड़ा बार-बार तारों की ओर देखता था। गाय के लिए नाँद गाड़नी है। बैलों से अलग उसकी नाँद रहे तो अच्छा। अभी तो रात को बाहर ही रहेगी, लेकिन चौमासे में उसके लिए कोई दूसरी जगह ठीक करनी होगी। बाहर लोग नजर लगा देते हैं। कभी-कभी तो ऐसा टोना-टोटका कर देते हैं कि गाय का दूध ही सूख जाता है। थन में हाथ ही नहीं लगाने देती - लात मारती है। नहीं, बाहर बाँधना ठीक नहीं। और बाहर नाँद भी कौन गाड़ने देगा? कारिंदा साहब नजर के लिए मुँह फैलाएँगे। छोटी-छोटी बात के लिए रायसाहब के पास फरियाद ले जाना भी उचित नहीं। और कारिंदे के सामने मेरी सुनता कौन है? उनसे कुछ कहूँ, तो कारिंदा दुसमन हो जाए। जल में रह कर मगर से बैर करना बुड़बकपन है। भीतर ही बाँधूंगा। आँगन है तो छोटा-सा; लेकिन एक मड़ैया डाल देने से काम चल जायगा। अभी पहला ही ब्यान है। पाँच सेर से कम क्या दूध देगी। सेर-भर तो गोबर ही को चाहिए। रुपिया दूध देख कर कैसी ललचाती रहती है। अब पिए जितना चाहे। कभी-कभी दो-चार सेर मालिकों को दे आया करूँगा। कारिंदा साहब की पूजा भी करनी ही होगी। और भोला के रुपए भी दे देना चाहिए। सगाई के ढकोसले में उसे क्यों डालूँ। जो आदमी अपने ऊपर इतना विश्वास करे, उससे दगा करना नीचता है। अस्सी रुपए की गाय मेरे विश्वास पर दे दी, नहीं यहाँ तो कोई एक पैसे को नहीं पतियाता। सन में क्या कुछ न मिलेगा? अगर पच्चीस रुपए भी दे दूँ, तो भोला को ढाढ़स हो जाए। धनिया से नाहक बता दिया। चुपके से गाय ला कर बाँध देता तो चकरा जाती। लगती पूछने, किसकी गाय है? कहाँ से लाए हो? खूब दिक करके तब बताता, लेकिन जब पेट में बात पचे भी। कभी दो-चार पैसे ऊपर से आ जाते है, उनको भी तो नहीं छिपा सकता। और यह अच्छा भी है। उसे घर की चिंता रहती है; अगर उसे मालूम हो जाय कि इनके पास भी पैसे रहते हैं, तो फिर नखड़े बघारने लगे। गोबर जरा आलसी है, नहीं मैं गऊ की ऐसी सेवा करता कि जैसी चाहिए। आलसी-वालसी कुछ नहीं है। इस उमिर में कौन आलसी नहीं होता? मैं भी दादा के सामने मटरगस्ती ही किया करता था। बेचारे पहर रात से कुट्टी काटने लगते। कभी द्वार पर झाड़ू लगाते, कभी खेत में खाद फेंकते। मैं पड़ा सोता रहता। कभी जगा देते, तो मैं बिगड़ जाता और घर छोड़ कर भाग जाने की धमकी देता था। लड़के जब अपने माँ-बाप के सामने भी जिंदगी का थोड़ा-सा सुख न भोगेंगे, तो फिर जब अपने सिर पड़ गई तो क्या भोगेंगे? दादा के मरते ही क्या मैंने घर नहीं सँभाल लिया? सारा गाँव यही कहता था कि होरी घर बर्बाद कर देगा, लेकिन सिर पर बोझ पड़ते ही मैंने ऐसा चोला बदला कि लोग देखते रह गए। सोभा और हीरा अलग ही हो गए, नहीं आज इस घर की और ही बात होती। तीन हल एक साथ चलते। अब तीनों अलग-अलग चलते हैं। सब, समय का फेर है। धनिया का क्या दोष था? बेचारी जब से घर में आई, कभी तो आराम से न बैठी। डोली से उतरते ही सारा काम सिर पर उठा लिया। अम्माँ को पान की तरह फेरती रहती थी। जिसने घर के पीछे अपने को मिटा दिया, देवरानियों से काम करने को कहती थी, तो क्या बुरा करती थी? आखिर उसे भी तो कुछ आराम मिलना चाहिए। लेकिन भाग्य में आराम लिखा होता तब तो मिलता। तब देवरों के लिए मरती थी, अब अपने बच्चों के लिए मरती है। वह इतनी सीधी, गमखोर, निर्छल न होती, तो आज सोभा और हीरा जो मूँछों पर ताव देते फिरते हैं, कहीं भीख माँगते होते। आदमी कितना स्वार्थी हो जाता है। जिसके लिए मरो, वही जान का दुसमन हो जाता है।


   होरी ने फिर पूर्व की ओर देखा। साइत भिनसार हो रहा है। गोबर काहे को जागने लगा। नहीं, कहके तो यही सोया था कि मैं अँधरे ही चला जाऊँगा। जा कर नाँद तो गाड़ दूँ, लेकिन नहीं, जब तक गाय द्वार पर न आ जाय, नाँद गाड़ना ठीक नहीं। कहीं भोला बदल गए या और किसी कारण से गाय न दी, तो सारा गाँव तालियाँ पीटने लगेगा, चले थे गाय लेने! पट्ठे ने इतनी फुर्ती से नाँद गाड़ दी, मानो इसी की कसर थी। भोला है तो अपने घर का मालिक, लेकिन जब लड़के सयाने हो गए, तो बाप की कौन चलती है? कामता और जंगी अकड़ जायँ तो क्या भोला अपने मन से गाय मुझे दे देंगे? कभी नहीं।


सहसा गोबर चौंक कर उठ बैठा और आँखें मलता हुआ बोला - अरे! यह तो भोर हो गया। तुमने नाँद गाड़ दी दादा?


होरी गोबर के सुगठित शरीर और चौड़ी छाती की ओर गर्व से देख कर और मन में यह सोचते हुए कि कहीं इसे गोरस मिलता, तो कैसा पट्ठा हो जाता, बोला - नहीं, अभी नहीं गाड़ी। सोचा, कहीं न मिले, तो नाहक भद्द हो।


गोबर ने त्योरी चढ़ा कर कहा - मिलेगी क्यों नहीं?


'उनके मन में कोई चोर पैठ जाय?'


'चोर पैठे या डाय, गाय तो उन्हें देनी ही पड़ेगी।'


गोबर ने और कुछ न कहा - लाठी कंधों पर रखी और चल दिया। होरी उसे जाते देखता हुआ अपना कलेजा ठंडा करता रहा। अब लड़के की सगाई में देर न करनी चाहिए। सत्रहवाँ लग गया; मगर करे कैसे? कहीं पैसे के भी दरसन हों। जब से तीनों भाइयों में अलगौझा हो गया, घर की साख जाती रही। महतो लड़का देखने आते हैं, पर घर की दसा देख कर मुँह फीका करके चले जाते हैं। दो-एक राजी भी हुए, तो रुपए माँगते हैं। दो-तीन सौ लड़की का दाम चुकाए और इतना ही ऊपर से खरच करे, तब जा कर ब्याह हो। कहाँ से आवें इतने रुपए? रास खलिहान में तुल जाती है। खाने-भर को भी नहीं बचता। ब्याह कहाँ से हो? और अब तो सोना ब्याहने योग्य हो गई। लड़के का ब्याह न हुआ न सही। लड़की का ब्याह न हुआ, तो सारी बिरादरी में हँसी होगी। पहले तो उसी की सगाई करनी है, पीछे देखी जायगी ।


एक आदमी ने आ कर राम-राम किया और पूछा - तुम्हारी कोठी में कुछ बाँस होंगे महतो?


होरी ने देखा, दमड़ी बँसोर सामने खड़ा है, नाटा, काला, खूब मोटा, चौड़ा मुँह, बड़ी-बड़ी मूँछें, लाल आँखें, कमर में बाँस काटने की कटार खोंसे हुए। साल में एक-दो बार आ कर चिकें, कुर्सियाँ, मोढे, टोकरियाँ आदि बनाने के लिए कुछ बाँस काट ले जाता था।


होरी प्रसन्न हो गया। मुट्ठी गर्म होने की कुछ आशा बँधी। चौधरी को ले जा कर अपने तीनों कोठियाँ दिखाई, मोल-भाव किया और पच्चीस रुपए सैकड़े में पचास बाँसों का बयाना ले लिया। फिर दोनों लौटे। होरी ने उसे चिलम पिलाई, जलपान कराया और तब रहस्यमय भाव से बोला - मेरे बाँस कभी तीस रुपए से कम में नहीं जाते, लेकिन तुम घर के आदमी हो, तुमसे क्या मोल-भाव करता। तुम्हारा वह लड़का, जिसकी सगाई हुई थी, अभी परदेस से लौटा कि नहीं?


चौधरी ने चिलम का दम लगा कर खाँसते हुए कहा - उस लौंडे के पीछे तो मर मिटा महतो! जवान बहू घर में बैठी थी और वह बिरादरी की एक दूसरी औरत के साथ परदेस में मौज करने चल दिया। बहू भी दूसरे के साथ निकल गई। बड़ी नाकिस जात है महतो, किसी की नहीं होती। कितना समझाया कि तू जो चाहे खा, जो चाहे पहन, मेरी नाक न कटवा, मुदा कौन सुनता है? औरत को भगवान सब कुछ दे, रूप न दे, नहीं तो वह काबू में नहीं रहती। कोठियाँ तो बँट गई होंगी?


होरी ने आकाश की ओर देखा और मानो उसकी महानता में उड़ता हुआ बोला - सब कुछ बँट गया चौधरी ! जिनको लड़कों की तरह पाला-पोसा, वह अब बराबर के हिस्सेदार हैं, लेकिन भाई का हिस्सा खाने की अपने नीयत नहीं है। इधर तुमसे रुपए मिलेंगे, उधर दोनों भाइयों को बाँट दूँगा। चार दिन की जिंदगी में क्यों किसी से छल-कपट करूँ? नहीं कह दूँ कि बीस रुपए सैकड़े में बेचे हैं तो उन्हें क्या पता लगेगा। तुम उनसे कहने थोड़े ही जाओगे। तुम्हें तो मैंने बराबर अपना भाई समझा है।


व्यवहार में हम 'भाई' के अर्थ का कितना ही दुरुपयोग करें, लेकिन उसकी भावना में जो पवित्रता है, वह हमारी कालिमा से कभी मलिन नहीं होती।

----------


## xman

होरी ने अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से यह प्रस्ताव करके चौधरी के मुँह की ओर देखा कि वह स्वीकार करता है या नहीं। उसके मुख पर कुछ ऐसा मिथ्या विनीत भाव प्रकट हुआ, जो भिक्षा माँगते समय मोटे भिक्षुकों पर आ जाता है।


चौधरी ने होरी का आसन पा कर चाबुक जमाया - हमारा तुम्हारा पुराना भाई-चारा है, महतो, ऐसी बात है भला, लेकिन बात यह है कि ईमान आदमी बेचता है, तो किसी लालच से। बीस रुपए नहीं, मैं पंद्रह रुपए कहूँगा, लेकिन जो बीस रुपए के दाम लो।


होरी ने खिसिया कर कहा - तुम तो चौधरी अंधेर करते हो, बीस रुपए में कहीं ऐसे बाँस जाते हैं?


'ऐसे क्या, इससे अच्छे बाँस जाते हैं दस रुपए पर, हाँ, दस कोस और पच्छिम चले जाओ। मोल बाँस का नहीं है, सहर के नगीच होने का है। आदमी सोचता है, जितनी देर वहाँ जाने में लगेगी, उतनी देर में तो दो-चार रुपए का काम हो जायगा।'


सौदा पट गया। चौधरी ने मिर्जई उतार कर छान पर रख दी और बाँस काटने लगा।


ऊख की सिंचाई हो रही थी। हीरा-बहू कलेवा ले कर कुएँ पर जा रही थी। चौधरी को बाँस काटते देख कर घूँघट के अंदर से बोली - कौन बाँस काटता है? यहाँ बाँस न कटेंगे।


चौधरी ने हाथ रोक कर कहा - बाँस मोल लिए हैं, पंद्रह रुपए सैकड़े का बयाना हुआ है। सेंत में नहीं काट रहे हैं।


हीरा-बहू अपने घर की मालकिन थी। उसी के विद्रोह से भाइयों में अलगौझा हुआ था। धनिया को परास्त करके शेर हो गई थी। हीरा कभी-कभी उसे पीटता था। अभी हाल में इतना मारा था कि वह कई दिन तक खाट से न उठ सकी, लेकिन अपना पदाधिकार वह किसी तरह न छोड़ती थी। हीरा क्रोध में उसे मारता था, लेकिन चलता था उसी के इशारों पर, उस घोड़े की भाँति, जो कभी-कभी स्वामी को लात मार कर भी उसी के आसन के नीचे चलता है।


कलेवे की टोकरी सिर से उतार कर बोली - पंद्रह रुपए में हमारे बाँस न जाएँगे।


चौधरी औरत जात से इस विषय में बातचीत करना नीति-विरुद्ध समझते थे। बोले - जा कर अपने आदमी को भेज दो। जो कुछ कहना हो, आ कर कहें।


हीरा-बहू का नाम था पुन्नी। बच्चे दो ही हुए थे। लेकिन ढल गई थी। बनाव-सिंगार से समय के आघात का शमन करना चाहती थी, लेकिन गृहस्थी में भोजन ही का ठिकाना न था, सिंगार के लिए पैसे कहाँ से आते? इस अभाव और विवशता ने उसकी प्रकृति का जल सुखा कर कठोर और शुष्क बना दिया था, जिस पर एक बार गावड़ा भी उचट जाता था।


समीप आ कर चौधरी का हाथ पकड़ने की चेष्टा करती हुई बोली - आदमी को क्यों भेज दूँ? जो कुछ कहना हो, मुझसे कहो न? मैंने कह दिया, मेरे बाँस न कटेंगे।


चौधरी हाथ छुड़ाता था और पुन्नी बार-बार पकड़ लेती थी। एक मिनट तक यही हाथा-पाई होती रही। अंत में चौधरी ने उसे जोर से पीछे ढकेल दिया। पुन्नी धक्का खा कर गिर पड़ी, मगर फिर संभली और पाँव से तल्ली निकाल कर चौधरी के सिर, मुँह, पीठ पर अंधाधुंध जमाने लगी। बँसोर हो कर उसे ढकेल दे? उसका यह अपमान! मारती जाती थी और रोती भी जाती थी। चौधरी उसे धक्का दे कर नारी जाति पर बल का प्रयोग करके गच्चा खा चुका था। खड़े-खड़े मार खाने के सिवा इस संकट से बचने की उसके पास और कोई दवा न थी।


पुन्नी का रोना सुन कर होरी भी दौड़ा हुआ आया। पुन्नी ने उसे देख कर और जोर से चिल्लाना शुरू किया। होरी ने समझा, चौधरी ने पुनिया को मारा है। खून ने जोश मारा और अलगौझे की ऊँची बाधा को तोड़ता हुआ, सब कुछ अपने अंदर समेटने के लिए बाहर निकल पड़ा। चौधरी को जोर से एक लात जमा कर बोला - अब अपना भला चाहते हो चौधरी, तो यहाँ से चले जाओ, नहीं तुम्हारी लहास उठेगी। तुमने अपने को समझा क्या है? तुम्हारी इतनी मजाल कि मेरी बहू पर हाथ उठाओ।


चौधरी कसमें खा-खा कर अपने सफाई देने लगा। तल्लियों की चोट में उसकी अपराधी आत्मा मौन थी। यह लात उसे निरपराध मिली और उसके फुले हुए गाल आँसुओं से भीग गए। उसने तो बहू को छुआ भी नहीं। क्या वह इतना गँवार है कि महतो के घर की औरतों पर हाथ उठाएगा?


होरी ने अविश्वास करके कहा - आँखों में धूल मत झोंको चौधरी, तुमने कुछ कहा नहीं, तो बहू झूठ-मूठ रोती है? रुपए की गरमी है, तो वह निकाल दी जायगी, अलग हैं तो क्या हुआ, है तो एक खून। कोई तिरछी आँख से देखे तो आँख निकाल लें।


पुन्नी चंडी बनी हुई थी। गला गाड़ कर बोली - तूने मुझे धक्का दे कर गिरा नहीं दिया? खा जा अपने बेटे की कसम।


हीरा को खबर मिली कि चौधरी और पुनिया में लड़ाई हो रही है। चौधरी ने पुनिया को धक्का दिया। पुनिया ने तल्लियों से पीटा। उसने पुर वहीं छोड़ा और औंगी लिए घटनास्थल की ओर चला। गाँव में अपने क्रोध के लिए प्रसिद्ध था। छोटा डील, गठा हुआ शरीर, आँखें कौड़ी की तरह निकल आई थीं और गर्दन की नसें तन गई थीं, मगर उसे चौधरी पर क्रोध न था, क्रोध था पुनिया पर। वह क्यों चौधरी से लड़ी? क्यों उसकी इज्जत मिट्टी में मिला दी। बँसोर से लड़ने-झगड़ने का उसे क्या प्रयोजन था? उसे जा कर हीरा से समाचार कह देना चाहिए था। हीरा जैसा उचित समझता, करता। वह उससे लड़ने क्यों गई? उसका बस होता, तो वह पुनिया को पर्दे में रखता। पुनिया किसी बड़े से मुँह खोल कर बातें करे, यह उसे असह्य था। वह खुद जितना उद्दंड था, पुनिया को उतना ही शांत रखना चाहता था। जब भैया ने पंद्रह रुपए में सौदा कर लिया, तो यह बीच में कूदने वाली कौन।


आते ही उसने पुन्नी का हाथ पकड़ लिया और घसीटता हुआ अलग ले जाकर लगा लातें जमाने-हरामजादी, तू हमारी नाक कटाने पर लगी हुई है! तू छोटे-छोटे आदमियों से लड़ती फिरती है, किसकी पगड़ी नीची होती है बता! (एक लात और जमा कर) हम तो वहाँ कलेऊ की बाट देख रहे हैं, तू यहाँ लड़ाई ठाने बैठी है। इतनी बेसर्मी! आँख का पानी ऐसा गिर गया। खोद कर गाड़ दूँगा।


पुन्नी हाय-हाय करती जाती थी और कोसती जाती थी। 'तेरी मिट्टी उठे, तुझे हैजा हो जाय, तुझे मरी आवें, देवी मैया तुझे लील जायँ, तुझे इन्फ्लूएँजा हो जाए। भगवान करे, तू कोढ़ी हो जाए। हाथ-पाँव कट-कट गिरें।'


और गालियाँ तो हीरा खड़ा-खड़ा सुनता रहा, लेकिन यह पिछली गाली उसे लग गई। हैजा, मरी आदि में कोई विशेष कष्ट न था। इधर बीमार पड़े, उधर विदा हो गए, लेकिन कोढ़! यह घिनौनी मौत, और उससे भी घिनौना जीवन। वह तिलमिला उठा, दाँत पीसता हुआ पुनिया पर झपटा और झोटे पकड़ कर फिर उसका सिर जमीन पर रगड़ता हुआ बोला - हाथ-पाँव कट कर गिर जाएँगे तो मैं तुझे ले कर चाटूँगा। तू ही मेरे बाल-बच्चों को पालेगी? ऐं! तू ही इतनी बड़ी गिरस्ती चलाएगी? तू तो दूसरा भतार करके किनारे खड़ी हो जायगी।


चौधरी को पुनिया की इस दुर्गति पर दया आ गई। हीरा को उदारतापूर्वक समझाने लगा - हीरा महतो, अब जाने दो, बहुत हुआ

----------


## xman

सहसा मोटरकार की आवाज सुन कर वह चौंके। तुरंत कागज ले कर अपना लेख आरंभ कर दिया। और एक ही क्षण में रायसाहब ने उनके कमरे में कदम रखा।


ओंकारनाथ ने न उनका स्वागत किया, न कुशल-क्षेम पूछा, न कुरसी दी। उन्हें इस तरह देखा, मानो कोई मुलजिम उनकी अदालत में आया हो और रोब से मिले हुए स्वर में पूछा - आपको मेरा पुरजा मिल गया था? मैं वह पत्र लिखने के लिए बाध्य नहीं था, मेरा कर्तव्य यह था कि स्वयं उसकी तहकीकात करता, लेकिन मुरौवत में सिद्धांतों की कुछ न कुछ हत्या करनी ही पड़ती है। क्या उस संवाद में कुछ सत्य है?


रायसाहब उसका सत्य होना अस्वीकार न कर सके। हालाँकि अभी तक उन्हें जुरमाने के रुपए नहीं मिले थे और वह उनके पाने से साफ इनकार कर सकते थे, लेकिन वह देखना चाहते थे कि यह महाशय किस पहलू पर चलते हैं।


ओेंकारनाथ ने खेद प्रकट करते हुए कहा - तब तो मेरे लिए उस संवाद को प्रकाशित करने के सिवा और कोई मार्ग नहीं है। मुझे इसका दु:ख है कि मुझे अपने एक परम हितैषी मित्र की आलोचना करनी पड़ रही है, लेकिन कर्तव्य के आगे व्यक्ति कोई चीज नहीं। संपादक अगर अपना कर्तव्य न पूरा कर सके तो उसे इस आसन पर बैठने का कोई हक नहीं है।


रायसाहब कुरसी पर डट गए और पान की गिलौरियाँ मुँह में भर कर बोले - लेकिन यह आपके हक में अच्छा न होगा। मुझे जो कुछ होना है, पीछे होगा, आपको तत्काल दंड मिल जायगा अगर आप मित्रों की परवाह नहीं करते, तो मैं भी उसी कैंड़े का आदमी हूँ।


ओंकारनाथ ने शहीद का गौरव धारण करके कहा - इसका तो मुझे कभी भय नहीं हुआ। जिस दिन मैंने पत्र-संपादन का भार लिया, उसी दिन प्राणों का मोह छोड़ दिया, और मेरे समीप एक संपादक की सबसे शानदार मौत यही है कि वह न्याय और सत्य की रक्षा करता हुआ अपना बलिदान कर दे।


'अच्छी बात है। मैं आपकी चुनौती स्वीकार करता हूँ। मैं अब तक आपको मित्र समझता आया था, मगर अब आप लड़ने ही पर तैयार हैं, तो लड़ाई ही सही। आखिर मैं आपके पत्र का पंचगुना चंदा क्यों देता हूँ? केवल इसीलिए कि वह मेरा गुलाम बना रहे। मुझे परमात्मा ने रईस बनाया है। आपके बनाने से नहीं बना हूँ। साधारण चंदा पंद्रह रूपया है। मैं पचहत्तर रूपया देता हूँ, इसलिए कि आपका मुँह बंद रहे। जब आप घाटे का रोना रोते हैं और सहायता की अपील करते हैं, और ऐसी शायद ही कोई तिमाही जाती हो, जब आपकी अपील न निकलती हो, तो मैं ऐसे मौके पर आपकी कुछ-न-कुछ मदद कर देता हूँ। किसलिए? दीपावली, दशहरा, होली में आपके यहाँ बैना भेजता हूँ, और साल में पच्चीस बार आपकी दावत करता हूँ, किसलिए? आप रिश्वत और कर्तव्य दोनों साथ-साथ नहीं निभा सकते।'


ओंकारनाथ उत्तेजित हो कर बोले - मैंने कभी रिश्वत नहीं ली।


रायसाहब ने फटकारा - अगर यह व्यवहार रिश्वत नहीं है तो रिश्वत क्या है, जरा मुझे समझा दीजिए! क्या आप समझते हैं, आपको छोड़ कर और सभी गधे हैं, जो नि:स्वार्थ-भाव से आपका घाटा पूरा करते रहते हैं? निकालिए अपने बही और बतलाइए, अब तक आपको मेरी रियासत से कितना मिल चुका है? मुझे विश्वास है, हजारों की रकम निकलेगी। अगर आपको स्वदेशी-स्वदेशी चिल्ला कर विदेशी दवाओं और वस्तुओं का विज्ञापन छापने में शरम नहीं आती, तो मैं अपने असामियों से डाँड़, तावान और जुर्माना लेते क्यों शरमाऊँ? यह न समझिए कि आप ही किसानों के हित का बीड़ा उठाए हुए हैं। मुझे किसानों के साथ जलना-मरना है, मुझसे बढ़ कर दूसरा उनका हितेच्छु नहीं हो सकता, लेकिन मेरी गुजर कैसे हो? अफसरों को दावतें कहाँ से दूँ, सरकारी चंदे कहाँ से दूँ खानदान के सैकड़ों आदमियों की जरूरतें कैसे पूरी करूँ? मेरे घर का क्या खर्च है, यह शायद आप जानते हैं, तो क्या मेरे घर में रुपए फलते हैं? आएगा तो असामियों ही के घर से। आप समझते होंगे, जमींदार और ताल्लुकेदार सारे संसार का सुख भोग रहे हैं। उनकी असली हालत का आपको ज्ञान नहीं, अगर वह धर्मात्मा बन कर रहें, तो उनका जिंदा रहना मुश्किल हो जाए। अफसरों को डालियाँ न दें, तो जेलखाना घर हो जाए। हम बिच्छू नहीं हैं कि अनायास ही सबको डंक मारते फिरें। न गरीबों का गला दबाना कोई बड़े आनंद का काम है, लेकिन मर्यादाओं का पालन तो करना ही पड़ता है। जिस तरह आप मेरी रईसी का फायदा उठाना चाहते हैं, उसी तरह और सभी हमें सोने की मुर्गी समझते हैं। आइए मेरे बँगले पर तो दिखाऊँ कि सुबह से शाम तक कितने निशाने मुझ पर पड़ते हैं। कोई काश्मीर से शाल-दुशाला लिए चला आ रहा है, कोई इत्र और तंबाकू का एजेंट है, कोई पुस्तकों और पत्रिकाओं का, कोई जीवन बीमे का, कोई ग्रामोफोन लिए सिर पर सवार है, कोई कुछ। चंदे वाले तो अनगिनती। क्या सबके सामने अपना दुखड़ा ले कर बैठ जाऊँ? ये लोग मेरे द्वार पर दुखड़ा सुनाने आते हैं? आते हैं मुझे उल्लू बना कर मुझसे कुछ ऐंठने के लिए। आज मर्यादा का विचार छोड़ दूँ, तो तालियाँ पिटने लगें। हुक्काम को डालियाँ न दूँ, तो बागी समझा जाऊँ। तब आप अपने लेखों से मेरी रक्षा न करेंगे। कांग्रेस में शरीक हुआ, उसका तावान अभी तक देता जाता हूँ। काली किताब में नाम दर्ज हो गया। मेरे सिर पर कितना कर्ज है, यह भी कभी आपने पूछा है? अगर सभी महाजन डिग्रियाँ करा लें, तो मेरे हाथ की यह अंगूठी तक बिक जायगी। आप कहेंगे, क्यों यह आडंबर पालते हो? कहिए, सात पुश्तों से जिस वातावरण में पला हूँ, उससे अब निकल नहीं सकता। घास छीलना मेरे लिए असंभव है। आपके पास जमीन नहीं, जायदाद नहीं, मर्यादा का झमेला नहीं, आप निर्भीक हो सकते हैं, लेकिन आप भी दुम दबाए बैठे रहते हैं। आपको कुछ खबर है, अदालतों में कितनी रिश्वतें चल रही हैं, कितने गरीबों का खून हो रहा है, कितनी देवियाँ भ्रष्ट हो रही हैं। है बूता लिखने का? सामग्री मैं देता हूँ, प्रमाण सहित।


ओंकारनाथ कुछ नर्म हो कर बोले - जब कभी अवसर आया है, मैंने कदम पीछे नहीं हटाया।
ड़ेगा।

----------


## xman

रायसाहब भी कुछ नर्म हुए - हाँ, मैं स्वीकार करता हूँ कि दो-एक मौकों पर आपने जवाँमर्दी दिखाई, लेकिन आपकी निगाह हमेशा अपने लाभ की ओर रही है, प्रजा-हित की ओर नहीं। आँखें न निकालिए और न मुँह लाल कीजिए। जब कभी आप मैदान में आए हैं, उसका शुभ परिणाम यही हुआ कि आपके सम्मान और प्रभाव और आमदनी में इजाफा हुआ है, अगर मेरे साथ भी आप वही चाल चल रहे हों, तो आपकी खातिर करने को तैयार हूँ। रुपए न दूँगा, क्योंकि वह रिश्वत है। आपकी पत्नीजी के लिए कोई आभूषण बनवा दूँगा। है मंजूर? अब मैं आपसे सत्य कहता हूँ कि आपको जो संवाद मिला, वह गलत है, मगर यह भी कह देना चाहता हूँ कि अपने और सभी भाइयों की तरह मैं भी असामियों से जुरमाना लेता हूँ और साल में दस-पाँच हजार रुपए मेरे हाथ लग जाते हैं, और अगर आप मेरे मुँह से यह कौर छीनना चाहेंगे, तो आप घाटे में रहेंगे। आप भी संसार में सुख से रहना चाहते हैं, मैं भी चाहता हूँ। इससे क्या फायदा कि आप न्याय और कर्तव्य का ढोंग रच कर मुझे भी जेरबार करें, खुद भी जेरबार हों। दिल की बात कहिए। मैं आपका बैरी नहीं हूँ। आपके साथ कितनी ही बार एक चौके में एक मेज पर खा चुका हूँ। मैं यह भी जानता हूँ कि आप तकलीफ में हैं। आपकी हालत शायद मेरी हालत से भी खराब है। हाँ, अगर आपने हरिश्चंद्र बनने की कसम खा ली है, तो आपकी खुशी। मैं चलता हूँ।


रायसाहब कुरसी से उठ खड़े हुए। ओंकारनाथ ने उनका हाथ पकड़ कर संधि-भाव से कहा - नहीं-नहीं, अभी आपको बैठना पड़ेगा। मैं अपनी पोजीशन साफ कर देना चाहता हूँ। आपने मेरे साथ जो सलूक किए हैं, उनके लिए मैं आपका अभारी हूँ, लेकिन यहाँ सिद्धांत की बात आ गई है और आप तो जानते हैं, सिद्धांत प्राणों से भी प्यारे होते हैं।


रायसाहब कुरसी पर बैठ कर जरा मीठे स्वर में बोले - अच्छा भाई, जो चाहे लिखो। मैं तुम्हारे सिद्धांत को तोड़ना नहीं चाहता। और तो क्या होगा, बदनामी होगी। हाँ, कहाँ तक नाम के पीछे मरूँ! कौन ऐसा ताल्लुकेदार है, जो असामियों को थोड़ा-बहुत नहीं सताता ? कुत्ता हड्डी की रखवाली करे तो खाए क्या? मैं इतना ही कर सकता हूँ कि आगे आपको इस तरह की कोई शिकायत न मिलेगी, अगर आपको मुझ पर कुछ विश्वास है, तो इस बार क्षमा कीजिए। किसी दूसरे संपादक से मैं इस तरह खुशामद नहीं करता। उसे सरे बाजार पिटवाता, लेकिन मुझसे आपकी दोस्ती है, इसलिए दबना ही पड़ेगा। यह समाचार-पत्रों का युग है। सरकार तक उनसे डरती है, मेरी हस्ती क्या। आप जिसे चाहें बना दें। खैर, यह झगड़ा खत्म कीजिए। कहिए, आजकल पत्र की क्या दशा है? कुछ ग्राहक बढ़े?


ओंकारनाथ ने अनिच्छा के भाव से कहा - किसी न किसी तरह काम चल जाता है और वर्तमान परिस्थिति में मैं इससे अधिक आशा नहीं रखता। मैं इस तरफ धन और भोग की लालसा ले कर नहीं आया था, इसलिए मुझे शिकायत नहीं है। मैं जनता की सेवा करने आया था और वह यथाशक्ति किए जाता हूँ। राष्ट्र का कल्याण हो, यही मेरी कामना है। एक व्यक्ति के सुख-दु:ख का कोई मूल्य नहीं है।


रायसाहब ने जरा और सहृदय हो कर कहा - यह सब ठीक है भाई साहब, लेकिन सेवा करने के लिए भी जीना जरूरी है। आर्थिक चिंताओं में आप एकाग्रचित्त हो कर सेवा भी तो नहीं कर सकते। क्या ग्राहक-संख्या बिलकुल नहीं बढ़ रही है?


'बात यह है कि मैं अपने पत्र का आदर्श गिराना नहीं चाहता, अगर मैं भी आज सिनेमा-स्टारों के चित्र और चरित्र छापने लगूँ तो मेरे ग्राहक बढ़ सकते हैं, लेकिन अपनी तो यह नीति नहीं! और भी कितने ही ऐसे हथकंडे हैं, जिनसे पत्रों द्वारा धन कमाया जा सकता है, लेकिन मैं उन्हें गर्हित समझता हूँ।'


'इसी का यह फल है कि आज आपका इतना सम्मान है। मैं एक प्रस्ताव करना चाहता हूँ। मालूम नहीं, आप उसे स्वीकार करेंगे या नहीं। आप मेरी ओर से सौ आदमियों के नाम फ्री पत्र जारी कर दीजिए। चंदा मैं दे दूँगा।'


ओंकारनाथ ने कृतज्ञता से सिर झुका कर कहा - मैं धन्यवाद के साथ आपका दान स्वीकार करता हूँ। खेद यही है कि पत्रों की ओर से जनता कितनी उदासीन है। स्कूल और कालिजों और मंदिरों के लिए धन की कमी नहीं है, पर आज तक एक भी ऐसा दानी न निकला, जो पत्रों के प्रचार के लिए दान देता, हालाँकि जन-शिक्षा का उद्देश्य जितने कम खर्च में पत्रों से पूरा हो सकता है, और किसी तरह नहीं हो सकता। जैसे शिक्षालयों को संस्थाओं द्वारा सहायता मिला करती है, ऐसे ही अगर पत्रकारों को मिलने लगे, तो इन बेचारों को अपना जितना समय और स्थान विज्ञापनों की भेंट करना पड़ता है, वह क्यों करना पड़े? मैं आपका बड़ा अनुगृहीत हूँ।


रायसाहब बिदा हो गए। ओंकारनाथ के मुख पर प्रसन्नता की झलक न थी। रायसाहब ने किसी तरह की शर्त न की थी, कोई बंधन न लगाया था, पर ओंकारनाथ आज इतनी करारी फटकार पा कर भी इस दान को अस्वीकार न कर सके। परिस्थिति ऐसी आ पड़ी थी कि उन्हें उबरने का कोई उपाय ही न सूझ रहा था। प्रेस के कर्मचारियों का तीन महीने का वेतन बाकी पड़ा हुआ था। कागज वाले के एक हजार से ऊपर आ रहे थे, यही क्या कम था कि उन्हें हाथ नहीं फैलाना पड़ा।


उनकी स्त्री गोमती ने आ कर विद्रोह के स्वर में कहा - क्या अभी भोजन का समय नहीं आया, या यह भी कोई नियम है कि जब तक एक न बज जाय, जगह से न उठो? कब तक कोई चूल्हा अगोरता रहे?


ओंकारनाथ ने दु:खी आँखों से पत्नी की ओर देखा। गोमती का विद्रोह उड़ गया। वह उनकी कठिनाइयों को समझती थी। दूसरी महिलाओं के वस्त्राभूषण देख कर कभी-कभी उसके मन में विद्रोह के भाव जाग उठते थे और वह पति को दो-चार जली कटी सुना जाती थी, पर वास्तव में यह क्रोध उनके प्रति नहीं, अपने दुर्भाग्य के प्रति था, और इसकी थोड़ी-सी आँच अनायास ही ओंकारनाथ तक पहुँच जाती थी। वह उनका तपस्वी जीवन देख कर मन में कुढ़ती थी और उनसे सहानुभूति भी रखती थी। बस, उन्हें थोड़ा-सा सनकी समझती थी। उनका उदास मुँह देख कर पूछा - क्यों उदास हो, पेट में कुछ गड़बड़ है क्या?


ओंकारनाथ को मुस्कराना पड़ा - कौन उदास है, मैं? मुझे तो आज जितनी खुशी है, उतनी अपने विवाह के दिन भी न हुई थी। आज सबेरे पंद्रह सौ की बोहनी हुई। किसी भाग्यवान् का मुँह देखा था।


गोमती को विश्वास न आया, बोली - झूठे हो, तुम्हें पंद्रह सौ कहाँ मिल जाते हैं? पंद्रह रुपए कहो, मान लेती हूँ।


नहीं-नहीं, तुम्हारे सिर की कसम, पंद्रह सौ मारे। अभी रायसाहब आए थे। सौ ग्राहकों का चंदा अपनी तरफ से देने का वचन दे गए हैं।'


गोमती का चेहरा उतर गया- तो मिल चुके!


'नहीं, रायसाहब वादे के पक्के हैं।'


'मैंने किसी ताल्लुकेदार को वादे का पक्का देखा ही नहीं। दादा एक ताल्लुकेदार के नौकर थे। साल-साल भर तलब नहीं मिलती थी। उसे छोड़ कर दूसरे की नौकरी की। उसने दो साल तक एक पाई न दी। एक बार दादा गरम पड़े, तो मार कर भगा दिया। इनके वादों का कोई करार नहीं।'


'मैं आज ही बिल भेजता हूँ।'


'भेजा करो। कह देंगे, कल आना। कल अपने इलाके पर चले जाएँगे। तीन महीने में लौटेंगे।'


ओंकारनाथ संशय में पड़ गए। ठीक तो है, कहीं रायसाहब पीछे से मुकर गए तो वह क्या कर लेंगे? फिर भी दिल मजबूत करके कहा - ऐसा नहीं हो सकता। कम-से-कम रायसाहब को मैं इतना धोखेबाज नहीं समझता। मेरा उनके यहाँ कुछ बाकी नहीं है।


गोमती ने उसी संदेह के भाव से कहा - इसी से तो मैं तुम्हें बुद्धू कहती हूँ। जरा किसी ने सहानुभूति दिखाई और तुम फूल उठे। मोटे रईस हैं। इनके पेट में ऐसे कितने वादे हजम हो सकते हैं। जितने वादे करते हैं, अगर सब पूरा करने लगें, तो भीख माँगने की नौबत आ जाए। मेरे गाँव के ठाकुर साहब तो दो-दो, तीन-तीन साल तक बनियों का हिसाब न करते थे। नौकरों का वेतन तो नाम के लिए देते थे। साल-भर काम लिया, जब नौकर ने वेतन माँगा, मार कर निकाल दिया। कई बार इसी नादिहंदी में स्कूल से उनके लड़कों के नाम कट गए। आखिर उन्होंने लड़कों को घर बुला लिया। एक बार रेल का टिकट भी उधार माँगा था। यह रायसाहब भी तो उन्हीं के भाईबंद हैं। चलो, भोजन करो और चक्की पीसो, जो तुम्हारे भाग्य में लिखा है। यह समझ लो कि ये बड़े आदमी तुम्हें फटकारते रहें, वही अच्छा है। यह तुम्हें एक पैसा देंगे, तो उसका चौगुना अपने असामियों से वसूल कर लेंगे। अभी उनके विषय में जो कुछ चाहते हो, लिखते हो। तब तो ठकुरसोहाती ही करनी पड़ेगी।


पंडित जी भोजन कर रहे थे, पर कौर मुँह में फँसा हुआ जान पड़ता था। आखिर बिना दिल का बोझ हल्का किए, भोजन करना कठिन हो गया। बोले - अगर रुपए न दिए, तो ऐसी खबर लूँगा कि याद करेंगे। उनकी चोटी मेरे हाथ में है। गाँव के लोग झूठी खबर नहीं दे सकते। सच्ची खबर देते तो उनकी जान निकलती है, झूठी खबर क्या देंगे। रायसाहब के खिलाफ एक रिपोर्ट मेरे पास आई है। छाप दूँ, तो बचा को घर से निकलना मुश्किल हो जाए। मुझे वह खैरात नहीं दे रहे हैं, बड़े दबसट में पड़ कर इस राह पर आए हैं। पहले धमकियाँ दिखा रहे थे। जब देखा, इससे काम न चलेगा, तो यह चारा फेंका। मैंने भी सोचा, एक इनके ठीक हो जाने से तो देश से अन्याय मिटा जाता नहीं, फिर क्यों न इस दान को स्वीकार कर लूँ? मैं अपने आदर्श से गिर गया हूँ जरूर, लेकिन इतने पर भी रायसाहब ने दगा की, तो मैं भी शठता पर उतर आऊँगा। जो गरीबों को लूटता है, उसको लूटने के लिए अपनी आत्मा को बहुत समझाना न प

----------


## xman

गाँव में खबर फैल गई कि रायसाहब ने पंचों को बुला कर खूब डाँटा और इन लोगों ने जितने रुपए वसूल किए थे, वह सब इनके पेट से निकाल लिए। वह तो इन लोगों को जेहल भेजवा रहे थे, लेकिन इन लोगों ने हाथ-पाँव जोड़े, थूक कर चाटा, तब जाके उन्होंने छोड़ा। धनिया का कलेजा शीतल हो गया, गाँव में घूम-घूम कर पंचों को लज्जित करती फिरती थी - आदमी न सुने गरीबों की पुकार, भगवान तो सुनते हैं। लोगों ने सोचा था, इनसे डाँड़ ले कर मजे से फुलौड़ियाँ खाएँगे। भगवान ने ऐसा तमाचा लगाया कि फुलौड़ियाँ मुँह से निकल पड़ीं। एक-एक के दो-दो भरने पड़े। अब चाटो मेरा मकान ले कर।


मगर बैलों के बिना खेती कैसे हो? गाँवों में बोआई शुरू हो गई। कार्तिक के महीने में किसान के बैल मर जायँ, तो उसके दोनों हाथ कट जाते हैं। होरी के दोनों हाथ कट गए थे। और सब लोगों के खेतों में हल चल रहे थे। बीज डाले जा रहे थे। कहीं-कहीं गीत की तानें सुनाई देती थीं। होरी के खेत किसी अनाथ अबला के घर की भाँति सूने पड़े थे। पुनिया के पास भी गोई थी, सोभा के पास भी गोई थी, मगर उन्हें अपने खेतों की बुआई से कहाँ फुरसत कि होरी की बुआई करें। होरी दिन-भर इधर-उधर मारा-मारा फिरता था। कहीं इसके खेत में जा बैठता, कहीं उसकी बोआई करा देता। इस तरह कुछ अनाज मिल जाता। धनिया, रूपा, सोना सभी दूसरों की बोआई में लगी रहती थीं। जब तक बुआई रही, पेट की रोटियाँ मिलती गईं, विशेष कष्ट न हुआ। मानसिक वेदना तो अवश्य होती थी, पर खाने भर को मिल जाता था। रात को नित्य स्त्री-पुरुष में थोड़ी-सी लड़ाई हो जाती थी।


यहाँ तक कि कातिक का महीना बीत गया और गाँव में मजदूरी मिलनी भी कठिन हो गई। अब सारा दारमदार ऊख पर था, जो खेतों में खड़ी थी।


रात का समय था। सर्दी खूब पड़ रही थी। होरी के घर में आज कुछ खाने को न था। दिन को तो थोड़ा-सा भुना हुआ मटर मिल गया था, पर इस वक्त चूल्हा जलने का कोई डौल न था और रूपा भूख के मारे व्याकुल थी और द्वार पर कौड़े के सामने बैठी रो रही थी। घर में जब अनाज का एक दाना भी नहीं है, तो क्या माँगे, क्या कहे!


जब भूख न सही गई तो वह आग माँगने के बहाने पुनिया के घर गई। पुनिया बाजरे की रोटियाँ और बथुए का साग पका रही थी। सुगंध से रूपा के मुँह में पानी भर आया।


पुनिया ने पूछा - क्या अभी तेरे घर आग नहीं जली, क्या री?


रूपा ने दीनता से कहा - आज तो घर में कुछ था ही नहीं, आग कहाँ से जलती?


'तो फिर आग काहे को माँगने आई है?'


'दादा तमाखू पिएँगे।'


पुनिया ने उपले की आग उसकी ओर फेंक दी, मगर रूपा ने आग उठाई नहीं और समीप जा कर बोली - तुम्हारी रोटियाँ महक रही हैं काकी! मुझे बाजरे की रोटियाँ बड़ी अच्छी लगती हैं।


पुनिया ने मुस्करा कर पूछा - खाएगी?


'अम्माँ डाँटेंगी।'


'अम्माँ से कौन कहने जायगा?'


रूपा ने पेट-भर रोटियाँ खाईं और जूठे मुँह भागी हुई घर चली गई।


होरी मन-मारे बैठा था कि पंडित दातादीन ने जा कर पुकारा। होरी की छाती धड़कने लगी। क्या कोई नई विपत्ति आने वाली है? आ कर उनके चरण छुए और कौड़े के सामने उनके लिए माँची रख दी।


दातादीन ने बैठते हुए अनुग्रह भाव से कहा - अबकी तो तुम्हारे खेत परती पड़ गए होरी! तुमने गाँव में किसी से कुछ कहा नहीं, नहीं भोला की मजाल थी कि तुम्हारे द्वार से बैल खोल ले जाता। यहीं लहास गिर जाती। मैं तुमसे जनेऊ हाथ में ले कर कहता हूँ होरी, मैंने तुम्हारे ऊपर डाँड़ न लगाया था। धनिया मुझे नाहक बदनाम करती फिरती है। यह सब लाला पटेश्वरी और झिंगुरीसिंह की कारस्तानी है। मैं तो लोगों के कहने से पंचायत में बैठ भर गया था। वह लोग तो और कड़ा दंड लगा रहे थे। मैंने कह-सुन के कम कराया, मगर अब सब जने सिर पर हाथ धरे रो रहे हैं। समझे थे, यहाँ उन्हीं का राज है। यह न जानते थे कि गाँव का राजा कोई और है। तो अब अपने खेतों की बोआई का क्या इंतजाम कर रहे हो?


'होरी ने करुण-कंठ से कहा - क्या बताऊँ महाराज, परती रहेंगे।


'परती रहेंगे? यह तो बड़ा अनर्थ होगा।'


'भगवान की यही इच्छा है, तो अपना क्या बस।'


'मेरे देखते तुम्हारे खेत कैसे परती रहेंगे? कल मैं तुम्हारी बोआई करा दूँगा। अभी खेतों में कुछ तरी है। उपज दस दिन पीछे होगी, इसके सिवा और कोई बात नहीं। हमारा-तुम्हारा आधा साझा रहेगा। इसमें न तुम्हें कोई टोटा है, न मुझे। मैंने आज बैठे-बैठे सोचा, तो चित्त बड़ा दुखी हुआ कि जुते-जुताए खेत परती रहे जाते हैं।'


होरी सोच में पड़ गया। चौमासे-भर इन खेतों में खाद डाली, जोता और आज केवल बोआई के लिए आधी फसल देनी पड़ रही है। उस पर एहसान कैसा जता रहे हैं, लेकिन इससे तो अच्छा यही है कि खेत परती पड़ जायँ। और कुछ न मिलेगा, लगान तो निकल ही आएगा। नहीं, अबकी बेबाकी न हुई, तो बेदखली आई धरी है।


उसने यह प्रस्ताव स्वीकार कर लिया।


दातादीन प्रसन्न हो कर बोले - तो चलो, मैं अभी बीज तौल दूँ, जिससे सबेरे का झंझट न रहे। रोटी तो खा ली है न?


होरी ने लजाते हुए आज घर में चूल्हा न जलने की कथा कही।


दातादीन ने मीठे उलाहने के भाव से कहा - अरे! तुम्हारे घर में चूल्हा नहीं जला और तुमने मुझसे कहा भी नहीं। हम तुम्हारे बैरी तो नहीं थे। इसी बात पर तुमसे मेरा जी कुढ़ता है। अरे भले आदमी, इसमें लाज-सरम की कौन बात है! हम सब एक ही तो हैं। तुम सूद्र हुए तो क्या, हम बाम्हन हुए तो क्या, हैं तो सब एक ही घर के। दिन सबके बराबर नहीं जाते। कौन जाने, कल मेरे ही ऊपर कोई संकट आ पड़े, तो मैं तुमसे अपना दु:ख न कहूँगा तो किससे कहूँगा? अच्छा जो हुआ, चलो, बेंग ही के साथ तुम्हें मन-दो-मन अनाज खाने को भी तौल दूँगा।


आधा घंटे में होरी मन-भर जौ का टोकरा सिर पर रखे आया और घर की चक्की चलने लगी। धनिया रोती थी और सोना के साथ जौ पीसती थी। भगवान उसे किस कुकर्म का यह दंड दे रहे हैं!


दूसरे दिन से बोआई शुरू हुई। होरी का सारा परिवार इस तरह काम में जुटा हुआ था, मानो सब कुछ अपना ही है। कई दिन के बाद सिंचाई भी इसी तरह हुई। दातादीन को सेंत-मेंत के मजूर मिल गए। अब कभी-कभी उनका लड़का मातादीन भी घर में आने लगा। जवान आदमी था, बड़ा रसिक और बातचीत का मीठा। दातादीन जो कुछ छीन-झपट कर लाते थे, वह उसे भांग बूटी में उड़ाता था। एक चमारिन से उसकी आशनाई हो गई थी, इसलिए अभी तक ब्याह न हुआ था। वह रहती अलग थी, पर सारा गाँव यह रहस्य जानते हुए भी कुछ न बोल सकता था। हमारा धर्म है हमारा भोजन। भोजन पवित्र रहे, फिर हमारे धर्म पर कोई आँच नहीं आ सकती। रोटियाँ ढाल बन कर अधर्म से हमारी रक्षा करती हैं।


अब साझे की खेती होने से मातादीन को झुनिया से बातचीत करने का अवसर मिलने लगा। वह ऐसे दाँव से आता, जब घर में झुनिया के सिवा और कोई न होता, कभी किसी बहाने से, कभी किसी बहाने से। झुनिया रूपवती न थी, लेकिन जवान थी और उसकी चमारिन प्रेमिका से अच्छी थी। कुछ दिन शहर में रह चुकी थी, पहनना-ओढ़ना, बोलना-चालना जानती थी और लज्जाशील भी थी, जो स्त्री का सबसे बड़ा आकर्षण है। मातादीन कभी-कभी उसके बच्चे को गोद में उठा लेता और प्यार करता। झुनिया निहाल हो जाती थी।


एक दिन उसने झुनिया से कहा - तुम क्या देख कर गोबर के साथ आईं झूना?


झुनिया ने लजाते हुए कहा - भाग खींच लाया महराज, और क्या कहूँ।

----------


## xman

मातादीन दु:खी मन से बोला - बड़ा बेवफा आदमी है। तुम जैसी लच्छमी को छोड़ कर न जाने कहाँ मारा-मारा फिर रहा है। चंचल सुभाव का आदमी है, इसी से मुझे संका होती है कि कहीं और न फँस गया हो। ऐसे आदमियों को तो गोली मार देनी चाहिए। आदमी का धरम है, जिसकी बाँह पकडे, उसे निभाए। यह क्या कि एक आदमी की जिंदगानी खराब कर दी और दूसरा घर ताकने लगे।


युवती रोने लगी। मातादीन ने इधर-उधर ताक कर उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया और समझाने लगा - तुम उसकी क्यों परवा करती हो झूना, चला गया, चला जाने दो। तुम्हारे लिए किस बात की कमी है - रूपया-पैसा, गहना-कपड़ा, जो चाहो मुझसे लो।


झुनिया ने धीरे से हाथ छुड़ा लिया और पीछे हट कर बोली - सब तुम्हारी दया है महराज! मैं तो कहीं की न रही। घर से भी गई, यहाँ से भी गई। न माया मिली, न राम ही हाथ आए। दुनिया का रंग-ढंग न जानती थी। इसकी मीठी-मीठी बातें सुन कर जाल में फँस गई।


मातादीन ने गोबर की बुराई करनी शुरू की - वह तो निरा लफंगा है, घर का न घाट का। जब देखो, माँ-बाप से लड़ाई। कहीं पैसा पा जाय, चट जुआ खेल डालेगा, चरस और गाँजे में उसकी जान बसती थी, सोहदों के साथ घूमना, बहू-बेटियों को छेड़ना, यही उसका काम था। थानेदार साहब बदमासी में उसका चालान करने वाले थे, हम लोगों ने बहुत खुसामद की, तब जा कर छोड़ा। दूसरों के खेत-खलिहान से अनाज उड़ा लिया करता। कई बार तो खुद उसी ने पकड़ा था, पर गाँव-घर का समझ कर छोड़ दिया।


सोना ने बाहर आ कर कहा - भाभी, अम्माँ ने कहा है, अनाज निकाल कर धूप में डाल दो, नहीं चोकर बहुत निकलेगा। पंडित ने जैसे बखार में पानी डाल दिया हो।


मातादीन ने अपने सफाई दी - मालूम होता है, तेरे घर में बरसात नहीं हुई। चौमासे में लकड़ी तक गीली हो जाती है, अनाज तो अनाज ही है।


यह कहता हुआ वह बाहर चला गया। सोना ने आ कर उसका खेल बिगाड़ दिया।


सोना ने झुनिया से पूछा - मातादीन क्या करने आए थे?


झुनिया ने माथा सिकोड़ कर कहा - पगहिया माँग रहे थे। मैंने कह दिया, यहाँ पगहिया नहीं है।


'यह सब बहाना है। बड़ा खराब आदमी है।'


'मुझे तो बड़ा भला आदमी लगता है। क्या खराबी है उसमें?'


'तुम नहीं जानतीं - सिलिया चमारिन को रखे हुए है।'


'तो इसी से खराब आदमी हो गया?'


'और काहे से आदमी खराब कहा जाता है?'


तुम्हारे भैया भी तो मुझे लाए हैं। वह भी खराब आदमी हैं?'


सोना ने इसका जवाब न दे कर कहा - मेरे घर में फिर कभी आएगा, तो दुतकार दूँगी।


'और जो उससे तुम्हारा ब्याह हो जाय?'


'सोना लजा गई - तुम तो भाभी, गाली देती हो।


'क्यों, इसमें गाली की क्या बात है?'


'मुझसे बोले, तो मुँह झुलस दूँ।'


तो क्या तुम्हारा ब्याह किसी देवता से होगा। गाँव में ऐसा सुंदर, सजीला जवान दूसरा कौन है?'


'तो तुम चली जाओ उसके साथ, सिलिया से लाख दर्जे अच्छी हो।'


'मैं क्यों चली जाऊँ? मैं तो एक के साथ चली आई। अच्छा है या बुरा।'


'तो मैं भी जिसके साथ ब्याह होगा, उसके साथ चली जाऊँगी, अच्छा हो या बुरा।'


'और जो किसी बूढ़े के साथ ब्याह हो गया?'


सोना हँसी - मैं उसके लिए नरम-नरम रोटियाँ पकाऊँगी, उसकी दवाइयाँ कूटूँगी-छानूँगी, उसे हाथ पकड़ कर उठाऊँगी, जब मर जायगा तो मुँह ढाँप कर रोऊँगी।


'और जो किसी जवान के साथ हुआ?'


तब तुम्हारा सिर, हाँ नहीं तो!'


'अच्छा बताओ, तुम्हें बूढ़ा अच्छा लगता है कि जवान!'


'जो अपने को चाहे, वही जवान है, न चाहे वही बूढ़ा है।'


'दैव करे, तुम्हारा ब्याह किसी बूढ़े से हो जाय, तो देखूँ, तुम उसे कैसे चाहती हो। तब मनाओगी, किसी तरह यह निगोड़ा मर जाय, तो किसी जवान को ले कर बैठ जाऊँ।'


'मुझे तो उस बूढ़े पर दया आए।'


इस साल इधर एक शक्कर का मिल खुल गया था। उसके कारिंदे और दलाल गाँव-गाँव घूम कर किसानों की खड़ी ऊख मोल ले लेते थे। वही मिल था, जो मिस्टर खन्ना ने खोला था। एक दिन उसका कारिंदा इस गाँव में भी आया। किसानों ने जो उससे भाव-ताव किया, तो मालूम हुआ, गुड़ बनाने में कोई बचत नहीं है। जब घर में ऊख पेर कर भी यही दाम मिलता है, तो पेरने की मेहनत क्यों उठाई जाय? सारा गाँव खड़ी ऊख बेचने को तैयार हो गया। अगर कुछ कम भी मिले, तो परवाह नहीं। तत्काल तो मिलेगा। किसी को बैल लेना था, किसी को बाकी चुकाना था, कोई महाजन से गला छुड़ाना चाहता था। होरी को बैलों की गोई लेनी थी। अबकी ऊख की पैदावार अच्छी न थी, इसलिए यह डर भी था कि माल न पड़ेगा। और जब गुड़ के भाव मिल की चीनी मिलेगी, तो गुड़ लेगा ही कौन? सभी ने बयाने ले लिए। होरी को कम-से-कम सौ रुपए की आशा थी। इतने में एक मामूली गोई आ जायगी, लेकिन महाजनों को क्या करे! दातादीन, मँगरू, दुलारी, झिंगुरीसिंह सभी तो प्राण खा रहे थे। अगर महाजनों को देने लगेगा, तो सौ रुपए सूद-भर को भी न होंगे। कोई ऐसी जुगत न सूझती थी कि ऊख के रुपए हाथ में आ जायँ और किसी को खबर न हो। जब बैल घर आ जाएँगे, तो कोई क्या कर लेगा? गाड़ी लदेगी, तो सारा गाँव देखेगा ही, तौल पर जो रुपए मिलेंगे, वह सबको मालूम हो जाएँगे। संभव है, मँगरू और दातादीन हमारे साथ-साथ रहें। इधर रुपए मिले, उधर उन्होंने गर्दन पकड़ी।


शाम को गिरधर ने पूछा- तुम्हारी ऊख कब तक जायगी होरी काका?


होरी ने झाँसा दिया - अभी तो कुछ ठीक नहीं है भाई, तुम कब तक ले जाओगे?


गिरधर ने भी झाँसा दिया - अभी तो मेरा भी कुछ ठीक नहीं है काका!


और लोग भी इसी तरह की उड़नघाइयाँ बताते थे, किसी को किसी पर विश्वास न था। झिंगुरीसिंह के सभी रिनियाँ थे, और सबकी यही इच्छा थी कि झिंगुरीसिंह के हाथ रुपए न पड़ने पाएँ, नहीं वह सब-का-सब हजम कर जायगा। और जब दूसरे दिन असामी फिर रुपए माँगने जायगा तो नया कागज, नया नजराना, नई तहरीर। दूसरे दिन शोभा आ कर बोला - दादा, कोई ऐसा उपाय करो कि झिंगुरीसिंह को हैजा हो जाए। ऐसा गिरे कि फिर न उठे।


होरी ने मुस्करा कर कहा - क्यों, उसके बाल-बच्चे नहीं हैं?


'उसके बाल-बच्चों को देखें कि अपने बाल-बच्चों को देखें? वह तो दो-दो मेहरियों को आराम से रखता है, यहाँ तो एक को रूखी रोटी भी मयस्सर नहीं। सारी जमा ले लेगा। एक पैसा भी घर न लाने देगा।'


'मेरी तो हालत और भी खराब है भाई, अगर रुपए हाथ से निकल गए, तो तबाह हो जाऊँगा। गोई के बिना तो काम न चलेगा।'


अभी तो दो-तीन दिन ऊख ढोते लगेंगे। ज्यों ही सारी ऊख पहुँच जाय, जमादार से कहें कि भैया कुछ ले ले, मगर ऊख झटपट तौल दे, दाम पीछे देना। इधर झिंगुरी से कह देंगे, अभी रुपए नहीं मिले।'


होरी ने विचार करके कहा - झिंगुरीसिंह हमसे-तुमसे कई गुना चतुर है सोभा! जा कर मुनीम से मिलेगा और उसी से रुपए ले लेगा। हम-तुम ताकते रह जाएँगे। जिस खन्ना बाबू का मिल है, उन्हीं खन्ना बाबू की महाजनी कोठी भी है। दोनों एक हैं।


सोभा निराश हो कर बोला - न जाने इन महाजनों से कभी गला छूटेगा कि नहीं।


होरी बोला - इस जनम में तो कोई आसा नहीं है भाई! हम राज नहीं चाहते, भोग-विलास नहीं चाहते, खाली मोटा-झोटा पहनना, और मोटा-झोटा खाना और मरजाद के साथ रहना चाहते हैं। वह भी नहीं सकोता।


सोभा ने धूर्तता के साथ कहा - मैं तो दादा, इन सबों को अबकी चकमा दूँगा। जमादार को कुछ दे-दिला कर इस बात पर राजी कर लूँगा कि रुपए के लिए हमें खूब दौड़ाएँ। झिंगुरी कहाँ तक दौड़ेंगे।

----------


## xman

होरी ने हँस कर कहा - यह सब कुछ न होगा भैया! कुसल इसी में है कि झिंगुरीसिंह के हाथ-पाँव जोड़ो। हम जाल में फँसे हुए हैं। जितना ही फड़फड़ाओगे, उतना ही और जकड़ते जाओगे।


तुम तो दादा, बूढ़ों की-सी बातें कर रहे हो। कठघरे में फँसे बैठे रहना तो कायरता है। फंदा और जकड़ जाय बला से, पर गला छुड़ाने के लिए जोर तो लगाना ही पड़ेगा। यही तो होगा झिंगुरी घर-द्वार नीलाम करा लेंगे, करा लें नीलाम! मैं तो चाहता हूँ कि हमें कोई रुपए न दे, हमें भूखों मरने दे, लातें खाने दे, एक पैसा भी उधार न दे, लेकिन पैसा वाले उधार न दें तो सूद कहाँ से पाएँ? एक हमारे ऊपर दावा करता है, तो दूसरा हमें कुछ कम सूद पर रुपए उधार दे कर अपने जाल में फँसा लेता है। मैं तो उसी दिन रुपए लेने जाऊँगा, जिस दिन झिंगुरी कहीं चला गया होगा।


होरी का मन भी विचलित हुआ - हाँ, यह ठीक है।


'ऊख तुलवा देंगे। रुपए दाँव-घात देख कर ले आएँगे।'


'बस-बस, यही चाल चलो।'


दूसरे दिन प्रात:काल गाँव के कई आदमियों ने ऊख काटनी शुरू की। होरी भी अपने खेत में गँड़ासा ले कर पहुँचा। उधर से सोभा भी उसकी मदद को आ गया। पुनिया, झुनिया, कोनिया, सोना सभी खेत में जा पहुँचीं। कोई ऊख काटता था, कोई छीलता था, कोई पूले बाँधता था। महाजनों ने जो ऊख कटते देखी, तो पेट में चूहे दौड़े। एक तरफ से दुलारी दौड़ी, दूसरी तरफ से मँगरू साह, तीसरी ओर से मातादीन और पटेश्वरी और झिंगुरी के पियादे। दुलारी हाथ-पाँव में मोटे-मोटे चाँदी के कड़े पहने, कानों में सोने का झुमका, आँखों में काजल लगाए, बूढ़े यौवन को रंगे-रंगाए आ कर बोली - पहले मेरे रुपए दे दो, तब ऊख काटने दूँगी। मैं जितना गम खाती हूँ, उतना ही तुम शेर होते हो। दो साल से एक धेला सूद नहीं दिया, पचास तो मेरे सूद के होते हैं।


होरी ने घिघिया कर कहा - भाभी, ऊख काट लेने दो, इसके रुपए मिलते हैं, तो जितना हो सकेगा, तुमको भी दूँगा। न गाँव छोड़ कर भागा जाता हूँ, न इतनी जल्दी मौत ही आई जाती है। खेत में खड़ी ऊख तो रुपए न देगी?


दुलारी ने उसके हाथ से गँड़ासा छीन कर कहा - नीयत इतनी खराब हो गई है तुम लोगों की, तभी तो बरक्कत नहीं होती।


आज पाँच साल हुए, होरी ने दुलारी से तीस रुपए लिए थे। तीन साल में उसके सौ रुपए हो गए, तब स्टांप लिखा गया। दो साल में उस पर पचास रूपया सूद चढ़ गया था।


होरी बोला - सहुआइन, नीयत तो कभी खराब नहीं की, और भगवान चाहेंगे, तो पाई-पाई चुका दूँगा। हाँ, आजकल तंग हो गया हूँ, जो चाहे कह लो।


सहुआइन को जाते देर नहीं हुई कि मँगरू साह पहुँचे। काला रंग, तोंद कमर के नीचे लटकती हुई, दो बड़े-बड़े दाँत सामने जैसे काट खाने को निकले हुए, सिर पर टोपी, गले में चादर, उम्र अभी पचास से ज्यादा नहीं, पर लाठी के सहारे चलते थे। गठिया का मरज हो गया था। खाँसी भी आती थी। लाठी टेक कर खड़े हो गए और होरी को डाँट बताई - पहले हमारे रुपए दे दो होरी, तब ऊख काटो। हमने रुपए उधार दिए थे, खैरात नहीं थे। तीन-तीन साल हो गए, न सूद न ब्याज, मगर यह न समझना कि तुम मेरे रुपए हजम कर जाओगे। मैं तुम्हारे मुर्दे से भी वसूल कर लूँगा।


सोभा मसखरा था। बोला - तब काहे को घबड़ाते हो साहजी, इनके मुर्दे ही से वसूल कर लेना। नहीं, एक-दो साल के आगे-पीछे दोनों ही सरग में पहुँचोगे। वहीं भगवान के सामने अपना हिसाब चुका लेना।


मँगरू ने सोभा को बहुत बुरा-भला कहा - जमामार, बेईमान इत्यादि। लेने की बेर तो दुम हिलाते हो, जब देने की बारी आती है, तो गुर्राते हो। घर बिकवा लूँगा, बैल-बधिए नीलाम करा लूँगा।


सोभा ने फिर छेड़ा - अच्छा, ईमान से बताओ साह, कितने रुपए दिए थे, जिसके अब तीन सौ रुपए हो गए हैं?


'जब तुम साल के साल सूद न दोगे, तो आप ही बढ़ेंगे।'


'पहले-पहल कितने रुपए दिए थे तुमने? पचास ही तो।'


'कितने दिन हुए, यह भी तो देख।'


'पाँच-छ: साल हुए होंगे?'


'दस साल हो गए पूरे, ग्यारहवाँ जा रहा है।'


'पचास रुपए के तीन सौ रुपए लेते तुम्हें जरा भी सरम नहीं आती।'


'सरम कैसी, रुपए दिए हैं कि खैरात माँगते हैं।'


होरी ने इन्हें भी चिरौरी-विनती करके विदा किया। दातादीन ने होरी के साझे में खेती की थी। बीज दे कर आधी फसल ले लेंगे। इस वक्त कुछ छेड़-छाड़ करना नीति-विरुद्ध था। झिंगुरीसिंह ने मिल के मैनेजर से पहले ही सब कुछ कह-सुन रखा था। उनके प्यादे गाड़ियों पर ऊख लदवा कर नाव पर पहुँचा रहे थे। नदी गाँव से आध मील पर थी। एक गाड़ी दिन-भर में सात-आठ चक्कर कर लेती थी। और नाव एक खेवे में पचास गाड़ियों का बोझ लाद लेती थी। इस तरह किफायत पड़ती थी। इस सुविधा का इंतजाम करके झिंगुरीसिंह ने सारे इलाके को एहसान से दबा दिया था।


तौल शुरू होते ही झिंगुरीसिंह ने मिल के फाटक पर आसन जमा लिया। हर एक की ऊख तौलाते थे, दाम का पुरजा लेते थे। खजांची से रुपए वसूल करते थे और अपना पावना काट कर असामी को देते थे। असामी कितना ही रोए, चीखे, किसी की न सुनते थे। मालिक का यही हुक्म था। उनका क्या बस!


होरी को एक सौ बीस रुपए मिले! उसमें से झिंगुरीसिंह ने अपने पूरे रुपए सूद समेत काट कर कोई पचीस रुपए होरी के हवाले किए।


होरी ने रुपए की ओर उदासीन भाव से देख कर कहा - यह ले कर मैं क्या करूँगा ठाकुर, यह भी तुम्हीं ले लो। मेरी लिए मजूरी बहुत मिलेगी।

----------


## xman

झिंगुरी ने पचीसों रुपए जमीन पर फेंक कर कहा - लो या फेंक दो, तुम्हारी खुसी। तुम्हारे कारन मालिक की घुड़कियाँ खाईं और अभी रायसाहब सिर पर सवार हैं कि डाँड़ के रुपए अदा करो। तुम्हारी गरीबी पर दया करके इतने रुपए दिए देता हूँ, नहीं एक धोला भी न देता। अगर रायसाहब ने सख्ती की तो उल्टे और घर से देने पड़ेंगे।


होरी ने धीरे से रुपए उठा लिए और बाहर निकला कि नोखेराम ने ललकारा। होरी ने जा कर पचीसों रुपए उनके हाथ पर रख दिए, और बिना कुछ कहे जल्दी से भाग गया। उसका सिर चक्कर खा रहा था।


सोभा को इतने ही रुपए मिले थे। वह बाहर निकला, तो पटेश्वरी ने घेरा।


सोभा बरस पड़ा। बोला - मेरे पास रुपए नहीं हैं, तुम्हें जो कुछ करना हो, कर लो।


पटेश्वरी ने गरम हो कर कहा - ऊख बेची है कि नहीं?


'हाँ, बेची है।'


'तुम्हारा यही वादा तो था कि ऊख बेच कर रूपया दूँगा!'


'हाँ, था तो।'


'फिर क्यों नहीं देते! और सब लोगों को दिए हैं कि नहीं?'


'हाँ, दिए हैं।'


'तो मुझे क्यों नहीं देते?'


'मेरे पास अब जो कुछ बचा है, वह बाल-बच्चों के लिए है।'


पटेश्वरी ने बिगड़ कर कहा - तुम रुपए दोगे, सोभा और हाथ जोड़ कर और आज ही। हाँ, अभी जितना चाहो, बहक लो। एक रपट में जाओगे छ: महीने को, पूरे छ: महीने को, न एक दिन बेस, न एक दिन कम। यह जो नित्य जुआ खेलते हो, वह एक रपट में निकल जायगा। मैं जमींदार या महाजन का नौकर नहीं हूँ, सरकार बहादुर का नौकर हूँ, जिसका दुनिया-भर में राज है और जो तुम्हारे महाजन और जमींदार दोनों का मालिक है।


पटेश्वरीलाल आगे बढ़ गए। सोभा और होरी कुछ दूर चुपचाप चले। मानो इस धिक्कार ने उन्हें संज्ञाहीन कर दिया हो। तब होरी ने कहा - सोभा, इसके रुपए दे दो। समझ लो, ऊख में आग लग गई थी। मैंने भी यही सोच कर, मन को समझाया है।


सोभा ने आहत कंठ से कहा - हाँ, दे दूँगा दादा! न दूँगा तो जाऊँगा कहाँ?


सामने से गिरधर ताड़ी पिए झूमता चला आ रहा था। दोनों को देख कर बोला - झिंगुरिया ने सारे का सारा ले लिया होरी काका! चबेना को भी एक पैसा न छोड़ा! हत्यारा कहीं का! रोया, गिड़गिड़ाया, पर इस पापी को दया न आई।


शोभा ने कहा - ताड़ी तो पिए हुए हो, उस पर कहते हो, एक पैसा भी न छोड़ा।


गिरधर ने पेट दिखा कर कहा - साँझ हो गई, जो पानी की बूँद भी कंठ तले गई हो, तो गो-माँस बराबर। एक इकन्नी मुँह में दबा ली थी। उसकी ताड़ी पी ली। सोचा, साल-भर पसीना गारा है, तो एक दिन ताड़ी तो पी लूँ, मगर सच कहता हूँ, नसा नहीं है। एक आने में क्या नसा होगा? हाँ, झूम रहा हूँ जिसमें लोग समझें, खूब पिए हुए है। बड़ा अच्छा हुआ काका, बेबाकी हो गई। बीस लिए, उसके एक सौ साठ भरे, कुछ हद है!


होरी घर पहुँचा, तो रूपा पानी ले कर दौड़ी, सोना चिलम भर लाई, धनिया ने चबेना और नमक ला कर रख दिया और सभी आशा-भरी आँखों से उसकी ओर ताकने लगीं। झुनिया भी चौखट पर आ खड़ी हुई थी। होरी उदास बैठा था। कैसे मुँह-हाथ धोए, कैसे चबेना खाए। ऐसा लज्जित और ग्लानित था, मानो हत्या करके आया हो।


धनिया ने पूछा - कितने की तौल हुई?


'एक सौ बीस मिले, पर सब वहीं लुट गए, धेला भी न बचा।'


धनिया सिर से पाँव तक भस्म हो उठी। मन में ऐसा उद्वेग उठा कि अपना मुँह नोंच ले। बोली - तुम जैसा घामड़ आदमी भगवान ने क्यों रचा, कहीं मिलते तो उनसे पूछती। तुम्हारे साथ सारी जिंदगी तलख हो गई, भगवान मौत भी नहीं देते कि जंजाल से जान छूटे। उठा कर सारे रुपए बहनोइयों को दे दिए। अब और कौन आमदनी है, जिससे गोई आएगी? हल में क्या मुझे जोतोगे, या आप जुतोगे? मैं कहती हूँ, तुम बूढ़े हुए, तुम्हें इतनी अक्ल भी नहीं आई कि गोई-भर के रुपए तो निकाल लेते! कोई तुम्हारे हाथ से छीन थोड़े लेता। पूस की यह ठंड और किसी की देह पर लत्ता नहीं। ले जाओ सबको नदी में डुबा दो। सिसक-सिसक कर मरने से तो एक दिन मर जाना फिर भी अच्छा है। कब तक पुआल में घुस कर रात काटेंगे और पुआल में घुस भी लें, तो पुआल खा कर रहा तो न जायगा। तुम्हारी इच्छा हो, घास ही खाओ, हमसे तो घास न खाई जायगी।


यह कहते-कहते वह मुस्करा पड़ी। इतनी देर में उसकी समझ में यह बात आने लगी थी कि महाजन जब सिर पर सवार हो जाय, और अपने हाथ में रुपए हों और महाजन जानता हो कि इसके पास रुपए हैं, तो असामी कैसे अपनी जान बचा सकता है!


होरी सिर नीचा किए अपने भाग्य को रो रहा था। धनिया का मुस्कराना उसे न दिखाई दिया। बोला - मजूरी तो मिलेगी। मजूरी करके खाएँगे। धनिया ने पूछा - कहाँ है इस गाँव में मजूरी? और कौन मुँह ले कर मजूरी करोगे? महतो नहीं कहलाते!


होरी ने चिलम के कई कश लगा कर कहा - मजूरी करना कोई पाप नहीं। मजूर बन जाय, तो किसान हो जाता है। किसान बिगड़ जाय तो मजूर हो जाता है। मजूरी करना भाग्य में न होता हो यह सब विपत क्यों आती? क्यों गाय मरती? क्यों लड़का नालायक निकल जाता?


धनिया ने बहू और बेटियों की ओर देख कर कहा - तुम सब-की-सब क्यों घेरे खड़ी हो, जा कर अपना-अपना काम देखो। वह और हैं जो हाट-बाजार से आते हैं, तो बाल-बच्चों के लिए दो-चार पैसे की कोई चीज लिए आते हैं। यहाँ तो यह लोभ लग रहा होगा कि रुपए तुड़ाएँ कैसे? एक कम न हो जायगा इसी से इनकी कमाई में बरक्कत नहीं होती। जो खरच करते हैं, उन्हें मिलता है। जो न खा सकें, उन्हें रुपए मिलें ही क्यों? जमीन में गाड़ने के लिए?


होरी ने खिलखिला कर कहा - कहाँ है वह गाड़ी हुई थाती?


जहाँ रखी है, वहीं होगी। रोना तो यही है कि यह जानते हुए भी पैसे के लिए मरते हो! चार पैसे की कोई चीज ला कर बच्चों के हाथ पर रख देते तो पानी में न पड़ जाते। झिंगुरी से तुम कह देते कि एक रूपया मुझे दे दो, नहीं मैं तुम्हें एक पैसा न दूँगा, जा कर अदालत में लेना, तो वह जरूर दे देता।'


होरी लज्जित हो गया। अगर वह झल्ला कर पचीसों रुपए नोखेराम को न दे देता, तो नोखे क्या कर लेते? बहुत होता बकाया पर दो-चार आना सूद ले लेते, मगर अब तो चूक हो गई।


झुनिया ने भीतर जा कर सोना से कहा - मुझे तो दादा पर बड़ी दया आती है। बेचारे दिन-भर के थके-माँदे घर आए, तो अम्माँ कोसने लगीं। महाजन गला दबाए था, तो क्या करते बेचारे!


'तो बैल कहाँ से आयँगे?'


'महाजन अपने रुपए चाहता है। उसे तुम्हारे घर के दुखड़ों से क्या मतलब?'


अम्माँ वहाँ होतीं, तो महाजन को मजा चखा देतीं। अभागा रो कर रह जाता।'


झुनिया ने दिल्लगी की तो यहाँ रुपए की कौन कमी है - तुम महाजन से जरा हँस कर बोल दो, देखो सारे रुपए छोड़ देता है कि नहीं। सच कहती हूँ, दादा का सारा दुख-दलिदर दूर हो जाए।


सोना ने दोनों हाथों से उसका मुँह दबा कर कहा - बस, चुप ही रहना, नहीं कहे देती हूँ। अभी जा कर अम्माँ से मातादीन की सारी कलई खोल दूँ तो रोने लगो।


झुनिया ने पूछा - क्या कह दोगी अम्माँ से? कहने को कोई बात भी हो। जब वह किसी बहाने से घर में आ जाते हैं, तो क्या कह दूँ कि निकल जाओ, फिर मुझसे कुछ ले तो नहीं जाते? कुछ अपना ही दे जाते हैं। सिवाय मीठी-मीठी बातों के वह झुनिया से कुछ नहीं पा सकते! और अपनी मीठी बातों को महँगे दामों पर बेचना भी मुझे आता है। मैं ऐसी अनाड़ी नहीं हूँ कि किसी के झाँसे में आ जाऊँ। हाँ, जब जान जाऊँगी कि तुम्हारे भैया ने वहाँ किसी को रख लिया है, तब की नहीं चलाती। तब मेरे ऊपर किसी का कोई बंधन न रहेगा। अभी तो मुझे विस्वास है कि वह मेरे हैं और मेरे कारन उन्हें गली-गली ठोकर खाना पड़ रहा है। हँसने-बोलने की बात न्यारी है, पर मैं उनसे विस्वासघात न करूँगी। जो एक से दो का हुआ, वह किसी का नहीं रहता।


सोभा ने आ कर होरी को पुकारा और पटेश्वरी के रुपए उसके हाथ में रख कर बोला - भैया, तुम जा कर ये रुपए लाला को दे दो, मुझे उस घड़ी न जाने क्या हो गया था।


होरी रुपए ले कर उठा ही था कि शंख की ध्वनि कानों में आई। गाँव के उस सिरे पर ध्यानसिंह नाम के एक ठाकुर रहते थे। पल्टन में नौकर थे और कई दिन हुए, दस साल के बाद रजा ले कर आए थे। बगदाद, अदन, सिंगापुर, बर्मा - चारों तरफ घूम चुके थे। अब ब्याह करने की धुन में थे। इसीलिए पूजा-पाठ करके ब्राह्मणों को प्रसन्न रखना चाहते थे।


होरी ने कहा - जान पड़ता है, सातों अध्याय पूरे हो गए। आरती हो रही है।


सोभा बोला - हाँ, जान तो पड़ता है, चलो आरती ले लें।


होरी ने चिंतित भाव से कहा - तुम जाओ, मैं थोड़ी देर में आता हूँ।


ध्यानसिंह जिस दिन आए थे, सबके घर सेर-सेर भर मिठाई बैना भेजी थी। होरी से जब कभी रास्ते में मिल जाते, कुशल पूछते। उनकी कथा में जा कर आरती में कुछ न देना अपमान की बात थी।


आरती का थाल उन्हीं के हाथ में होगा। उनके सामने होरी कैसे खाली हाथ आरती ले लेगा। इससे तो कहीं अच्छा है वह कथा में जाय ही नहीं। इतने आदमियों में उन्हें क्या याद आएगी कि होरी नहीं आया। कोई रजिस्टर लिए तो बैठा नहीं है कि कौन आया, कौन नहीं आया। वह जा कर खाट पर लेट रहा।


मगर उसका हृदय मसोस-मसोस कर रह जाता था। उसके पास एक पैसा भी नहीं है! तांबे का एक पैसा। आरती के पुण्य और माहात्म्य का उसे बिलकुल ध्यान था। बात थी केवल व्यवहार की। ठाकुरजी की आरती तो वह केवल श्रद्धा की भेंट दे कर ले सकता था, लेकिन मर्यादा कैसे तोड़े, सबकी आँखों में हेठा कैसे बने!


सहसा वह उठ बैठा। क्यों मर्यादा की गुलामी करे? मर्यादा के पीछे आरती का पुण्य क्यों छोड़े? लोग हँसेंगे, हँस लें। उसे परवा नहीं है। भगवान उसे कुकर्म से बचाए रखें, और वह कुछ नहीं चाहता।


वह ठाकुर के घर की ओर चल पड़ा।

----------


## xman

खन्ना और गोविंदी में नहीं पटती। क्यों नहीं पटती, यह बताना कठिन है। ज्योतिष के हिसाब से उनके ग्रहों में कोई विरोध है, हालाँकि विवाह के समय ग्रह और नक्षत्र खूब मिला लिए गए थे। कामशास्त्र के हिसाब से इस अनबन का और कोई रहस्य हो सकता है, और मनोविज्ञान वाले कुछ और ही कारण खोज सकते हैं। हम तो इतना ही जानते हैं कि उनमें नहीं पटती। खन्ना धनवान हैं, रसिक हैं, मिलनसार हैं, रूपवान हैं, अच्छे खासे-पढ़े-लिखे हैं और नगर के विशिष्ट पुरुषों में हैं। गोविंदी अप्सरा न हो, पर रूपवती अवश्य है। गेहुंआ रंग, लज्जाशील आँखें, जो एक बार सामने उठ कर फिर झुक जाती हैं, कपोलों पर लाली न हो, पर चिकनापन है। गात कोमल, अंगविन्यास सुडौल, गोल बाँहे, मुख पर एक प्रकार की अरुचि, जिसमें कुछ गर्व की झलक भी है, मानो संसार के व्यवहार और व्यापार को हेय समझती है। खन्ना के पास विलास के ऊपरी साधनों की कमी नहीं, अव्वल दरजे का बँगला है, अव्वल दरजे का फर्नीचर, अव्वल दरजे की कार और अपार धन! पर गोविंदी की दृष्टि में जैसे इन चीजों का कोई मूल्य नहीं। इस खारे सागर में वह प्यासी पड़ी रहती है। बच्चों का लालन-पालन और गृहस्थी के छोटे-मोटे काम ही उसके लिए सब कुछ हैं। वह इनमें इतनी व्यस्त रहती है कि भोग की ओर उसका ध्यान ही नहीं जाता। आकर्षण क्या वस्तु है और कैसे उत्पन्न हो सकता है, इसकी ओर उसने कभी विचार नहीं किया। वह पुरुष का खिलौना नहीं है, न उसके भोग की वस्तु, फिर क्यों आकर्षक बनने की चेष्टा करे? अगर पुरुष उसका असली सौंदर्य देखने के लिए आँखें नहीं रखता, कामिनियों के पीछे मारा-मारा फिरता है, तो वह उसका दुर्भाग्य है। वह उसी प्रेम और निष्ठा से पति की सेवा किए जाती है, जैसे द्वेष और मोह-जैसी भावनाओं को उसने जीत लिया है। और यह अपार संपत्ति तो जैसे उसकी आत्मा को कुचलती रहती है, दबाती रहती है। इन आडंबरों और पाखंडों से मुक्त होने के लिए उसका मन सदैव ललचाया करता है। अपनी सरल और स्वाभाविक जीवन में वह कितनी सुखी रह सकती थी, इसका वह नित्य स्वप्न देखती रहती है। तब क्यों मालती उसके मार्ग में आ कर बाधक हो जाती। क्यों वेश्याओं के मुजरे होते, क्यों यह संदेह और बनावट और अशांति उसके जीवन-पथ में काँटा बनती! बहुत पहले जब वह बालिका-विद्यालय में पढ़ती थी, उसे कविता का रोग लग गया था, जहाँ दु:ख और वेदना ही जीवन का तत्व है, संपत्ति और विलास तो केवल इसलिए है कि उसकी होली जलाई जाय, जो मनुष्य को असत्य और अशांति की ओर ले जाता है। वह अब भी कभी-कभी कविता रचती थी, लेकिन सुनाए किसे? उसकी कविता केवल मन की तरंग या भावना की उड़ान न थी, उसके एक-एक शब्द में उसके जीवन की व्यथा और उसके आँसुओं की ठंडी जलन भरी होती थी! किसी ऐसे प्रदेश में जा बसने की लालसा, जहाँ वह पाखंडों और वासनाओं से दूर अपने शांत कुटिया में सरल आनंद का उपभोग करे। खन्ना उसकी कविताएँ देखते, तो उनका मजाक उड़ाते और कभी-कभी फाड़ कर फेंक देते। और संपत्ति की यह दीवार दिन-दिन ऊँची होती जाती थी और दंपति को एक दूसरे से दूर और पृथक करती जाती थी। खन्ना अपने ग्राहकों के साथ जितना ही मीठा और नम्र था, घर में उतना ही कटु और उद्दंड। अक्सर क्रोध में गोविंदी को अपशब्द कह बैठता। शिष्टता उसके लिए दुनिया को ठगने का एक साधन थी, मन का संस्कार नहीं। ऐसे अवसरों पर गोविंदी अपने एकांत कमरे में जा बैठती और रात की रात रोया करती और खन्ना दीवानखाने में मुजरे सुनता या क्लब में जा कर शराबें उड़ाता। लेकिन यह सब कुछ होने पर भी खन्ना उसके सर्वस्व थे। वह दलित और अपमानित हो कर भी खन्ना की लौंडी थी। उनसे लड़ेगी, जलेगी, रोएगी, पर रहेगी उन्हीं की। उनसे पृथक जीवन की वह कोई कल्पना ही न कर सकती थी।


आज मिस्टर खन्ना किसी बुरे आदमी का मुँह देख कर उठे थे। सवेरे ही पत्र खोला, तो उनके कई स्टाकों का दर गिर गया था, जिसमें उन्हें कई हजार की हानि होती थी। शक्कर मिल के मजदूरों ने हड़ताल कर दी थी और दंगा-फसाद करने पर आमादा थे। नफे की आशा से चाँदी खरीदी थी, मगर उसका दर आज और भी ज्यादा गिर गया था। रायसाहब से जो सौदा हो रहा था और जिसमें उन्हें खासे नफे की आशा थी, वह कुछ दिनों के लिए टलता हुआ जान पड़ता था। फिर रात को बहुत पी जाने के कारण इस वक्त सिर भारी था और देह टूट रही थी। उधर शोफर ने कार के इंजन में कुछ खराबी पैदा हो जाने की बात कही थी और लाहौर में उनके बैंक पर एक दीवानी मुकदमा दायर हो जाने का समाचार भी मिला था। बैठे मन में झुँझला रहे थे कि उसी वक्त गोविंदी ने आ कर कहा - भीष्म का ज्वर आज भी नहीं उतरा, किसी डाक्टर को बुला दो।


भीष्म उनका सबसे छोटा पुत्र था, और जन्म से ही दुर्बल होने के कारण उसे रोज एक-न-एक शिकायत बनी रहती थी। आज खाँसी है, तो कल बुखार, कभी पसली चल रही है, कभी हरे-पीले दस्त आ रहे हैं। दस महीने का हो गया था, पर लगता था, पाँच-छ: महीने का। खन्ना की धारणा हो गई थी कि यह लड़का बचेगा नहीं, इसलिए उसकी ओर से उदासीन रहते थे, पर गोविंदी इसी कारण उसे और सब बच्चों से ज्यादा चाहती थी।


खन्ना ने पिता के स्नेह का भाव दिखाते हुए कहा - बच्चों को दवाओं का आदी बना देना ठीक नहीं, और तुम्हें दवा पिलाने का मरज है। जरा कुछ हुआ और डाक्टर बुलाओ। एक रोज देखो, आज तीसरा ही दिन तो है। शायद आज आप-ही-आप उतर जाए।


गोविंदी ने आग्रह किया - तीन दिन से नहीं उतरा। घरेलू दवाएँ करके हार गई।


खन्ना ने पूछा - अच्छी बात है, बुला देता हूँ, किसे बुलाऊँ?


'बुला लो डाक्टर नाग को।'


'अच्छी बात है, उन्हीं को बुलाती हूँ, मगर यह समझ लो नाम हो जाने से ही कोई अच्छा डाक्टर नहीं हो जाता। नाग फीस चाहे जितनी चाहे ले लें, उनकी दवा से किसी को अच्छा होते नहीं देखा। वह तो मरीजों को स्वर्ग भेजने के लिए मशहूर हैं।'


'तो जिसे चाहो बुला लो, मैंने तो नाग को इसलिए कहा था कि वह कई बार आ चुके हैं।'


'मिस मालती को क्यों न बुला लूँ? फीस भी कम और बच्चों का हाल लेडी डाक्टर जैसा समझेगी, कोई मर्द डाक्टर नहीं समझ सकता।'


गोविंदी ने जल कर कहा - मैं मिस मालती को डाक्टर नहीं समझती।


खन्ना ने भी तेज आँखों से देख कर कहा - तो वह इंग्लैंड घास खोदने गई थी, और हजारों आदमियों को आज जीवनदान दे रही है, यह सब कुछ नहीं है?


'होगा, मुझे उन पर भरोसा नहीं है। वह मरदों के दिल का इलाज कर लें। और किसी की दवा उनके पास नहीं है।'

----------


## xman

बस ठन गई। खन्ना गरजने लगे। गोविंदी बरसने लगी। उनके बीच में मालती का नाम आ जाना मानो लड़ाई का अल्टिमेटम था।


खन्ना ने सारे कागजों को जमीन पर फेंक कर कहा - तुम्हारे साथ जिंदगी तलख हो गई।


गोविंदी ने नुकीले स्वर में कहा - तो मालती से ब्याह कर लो न! अभी क्या बिगड़ा है, अगर वहाँ दाल गले।


'तुम मुझे क्या समझती हो?'


'यही कि मालती तुम-जैसों को अपना गुलाम बना कर रखना चाहती है, पति बना कर नहीं।'


'तुम्हारी निगाह में मैं इतना जलील हूँ?'


और उन्होंने इसके विरुद्ध प्रमाण देना शुरू किया। मालती जितना उनका आदर करती है, उतना शायद ही किसी का करती हो। रायसाहब और राजा साहब को मुँह तक नहीं लगाती, लेकिन उनसे एक दिन भी मुलाकात न हो, तो शिकायत करती है?


गोविंदी ने इन प्रमाणों को एक फूँक में उड़ा दिया - इसीलिए कि वह तुम्हें सबसे बड़ा आँखों का अंधा समझती है, दूसरों को इतनी आसानी से बेवकूफ नहीं बना सकती।


खन्ना ने डींग मारी - वह चाहें तो आज मालती से विवाह कर सकते हैं। आज, अभी?


मगर गोविंदी को बिलकुल विश्वास नहीं - तुम सात जन्म नाक रगड़ो, तो भी वह तुमसे विवाह न करेगी। तुम उसके टट्टू हो, तुम्हें घास खिलाएगी, कभी-कभी तुम्हारा मुँह सहलाएगी, तुम्हारे पुट्ठों पर हाथ फेरेगी, लेकिन इसीलिए कि तुम्हारे ऊपर सवारी गाँठे। तुम्हारे जैसे एक हजार बुद्धू उसकी जेब में हैं।


गोविंदी आज बहुत बढ़ी जाती थी। मालूम होता है, आज वह उनसे लड़ने पर तैयार हो कर आई है। डाक्टर के बुलाने का तो केवल बहाना था। खन्ना अपने योग्यता और दक्षता और पुरुषत्व पर इतना बड़ा आक्षेप कैसे सह सकते थे!


'तुम्हारे खयाल में मैं बुद्धू और मूर्ख हूँ, तो ये हजारों क्यों मेरे द्वार पर नाक रगड़ते हैं? कौन राजा या ताल्लुकेदार है, जो मुझे दंडवत नहीं करता? सैकड़ों को उल्लू बना कर छोड़ दिया।'


'यही तो मालती की विशेषता है कि जो औरों को सीधे उस्तरे से मूँड़ता है, उसे वह उल्टे छुरे से मूँड़ती है।'


'तुम मालती की चाहे जितनी बुराई करो, तुम उसकी पाँव की धूल भी नहीं हो।'


'मेरी दृष्टि में वह वेश्याओं से भी गई-बीती है, क्योंकि वह परदे की आड़ से शिकार खेलती है।'


दोनों ने अपने-अपने अग्निबाण छोड़ दिए। खन्ना ने गोविंदी को चाहे कोई दूसरी कठोर से कठोर बात कही होती, उसे इतनी बुरी न लगती, पर मालती से उसकी यह घृणित तुलना उसकी सहिष्णुता के लिए भी असह्य थी। गोविंदी ने भी खन्ना को चाहे जो कुछ कहा होता, वह इतने गर्म न होते, लेकिन मालती का यह अपमान वह नहीं सह सकते। दोनों एक-दूसरे के कोमल स्थलों से परिचित थे। दोनों के निशाने ठीक बैठे और दोनों तिलमिला उठे। खन्ना की आँखें लाल हो गईं। गोविंदी का मुँह लाल हो गया। खन्ना आवेश में उठे और उसके दोनों कान पकड़ कर जोर से ऐंठे और तीन तमाचे लगा दिए। गोविंदी रोती हुई अंदर चली गई।


जरा देर में डाक्टर नाग आए और सिविल सर्जन मि. टाड आए और भिषगाचार्य नीलकंठ शास्त्री आए, पर गोविंदी बच्चे को लिए अपने कमरे में बैठी रही। किसने क्या कहा, क्या तशखीस की, उसे कुछ मालूम नहीं। जिस विपत्ति की कल्पना वह कर रही थी, वह आज उसके सिर पर आ गई। खन्ना ने आज जैसे उससे नाता तोड़ लिया, जैसे उसे घर से खदेड़ कर द्वार बंद कर लिया। जो रूप का बाजार लगा कर बैठती है, जिसकी परछाईं भी वह अपने ऊपर पड़ने नहीं देना चाहती वह… उस पर परोक्ष रूप से शासन करे? यह न होगा। खन्ना उसके पति हैं, उन्हें उसको समझाने-बुझाने का अधिकार है, उनकी मार को भी वह शिरोधार्य कर सकती है; पर मालती का शासन? असंभव! मगर बच्चे का ज्वर जब तक शांत न हो जाय, वह हिल नहीं सकती। आत्माभिमान को भी कर्तव्य के सामने सिर झुकाना पड़ेगा।


दूसरे दिन बच्चे का ज्वर उतर गया था। गोविंदी ने एक ताँगा मँगवाया और घर से निकली। जहाँ उसका इतना अनादर है, वहाँ अब वह नहीं रह सकती। आघात इतना कठोर था कि बच्चों का मोह भी टूट गया था। उनके प्रति उसका जो धर्म था, उसे वह पूरा कर चुकी है। शेष जो कुछ है, वह खन्ना का धर्म है। हाँ, गोद के बालक को वह किसी तरह नहीं छोड़ सकती। वह उसकी जान के साथ है। और इस घर से वह केवल अपने प्राण ले कर निकलेगी। और कोई चीज उसकी नहीं है। इन्हें यह दावा है कि वह उसका पालन करते हैं। गोविंदी दिखा देगी कि वह उनके आश्रय से निकल कर भी जिंदा रह सकती है। तीनों बच्चे उस समय खेलने गए थे। गोविंदी का मन हुआ, एक बार उन्हें प्यार कर ले, मगर वह कहीं भागी तो नहीं जाती। बच्चों को उससे प्रेम होगा, तो उसके पास आएँगे, उसके घर में खेलेंगे। वह जब जरूरत समझेगी, खुद बच्चों को देख जाया करेगी। केवल खन्ना का आश्रय नहीं लेना चाहती।


साँझ हो गई थी। पार्क में खूब रौनक थी। लोग हरी घास पर लेटे हवा का आनंद लूट रहे थे। गोविंदी हजरतगंज होती हुई चिड़ियाघर की तरफ मुड़ी ही थी कि कार पर मालती और खन्ना सामने से आते हुए दिखाई दिए। उसे मालूम हुआ, खन्ना ने उसकी तरफ इशारा करके कुछ कहा - और मालती मुस्कराई। नहीं, शायद यह उसका भ्रम हो। खन्ना मालती से उसकी निंदा न करेंगे, मगर कितनी बेशर्म है। सुना है, इसकी अच्छी प्रैक्टिस है, घर की भी संपन्न है, फिर भी यों अपने को बेचती फिरती है। न जाने क्यों ब्याह नहीं कर लेती, लेकिन उससे ब्याह करेगा ही कौन? नहीं, यह बात नहीं। पुरुषों में ऐसे बहुत से गधे हैं, जो उसे पा कर अपने को धन्य मानेंगे। लेकिन मालती खुद तो किसी को पसंद करे? और ब्याह में कौन-सा सुख रखा हुआ है? बहुत अच्छा करती है, जो ब्याह नहीं करती। अभी सब उसके गुलाम हैं। तब वह एक की लौंड़ी हो कर रह जायगी। बहुत अच्छा कर रही है। अभी तो यह महाशय भी उसके तलवे चाटते हैं, कहीं इनसे ब्याह कर ले, तो उस पर शासन करने लगें, मगर इनसे वह क्यों ब्याह करेगी? और समाज में दो-चार ऐसी स्त्रियाँ बनी रहें, तो अच्छा, पुरुषों के कान तो गर्म करती रहें।


आज गोविंदी के मन में मालती के प्रति बड़ी सहानुभूति उत्पन्न हुई। वह मालती पर आक्षेप करके उसके साथ अन्याय कर रही है। क्या मेरी दशा को देख कर उसकी आँखें न खुलती होंगी? विवाहित जीवन की दुर्दशा आँखों देख कर अगर वह इस जाल में नहीं फँसती, तो क्या बुरा करती है!


चिड़ियाघर में चारों तरफ सन्नाटा छाया हुआ था। गोविंदी ने ताँगा रोक दिया और बच्चे को लिए हरी दूब की तरफ चली, मगर दो ही तीन कदम चली थी कि चप्पल पानी में डूब गए। अभी थोड़ी देर पहले लॉन सींचा गया था और घास के नीचे पानी बह रहा था। उस उतावली में उसने पीछे न फिर कर एक कदम और आगे रखा तो पाँव कीचड़ में सन गए। उसने पाँव की ओर देखा। अब यहाँ पाँव धोने के लिए पानी कहाँ से मिलेगा? उसकी सारी मनोव्यथा लुप्त हो गई। पाँव धो कर साफ करने की नई चिंता हुई। उसकी विचारधारा रूक गई। जब तक पाँव साफ न हो जायँ, वह कुछ नहीं सोच सकती।


सहसा उसे एक लंबा पाइप घास में छिपा नजर आया, जिसमें से पानी बह रहा था। उसने जा कर पाँव धोए, चप्पल धोए, हाथ-मुँह धोया, थोड़ा-सा पानी चुल्लू में ले कर पिया और पाइप के उस पार सूखी जमीन पर जा बैठी। उदासी में मौत की याद तुरंत आती है। कहीं वह यहीं बैठे-बैठे मर जाय, तो क्या हो? ताँगे वाला तुरंत जा कर खन्ना को खबर देगा। खन्ना सुनते ही खिल उठेंगे, लेकिन दुनिया को दिखाने के लिए आँखों पर रूमाल रख लेंगे। बच्चों के लिए खिलौने और तमाशे माँ से प्यारे हैं। यह है उसका जीवन, जिसके लिए कोई चार बूँद आँसू बहाने वाला भी नहीं। तब उसे वह दिन याद आया, जब उसकी सास जीती थी और खन्ना उड़ंकू न हुए थे। तब उसे सास का बात-बात पर बिगड़ना बुरा लगता था, आज उसे सास के उस क्रोध में स्नेह का रस घुला हुआ जान पड़ रहा था। तब वह सास से रूठ जाती थी और सास उसे दुलार कर मनाती थी। आज वह महीनों रूठी पड़ी रहे, किसे परवा है? एकाएक उसका मन उड़ कर माता के चरणों में जा पहुँचा। हाय! आज अम्माँ होती, तो क्यों उसकी यह दुर्दशा होती! उसके पास और कुछ न था, स्नेह-भरी गोद तो थी, प्रेम-भरा अंचल तो था, जिसमें मुँह डाल कर वह रो लेती। लेकिन नहीं, वह रोएगी नहीं, उस देवी को स्वर्ग में दु:खी न बनाएगी। मेरे लिए वह जो कुछ ज्यादा से ज्यादा कर सकती थी, वह कर गई! मेरे कमोऊ की साथिन होना तो उनके वश की बात न थी। और वह क्यों रोए? वह अब किसी के अधीन नहीं है। वह अपने गुजर-भर को कमा सकती है। वह कल ही गांधी-आश्रम से चीजें ले कर बेचना शुरू कर देगी। शर्म किस बात की? यही तो होगा, लोग उँगली दिखा कर कहेंगे - वह जा रही है खन्ना की बीबी। लेकिन इस शहर में रहूँ ही क्यों? किसी दूसरे शहर में क्यों न चली जाऊँ, जहाँ मुझे कोई जानता ही न हो। दस-बीस रुपए कमा लेना ऐसा क्या मुश्किल है। अपने पसीने की कमाई तो खाऊँगी, फिर तो कोई मुझ पर रोब न जमाएगा। यह महाशय इसीलिए तो इतना मिजाज करते हैं कि वह मेरा पालन करते हैं। मैं अब खुद अपना पालन करूँगी।


सहसा उसने मेहता को अपनी तरफ आते देखा। उसे उलझन हुई। इस वक्त वह संपूर्ण एकांत चाहती थी। किसी से बोलने की इच्छा न थी, मगर यहाँ भी एक महाशय आ ही गए। उस पर बच्चा रोने लगा।


मेहता ने समीप आ कर विस्मय से पूछा - आप इस वक्त यहाँ कैसे आ गईं?


गोविंदी ने बालक को चुप कराते हुए कहा - उसी तरह जैसे आप आ गए?


मेहता ने मुस्करा कर कहा - मेरी बात न चलाइए। धोबी का कुत्ता, न घर का न घाट का। लाइए, मैं बच्चे को चुप करा दूँ।


'आपने यह कला कब सीखी?'


'अभ्यास करना चाहता हूँ। इसकी परीक्षा जो होगी।'


'अच्छा! परीक्षा के दिन करीब आ गए?'


'यह तो मेरी तैयारी पर है। जब तैयार हो जाऊँगा, बैठ जाऊँगा। छोटी-छोटी उपाधियों के लिए हम पढ़-पढ़ कर आँखें फोड़ लिया करते हैं। यह तो जीवन-व्यापार की परीक्षा है।'


'अच्छी बात है, मैं भी देखूँगी, आप किस ग्रेड में पास होते हैं।'


यह कहते हुए उसने बच्चे को उनकी गोद में दे दिया। उन्होंने बच्चे को कई बार उछाला, तो वह चुप हो गया। बालकों की तरह डींग मार कर बोले - देखा आपने, कैसा मंतर के जोर से चुप कर दिया। अब मैं भी कहीं से एक बच्चा लाऊँगा।


गोविंदी ने विनोद किया - बच्चा ही लाइएगा, या उसकी माँ भी।


मेहता ने विनोद-भरी निराशा से सिर हिला कर कहा - ऐसी औरत तो कहीं मिलती ही नहीं।


'क्यों, मिस मालती नहीं हैं? सुंदरी, शिक्षिता, गुणवती, मनोहारिणी, और आप क्या चाहते हैं?'


'मिस मालती में वह एक बात नहीं है, जो मैं अपनी स्त्री में देखना चाहता हूँ।'

----------


## xman

गोविंदी ने इस कुत्सा का आनंद लेते हुए कहा - उसमें क्या बुराई है, सुनूँ। भौंरे तो हमेशा घेरे रहते हैं। मैंने सुना है, आजकल पुरुषों को ऐसी ही औरतें पसंद आती हैं।


मेहता ने बच्चे के हाथों से अपने मूँछों की रक्षा करते हुए कहा - मेरी स्त्री कुछ और ही ढंग की होगी। वह ऐसी होगी, जिसकी मैं पूजा कर सकूँगा।


गोविंदी अपने हँसी न रोक सकी - तो आप स्त्री नहीं, कोई प्रतिमा चाहते हैं। स्त्री तो ऐसी शायद ही कहीं मिले।


'जी नहीं, ऐसी एक देवी इसी शहर में है।'


'सच! मैं भी उसके दर्शन करती, और उसी तरह बनने की चेष्टा करती।'


'आप उसे खूब जानती हैं। यह एक लखपती की पत्नी है, पर विलास को तुच्छ समझती है, जो उपेक्षा और अनादर सह कर भी अपने कर्तव्य से विचलित नहीं होती, जो मातृत्व की वेदी पर अपने को बलिदान करती है, जिसके लिए त्याग ही सबसे बड़ा अधिकार है, और जो इस योग्य है कि उसकी प्रतिमा बना कर पूजी जाए।'


गोविंदी के हृदय में आनंद का कंपन हुआ। समझ कर भी न समझने का अभिनय करते हुए बोली - ऐसी स्त्री की आप तारीफ करते हैं। मेरी समझ में तो वह दया के योग्य है।


मेहता ने आश्चर्य से कहा - दया के योग्य! आप उसका अपमान करती हैं। वह आदर्श नारी है और जो आदर्श नारी हो सकती है, वही आदर्श पत्नी भी हो सकती है।


'लेकिन वह आदर्श इस युग के लिए नहीं है।'


'वह आदर्श सनातन है और अमर है। मनुष्य उसे विकृत करके अपना सर्वनाश कर रहा है।


गोविंदी का अंत:करण खिला जा रहा था। ऐसी फुरेरियाँ वहाँ कभी न उठीं थीं। जितने आदमियों से उसका परिचय था, उनमें मेहता का स्थान सबसे ऊँचा था। उनके मुख से यह प्रोत्साहन पा कर वह मतवाली हुई जा रही थी।


उसी नशे में बोली - तो चलिए, मुझे उनके दर्शन करा दीजिए।


मेहता ने बालक के कपोलों में मुँह छिपा कर कहा - वह तो यहीं बैठी हुई हैं।


'कहाँ, मैं तो नहीं देख रही हूँ।'


'मैं उसी देवी से बोल रहा हूँ।'


गोविंदी ने जोर से कहकहा मारा - आपने आज मुझे बनाने की ठान ली, क्यों?


मेहता ने श्रद्धानत हो कर कहा - देवी जी, आप मेरे साथ अन्याय कर रही हैं, और मुझसे ज्यादा अपने साथ। संसार में ऐसे बहुत कम प्राणी हैं, जिनके प्रति मेरे मन में श्रद्धा हो। उन्हीं में एक आप हैं। आपका धैर्य और त्याग और शील और प्रेम अनुपम है। मैं अपने जीवन में सबसे बड़े सुख की जो कल्पना कर सकता हूँ, वह आप जैसी किसी देवी के चरणों की सेवा है। जिस नारीत्व को मैं आदर्श मानता हूँ, आप उसकी सजीव प्रतिमा हैं।


गोविंदी की आँखों से आनंद के आँसू निकल पड़े। इस श्रद्धा-कवच को धारण करके वह किस विपत्ति का सामना न करेगी? उसके रोम-रोम में जैसे मृदु-संगीत की ध्वनि निकल पड़ी। उसने अपने रमणीत्व का उल्लास मन में दबा कर कहा - आप दार्शनिक क्यों हुए मेहता जी - आपको तो कवि होना चाहिए था।


मेहता सरलता से हँस कर बोले - क्या आप समझती हैं, बिना दार्शनिक हुए ही कोई कवि हो सकता है? दर्शन तो केवल बीच की मंजिल है।


'तो अभी आप कवित्व के रास्ते में हैं, लेकिन आप यह भी जानते हैं, कवि को संसार में कभी सुख नहीं मिलता?'


'जिसे संसार दु:ख कहता है, वही कवि के लिए सुख है। धन और ऐश्वर्य, रूप और बल, विद्या और बुद्धि, ये विभूतियाँ संसार को चाहे कितना ही मोहित कर लें, कवि के लिए यहाँ जरा भी आकर्षण नहीं है, उसके मोद और आकर्षण की वस्तु तो बुझी हुई आशाएँ और मिटी हुई स्मृतियाँ और टूटे हुए हृदय के आँसू हैं। जिस दिन इन विभूतियों में उसका प्रेम न रहेगा, उस दिन वह कवि न रहेगा। दर्शन जीवन के इन रहस्यों से केवल विनोद करता है, कवि उनमें लय हो जाता है। मैंने आपकी दो-चार कविताएँ पढ़ी हैं और उनमें जितनी पुलक, जितना कंपन, जितनी मधुर व्यथा, जितना रुलाने वाला उन्माद पाया है, वह मैं ही जानता हूँ। प्रकृति ने हमारे साथ कितना बड़ा अन्याय किया है कि आप-जैसी कोई दूसरी देवी नहीं बनाई।


गोविंदी ने हसरत भरे स्वर में कहा - नहीं मेहता जी, यह आपका भ्रम है। ऐसी नारियाँ यहाँ आपको गली-गली में मिलेंगी और मैं तो उन सबसे गई-बीती हूँ। जो स्त्री अपने पुरुष को प्रसन्न न रख सके, अपने को उसके मन की न बना सके, वह भी कोई स्त्री है? मैं तो कभी-कभी सोचती हूँ कि मालती से यह कला सीखूँ। जहाँ मैं असफल हूँ, वहाँ वह सफल है। मैं अपनों को भी अपना नहीं बना सकती, वह दूसरों को भी अपना बना लेती है। क्या यह उसके लिए श्रेय की बात नहीं?


मेहता ने मुँह बना कर कहा - शराब अगर लोगों को पागल कर देती है, तो इसीलिए उसे क्या पानी से अच्छा समझा जाय, जो प्यास बुझाता है, जिलाता है, और शांत करता है?

----------


## xman

गोविंदी ने विनोद की शरण ले कर कहा - कुछ भी हो, मैं तो यह देखती हूँ कि पानी मारा-मारा फिरता है और शराब के लिए घर-द्वार बिक जाते हैं, और शराब जितनी ही तेज और नशीली हो, उतनी ही अच्छी। मैं तो सुनती हूँ, आप भी शराब के उपासक हैं?


गोविंदी निराशा की उस दशा में पहुँच गई थी, जब आदमी को सत्य और धर्म में भी संदेह होने लगता है, लेकिन मेहता का ध्यान उधर न गया। उनका ध्यान तो वाक्य के अंतिम भाग पर ही चिमट कर रह गया। अपने मद-सेवन पर उन्हें जितनी लज्जा और क्षोभ आज हुआ, उतना बड़े-बड़े उपदेश सुन कर भी न हुआ था। तर्कों का उनके पास जवाब था और मुँह-तोड़, लेकिन इस मीठी चुटकी का उन्हें कोई जवाब न सूझा। वह पछताए कि कहाँ उन्हें शराब की युक्ति सूझी। उन्होंने खुद मालती की शराब से उपमा दी थी। उनका वार अपने ही सिर पर पड़ा।


लज्जित हो कर बोले - हाँ देवी जी, मैं स्वीकार करता हूँ कि मुझमें यह आसक्ति है। मैं अपने लिए उसकी जरूरत बतला कर और उसके विचारोतेजक गुणों के प्रमाण दे कर गुनाह का उज्र न करूँगा, जो गुनाह से भी बदतर है। आज आपके सामने प्रतिज्ञा करता हूँ कि शराब की एक बूँद भी कंठ के नीचे न जाने दूँगा।


गोविंदी ने सन्नाटे में आ कर कहा - यह आपने क्या किया मेहता जी! मैं ईश्वर से कहती हूँ, मेरा यह आशय न था, मुझे इसका दु:ख है।


'नहीं, आपको प्रसन्न होना चाहिए कि आपने एक व्यक्ति का उद्धार कर दिया।'


'मैंने आपका उद्धार कर दिया। मैं तो खुद आपसे अपने उद्धार की याचना करने जा रही हूँ।'


'मुझसे? धन्य भाग।'


गोविंदी ने करुण स्वर में कहा - हाँ, आपके सिवा मुझे कोई ऐसा नहीं नजर आता, जिसे मैं अपनी कथा सुनाऊँ। देखिए, यह बात अपने ही तक रखिएगा, हालाँकि आपको यह याद दिलाने की जरूरत नहीं। मुझे अब अपना जीवन असह्य हो गया है। मुझसे अब तक जितनी तपस्या हो सकी, मैंने की, लेकिन अब नहीं सहा जाता। मालती मेरा सर्वनाश किए डालती है। मैं अपने किसी शस्त्र से उस पर विजय नहीं पा सकती। आपका उस पर प्रभाव है। वह जितना आपका आदर करती है, शायद और किसी मर्द का नहीं करती। अगर आप किसी तरह मुझे उसके पंजे से छुड़ा दें, तो मैं जन्म-भर आपकी ऋणी रहूँगी। उसके हाथों मेरा सौभाग्य लुटा जा रहा है। आप अगर मेरी रक्षा कर सकते हैं, तो कीजिए। मैं आज घर से यह इरादा करके चली थी कि फिर लौट कर न आऊँगी। मैंने बड़ा जोर मारा कि मोह के सारे बंधनों को तोड़ कर फेंक दूँ, लेकिन औरत का हृदय बड़ा दुर्बल है मेहता जी! मोह उसका प्राण है। जीवन रहते मोह को तोड़ना उसके लिए असंभव है। मैंने आज तक अपनी व्यथा अपने मन में रखी, लेकिन आज मैं आपसे आँचल फैला कर भिक्षा माँगती हूँ। मालती से मेरा उद्धार कीजिए। मैं इस मायाविनी के हाथों मिटी जा रही हूँ।


उसका स्वर आँसुओं में डूब गया। वह फूट-फूट कर रोने लगी।


मेहता अपनी नजरों में कभी इतने ऊँचे न उठे थे, उस वक्त भी नहीं, जब उनकी रचना को फ्रांस की एकाडमी ने शताब्दी की सबसे उत्तम कृति कह कर उन्हें बधाई दी थी। जिस प्रतिमा की वह सच्चे दिल से पूजा करते थे, जिसे मन में वह अपनी इष्टदेवी समझते थे और जीवन के असूझ प्रसंगों में जिससे आदेश पाने की आशा रखते थे, वह आज उनसे भिक्षा माँग रही थी। उन्हें अपने अंदर ऐसी शक्ति का अनुभव हुआ कि वह पर्वत को भी फाड़ सकते हैं, समुद्र को तैर कर पार कर सकते हैं। उन पर नशा-सा छा गया, जैसे बालक काठ के घोड़े पर सवार हो कर समझ रहा हो, वह हवा में उड़ रहा है। काम कितना असाध्य है, इसकी सुधि न रही। अपने सिद्धांतों की कितनी हत्या करनी पड़ेगी, बिलकुल खयाल न रहा। आश्वासन के स्वर में बोले - आप मालती की ओर से निश्चिंत रहें। वह आपके रास्ते से हट जायगी। मुझे न मालूम था कि आप उससे इतनी दु:खी हैं। मेरी बुद्धि का दोष, आँखों का दोष, कल्पना का दोष। और क्या कहूँ, वरना आपको इतनी वेदना क्यों सहनी पड़ती।


गोविंदी को शंका हुई। बोली - लेकिन सिंहनी से उसका शिकार छीनना आसान नहीं है, यह समझ लीजिए।


मेहता ने दृढ़ता से कहा - नारी हृदय धरती के समान है, जिससे मिठास भी मिल सकती है, कड़वापन भी। उसके अंदर पड़ने वाले बीज में जैसी शक्ति हो।


'आप पछता रहे होंगे, कहाँ से आज इससे मुलाकात हो गई।'


'मैं अगर कहूँ कि मुझे आज ही जीवन का वास्तविक आनंद मिला है, तो शायद आपको विश्वास न आए!'


'मैंने आपके सिर पर इतना बड़ा भार रख दिया।'


मेहता ने श्रद्धा-मधुर स्वर में कहा - आप मुझे लज्जित कर रही हैं देवी जी! मैं कह चुका, मैं आपका सेवक हूँ। आपके हित में मेरे प्राण भी निकल जाएँ, तो मैं अपना सौभाग्य समझूँगा। इसे कवियों का भावावेश न समझिए, यह मेरे जीवन का सत्य है। मेरे जीवन का क्या आदर्श है, आपको यह बतला देने का मोह मुझसे नहीं रूक सकता। मैं प्रकृति का पुजारी हूँ और मनुष्य को उसके प्राकृतिक रूप में देखना चाहता हूँ, जो प्रसन्न हो कर हँसता है, दु:खी हो कर रोता है और क्रोध में आ कर मार डालता है। जो दु:ख और सुख दोनों का दमन करते हैं, जो रोने को कमजोरी और हँसने को हल्कापन समझते हैं, उनसे मेरा कोई मेल नहीं। जीवन मेरे लिए आनंदमय क्रीड़ा है, सरल, स्वच्छंद, जहाँ कुत्सा, ईर्ष्या और जलन के लिए कोई स्थान नहीं। मैं भूत की चिंता नहीं करता, भविष्य की परवाह नहीं करता। मेरे लिए वर्तमान ही सब कुछ है। भविष्य की चिंता हमें कायर बना देती है, भूत का भार हमारी कमर तोड़ देता है। हममें जीवन की शक्ति इतनी कम है कि भूत और भविष्य में फैला देने से वह और भी क्षीण हो जाती है। हम व्यर्थ का भार अपने ऊपर लादकर, रूढ़ियों और विश्वासों और इतिहासों के मलबे के नीचे दबे पड़े हैं, उठने का नाम ही नहीं लेते, वह सामर्थ्य ही नहीं रही। जो शक्ति, जो स्फूर्ति मानव-धर्म को पूरा करने में लगनी चाहिए थी, सहयोग में, भाई-चारे में, वह पुरानी अदावतों का बदला लेने और बाप-दादों का ॠण चुकाने की भेंट हो जाती है। और जो यह ईश्वर और मोक्ष का चक्कर है, इस पर तो मुझे हँसी आती है। यह मोक्ष और उपासना अहंकार की पराकाष्ठा है, जो हमारी मानवता को नष्ट किए डालती है। जहाँ जीवन है, क्रीड़ा है, चहक है, प्रेम है, वहीं ईश्वर है, और जीवन को सुखी बनाना ही उपासना है, और मोक्ष है। ज्ञानी कहता है, होंठों पर मुस्कराहट न आए, आँखों में आँसू न आए। मैं कहता हूँ, अगर तुम हँस नहीं सकते और रो नहीं सकते तो तुम मनुष्य नहीं हो, पत्थर हो। वह ज्ञान जो मानवता को पीस डाले, ज्ञान नहीं है, कोल्हू है। मगर क्षमा कीजिए, मैं तो एक पूरी स्पीच ही दे गया। अब देर हो रही है, चलिए, मैं आपको पहुँचा दूँ। बच्चा भी मेरी गोद में सो गया।


गोविंदी ने कहा - मैं तो ताँगा लाई हूँ।


'ताँगे को यहीं से विदा कर देता हूँ।'


मेहता ताँगे के पैसे चुका कर लौटे, तो गोविंदी ने कहा - लेकिन आप मुझे कहाँ ले जाएँगे?


मेहता ने चौंक कर पूछा - क्यों, आपके घर पहुँचा दूँगा।


'वह मेरा घर नहीं है मेहता जी!'


'और क्या मिस्टर खन्ना का घर है?'


'यह भी क्या पूछने की बात है? अब वह घर मेरा नहीं रहा। जहाँ अपमान और धिक्कार मिले, उसे मैं अपना घर नहीं कह सकती, न समझ सकती हूँ।'


मेहता ने दर्द-भरे स्वर में, जिसका एक-एक अक्षर उनके अंत:करण से निकल रहा था, कहा - नहीं देवी जी, वह घर आपका है, और सदैव रहेगा। उस घर की आपने सृष्टि की है, उसके प्राणियों की सृष्टि की है। और प्राण जैसे देह का संचालन करता है, उसी तरह आपने उसका संचालन किया है। प्राण निकल जाय, तो देह की क्या गति होगी? मातृत्व महान गौरव का पद है देवी जी! और गौरव के पद में कहाँ अपमान और धिक्कार और तिरस्कार नहीं मिला? माता का काम जीवन-दान देना है। जिसके हाथों में इतनी अतुल शक्ति है, उसे इसकी क्या परवा कि कौन उससे रूठता है, कौन बिगड़ता है। प्राण के बिना जैसे देह नहीं रह सकती, उसी तरह प्राण का भी देह ही सबसे उपयुक्त स्थान है। मैं आपको धर्म और त्याग का क्या उपदेश दूँ? आप तो उसकी सजीव प्रतिमा हैं। मैं तो यही कहूँगा कि.......


गोविंदी ने अधीर हो कर कहा - लेकिन मैं केवल माता ही तो नहीं हूँ, नारी भी तो हूँ?


मेहता ने एक मिनट तक मौन रहने के बाद कहा - हाँ, हैं, लेकिन मैं समझता हूँ कि नारी केवल माता है, और इसके उपरांत वह जो कुछ है, वह सब मातृत्व का उपक्रम मात्र है। मातृत्व संसार की सबसे बड़ी साधना, सबसे बड़ी तपस्या, सबसे बड़ा त्याग और सबसे महान विजय है। एक शब्द में उसे लय कहूँगा - जीवन का, व्यक्तित्व का और नारीत्व का भी। आप मिस्टर खन्ना के विषय में इतना ही समझ लें कि वह अपने होश में नहीं हैं। वह जो कुछ कहते हैं या करते हैं, वह उन्माद की दशा में करते हैं, मगर यह उन्माद शांत होने में बहुत दिन न लगेंगे, और वह समय बहुत जल्द आएगा, जब वह आपको अपनी इष्टदेवी समझेंगे।


गोविंदी ने इसका कुछ जवाब न दिया। धीरे-धीरे कार की ओर चली। मेहता ने बढ़ कर कार का द्वार खोल दिया। गोविंदी अंदर जा बैठी। कार चली, मगर दोनों मौन थे।


गोविंदी जब अपने द्वार पर पहुँच कर कार से उतरी, तो बिजली के प्रकाश में मेहता ने देखा, उसकी आँखें सजल हैं।


बच्चे घर में से निकल आए और अम्माँ-अम्माँ कहते हुए माता से लिपट गए। गोविंदी के मुख पर मातृत्व की उज्ज्वल गौरवमयी ज्योति चमक उठी।


उसने मेहता से कहा - इस कष्ट के लिए आपको बहुत धन्यवाद। और सिर नीचा कर लिया। आँसू की एक बूँद उसके कपोल पर आ गिरी थी।


मेहता की आँखें भी सजल हो गईं - इस ऐश्वर्य और विलास के बीच में भी यह नारी-हृदय कितना दुखी है!

----------


## xman

मिर्जा खुर्शेद का हाता क्लब भी है, कचहरी भी, अखाड़ा भी। दिन-भर जमघट लगा रहता है। मुहल्ले में अखाड़े के लिए कहीं जगह नहीं मिलती थी। मिर्जा ने एक छप्पर डलवा कर अखाड़ा बनवा दिया है, वहाँ नित्य सौ-पचास लड़ंतिए आ जुटते हैं। मिर्जा जी भी उनके साथ जोर करते हैं। मुहल्ले की पंचायतें भी यहीं होती हैं। मियाँ-बीबी और सास-बहू और भाई-भाई के झगड़े-टंटे यही चुकाए जाते हैं। मुहल्ले के सामाजिक जीवन का यही केंद्र है और राजनीतिक आंदोलन का भी। आए दिन सभाएँ होती रहती हैं। यहीं स्वयंसेवक टिकते हैं, यहीं उनके प्रोग्राम बनते हैं, यहीं से नगर का राजनैतिक संचालन होता है। पिछले जलसे में मालती नगर-कांग्रेस-कमेटी की सभानेत्री चुन ली गई है। तब से इस स्थान की रौनक और भी बढ़ गई।


गोबर को यहाँ रहते साल भर हो गया। अब वह सीधा-साधा ग्रामीण युवक नहीं है। उसने बहुत कुछ दुनिया देख ली और संसार का रंग-ढंग भी कुछ-कुछ समझने लगा है। मूल में वह अब भी देहाती है, पैसे को दाँत से पकड़ता है, स्वार्थ को कभी नहीं छोड़ता, और परिश्रम से जी नहीं चुराता, न कभी हिम्मत हारता है, लेकिन शहर की हवा उसे भी लग गई है। उसने पहले महीने में तो केवल मजूरी की और आधा पेट खा कर थोड़े से रुपए बचा लिए। फिर वह कचालू और मटर और दही-बड़े के खोंचे लगाने लगा। इधर ज्यादा लाभ देखा, तो नौकरी छोड़ दी। गर्मियों में शर्बत और बरफ की दुकान भी खोल दी। लेन-देन में खरा था, इसलिए उसकी साख जम गई। जाड़े आए, तो उसने शर्बत की दुकान उठा दी और गर्म चाय पिलाने लगा। अब उसकी रोजाना आमदनी ढाई-तीन रुपए से कम नहीं है। उसने अंग्रेजी फैशन के बाल कटवा लिए हैं, महीन धोती और पंप-शू पहनता है। एक लाल ऊनी चादर खरीद ली और पान-सिगरेट का शौकीन हो गया है। सभाओं में आने-जाने से उसे कुछ-कुछ राजनीतिक ज्ञान भी हो चला है। राष्ट्र और वर्ग का अर्थ समझने लगा है। सामाजिक रूढ़ियों की प्रतिष्ठा और लोक-निंदा का भय अब उसमें बहुत कम रह गया है। आए दिन की पंचायतों ने उसे निस्संकोच बना दिया है। जिस बात के पीछे वह यहाँ घर से दूर, मुँह छिपाए पड़ा हुआ है, उसी तरह की, बल्कि उससे भी कहीं निंदास्पद बातें यहाँ नित्य हुआ करती हैं, और कोई भागता नहीं। फिर वही क्यों इतना डरे और मुँह चुराए।


इतने दिनों में उसने एक पैसा भी घर नहीं भेजा। वह माता-पिता को रुपए-पैसे के मामले में इतना चतुर नहीं समझता। वे लोग तो रुपए पाते ही आकाश में उड़ने लगेंगे! दादा को तुरंत गया करने की और अम्माँ को गहने बनवाने की धुन सवार हो जायगी। ऐसे व्यर्थ के कामों के लिए उसके पास रुपए नहीं हैं। अब वह छोटा-मोटा महाजन है। पड़ोस के एक्केवालों, गाड़ीवानों और धोबियों को सूद पर रुपए उधर देता है। इस दस-ग्यारह महीने में ही उसने अपनी मेहनत और किफायत और पुरुषार्थ से अपना स्थान बना लिया है और अब झुनिया को यहीं ला कर रखने की बात सोच रहा है।


तीसरे पहर का समय है। वह सड़क के नल पर नहा कर आया है और शाम के लिए आलू उबाल रहा है कि मिर्जा खुर्शेद आ कर द्वार पर खड़े हो गए। गोबर अब उनका नौकर नहीं है, पर अदब उसी तरह करता है और उनके लिए जान देने को तैयार रहता है। द्वार पर जा कर पूछा - क्या हुक्म है सरकार?


मिर्जा ने खड़े-खड़े कहा - तुम्हारे पास कुछ रुपए हों, तो दे दो। आज तीन दिन से बोतल खाली पड़ी हुई है, जी बहुत बेचैन हो रहा है।


गोबर ने इसके पहले भी दो-तीन बार मिर्जा जी को रुपए दिए थे, पर अब तक वसूल न सका था। तकाजा करते डरता था और मिर्जा जी रुपए ले कर देना न जानते थे। उनके हाथ में रुपए टिकते ही न थे। इधर आए, उधर गायब। यह तो न कह सका, मैं रुपए न दूँगा या मेरे पास रुपए नहीं हैं, शराब की निंदा करने लगा - आप इसे छोड़ क्यों नहीं देते सरकार? क्या इसके पीने से कुछ फायदा होता है?


मिर्जा जी ने कोठरी के अंदर आ कर खाट पर बैठते हुए कहा - तुम समझते हो, मैं छोड़ना नहीं चाहता और शौक से पीता हूँ। मैं इसके बगैर जिंदा नहीं रह सकता। तुम अपने रूपयों के लिए न डरो। मैं एक-एक कौड़ी अदा कर दूँगा।


गोबर अविचलित रहा - मैं सच कहता हूँ मालिक! मेरे पास इस समय रुपए होते तो आपसे इनकार करता?


'दो रुपए भी नहीं दे सकते?'


'इस समय तो नहीं हैं।'


मेरी अंगूठी गिरो रख लो।'


गोबर का मन ललचा उठा, मगर बात कैसे बदले?


बोला - यह आप क्या कहते हैं मालिक, रुपए होते तो आपको दे देता, अंगूठी की कौन बात थी।


मिर्जा ने अपने स्वर में बड़ा दीन आग्रह भर कर कहा - मैं फिर तुमसे कभी न माँगूँगा गोबर! मुझसे खड़ा नहीं हुआ जा रहा है। इस शराब की बदौलत मैंने लाखों की हैसियत बिगाड़ दी और भिखारी हो गया। अब मुझे भी जिद पड़ गई है कि चाहे भीख ही माँगनी पड़े, इसे छोड़ूँगा नहीं।


जब गोबर ने अबकी बार इनकार किया, तो मिर्जा साहब निराश हो कर चले गए। शहर में उनके हजारों मिलने वाले थे। कितने ही उनकी बदौलत बन गए थे। कितनों ही की गाढ़े समय पर मदद की थी, पर ऐसों से वह मिलना भी न पसंद करते थे। उन्हें ऐसे हजारों लटके मालूम थे, जिनसे वह समय-समय पर रूपयों के ढेर लगा देते थे, पर पैसे की उनकी निगाह में कोई कद्र न थी। उनके हाथ में रुपए जैसे काटते थे। किसी-न-कसी बहाने उड़ा कर ही उनका चित्त शांत होता था।


गोबर आलू छीलने लगा। साल-भर के अंदर ही वह इतना काइयाँ हो गया था और पैसा जोड़ने में इतना कुशल कि अचरज होता था। जिस कोठरी में रहता है, वह मिर्जा साहब ने दी है। इस कोठरी और बरामदे का किराया बड़ी आसानी से पाँच रूपया मिल सकता है। गोबर लगभग साल-भर से उसमें रहता है, लेकिन मिर्जा ने न कभी किराया माँगा, न उसने दिया। उन्हें शायद खयाल भी न था कि इस कोठरी का कुछ किराया भी मिल सकता है।


थोड़ी देर में एक एक्केवाला रुपए माँगने आया। अलादीन नाम था, सिर घुटा हुआ, खिचड़ी दाढ़ी, उसकी लड़की विदा हो रही थी। पाँच रुपए की उसे जरूरत थी। गोबर ने उसे एक आना रूपया सूद पर दे दिए।


अलादीन ने धन्यवाद देते हुए कहा - भैया, अब बाल-बच्चों को बुला लो। कब तक हाथ से ठोंकते रहोगे।


गोबर ने शहर के खर्च का रोना रोया - थोड़ी आमदनी में गृहस्थी कैसे चलेगी?


अलादीन बीड़ी जलाता हुआ बोला - खरच अल्लाह देगा भैया! सोचो, कितना आराम मिलेगा। मैं तो कहता हूँ, जितना तुम अकेले खरच करते हो, उसी में गृहस्थी चल जायगी। औरत के हाथ में बड़ी बरक्कत होती है। खुदा कसम, जब मैं अकेला यहाँ रहता था, तो चाहे कितना ही कमाऊँ, खा-पी सब बराबर। बीड़ी-तमाखू को भी पैसा न रहता। उस पर हैरानी। थके-माँदे आओ, तो घोड़े को खिलाओ और टहलाओ। फिर नानबाई की दुकान पर दौड़ो। नाक में दम आ गया। जब से घरवाली आ गई है, उसी कमाई में उसकी रोटियाँ भी निकल आती हैं और आराम भी मिलता है। आखिर आदमी आराम के लिए ही तो कमाता है। जब जान खपा कर भी आराम न मिला, तो जिंदगी ही गारत हो गई। मैं तो कहता हूँ, तुम्हारी कमाई बढ़ जायगी भैया! जितनी देर में आलू और मटर उबालते हो, उतनी देर में दो-चार प्याले चाय बेच लोगे। अब चाय बारहों मास चलती है। रात को लेटोगे तो घरवाली पाँव दबाएगी। सारी थकान मिट जायगी।


यह बात गोबर के मन में बैठ गई। जी उचाट हो गया। अब तो वह झुनिया को ला कर ही रहेगा। आलू चूल्हे पर चढ़े रह गए और उसने घर चलने की तैयारी कर दी, मगर याद आया कि होली आ रही है, इसलिए होली का सामान भी लेता चले। कृपण लोगों में उत्सवों पर दिल खोल कर खर्च करने की जो एक प्रवृत्ति होती है, वह उसमें भी सजग हो गई। आखिर इसी दिन के लिए तो कौड़ी-कौड़ी जोड़ रहा था। वह माँ, बहनों और झुनिया सबके लिए एक-एक जोड़ी साड़ी ले जायगा। होरी के लिए एक धोती और एक चादर। सोना के लिए तेल की शीशी ले जायगा और एक जोड़ा चप्पल। रूपा के लिए एक जापानी गुड़िया और झुनिया के लिए एक पिटारी, जिसमें तेल, सिंदूर और आइना होगा। बच्चे के लिए टोप और फ्राक, जो बाजार में बना-बनाया मिलता है। उसने रुपए निकाले और बाजार चला। दोपहर तक सारी चीजें आ गईं। बिस्तर भी बँधा गया, मुहल्ले वालों को खबर हो गई, गोबर घर जा रहा है। कई मर्द-औरतें उसे विदा करने आए। गोबर ने उन्हें अपना घर सौंपते हुए कहा - तुम्हीं लोगों पर छोड़े जाता हूँ। भगवान ने चाहा तो होली के दूसरे दिन लौटूँगा।


एक युवती ने मुस्करा कर कहा - मेहरिया को बिना लिए न आना, नहीं घर में न घुसने पाओगे।


दूसरी प्रौढ़ा ने शिक्षा दी - हाँ, और क्या, बहुत दिनों तक चूल्हा फूँक चुके। ठिकाने से रोटी तो मिलेगी!


गोबर ने सबको राम-राम किया। हिंदू भी थे, मुसलमान भी थे, सभी में मित्रभाव था, सब एक-दूसरे के दु:ख-दर्द के साथी थे। रोजा रखने वाले रोजा रखते थे। एकादशी रखने वाले एकादशी। कभी-कभी विनोद-भाव से एक-दूसरे पर छींटे भी उड़ा लेते थे। गोबर अलादीन की नमाज को उठा-बैठी कहता, अलादीन पीपल के नीचे स्थापित सैकड़ों छोटे-बड़े शिवलिंगों को बटखरे बनाता, लेकिन सांप्रदायिक द्वेष का नाम भी न था। गोबर घर जा रहा है। सब उसे हँसी-खुशी विदा करना चाहते हैं।


इतने में भूरे इक्का ले कर आ गया। अभी दिन-भर का धावामार कर आया था। खबर मिली, गोबर जा रहा है। वैसे ही एक्का इधर फेर दिया। घोड़े ने आपत्ति की। उसे कई चाबुक लगाए। गोबर ने एक्के पर सामान रखा, एक्का बढ़ा, पहुँचाने वाले गली के मोड़ तक पहुँचाने आए, तब गोबर ने सबको राम-राम किया और एक्के पर बैठ गया।


सड़क पर एक्का सरपट दौड़ा जा रहा था। गोबर घर जाने की खुशी में मस्त था। भूरे उसे घर पहुँचाने की खुशी में मस्त था। और घोड़ा था पानीदार। उड़ा चला जा रहा था। बात की बात में स्टेशन आ गया।


गोबर ने प्रसन्न हो कर एक रूपया कमर से निकाल कर भूरे की तरफ बढ़ा कर कहा - लो, घर वालों के लिए मिठाई लेते जाना।


भूरे ने कृतज्ञता-भरे तिरस्कार से उसकी ओर देखा - तुम मुझे गैर समझते हो भैया! एक दिन जरा एक्के पर बैठ गए तो मैं तुमसे इनाम लूँगा। जहाँ तुम्हारा पसीना गिरे, वहाँ खून गिराने को तैयार हूँ। इतना छोटा दिल नहीं पाया है। और ले भी लूँ तो घरवाली मुझे जीता न छोड़ेगी?


गोबर ने फिर कुछ न कहा, लज्जित हो कर अपना असबाब उतारा और टिकट लेने चल दिया।

----------


## xman

फागुन अपने झोली में नवजीवन की विभूति ले कर आ पहुँचा था। आम के पेड़ दोनों हाथों से बौर के सुगंध बाँट रहे थे, और कोयल आम की डालियों में छिपी हुई संगीत का गुप्त दान कर रही थी।


गाँवों में ऊख की बोआई लग गई थी। अभी धूप नहीं निकली, पर होरी खेत में पहुँच गया। धनिया, सोना, रूपा, तीनों तलैया से ऊख के भीगे हुए गट्ठे निकाल-निकाल कर खेत में ला रही हैं, और होरी गँड़ासे से ऊख के टुकड़े कर रहा है। अब वह दातादीन की मजूरी करने लगा है। अब वह किसान नहीं, मजूर है। दातादीन से अब उसका पुरोहित-जजमान का नाता नहीं, मालिक-मजदूर का नाता है।


दातादीन ने आ कर डाँटा - हाथ और फुरती से चलाओ होरी! इस तरह तो तुम दिन-भर में न काट सकोगे।


होरी ने आहत अभिमान के साथ कहा - चला ही तो रहा हूँ महाराज, बैठा तो नहीं हूँ।


दातादीन मजूरों से रगड़ कर काम लेते थे, इसलिए उनके यहाँ कोई मजूर टिकता न था। होरी उनका स्वभाव जानता था, पर जाता कहाँ।


पंडित उसके सामने खड़े हो कर बोले - चलाने-चलाने में भेद है। एक चलाना वह है कि घड़ी भर में काम तमाम, दूसरा चलाना वह है कि दिन-भर में भी एक बोझ ऊख न कटे।


होरी ने विष का घूँट पी कर और जोर से हाथ चलाना शुरू किया। इधर महीनों से उसे पेट-भर भोजन न मिलता था। प्राय: एक जून तो चबेने पर ही कटता था। दूसरे जून भी कभी आधा पेट भोजन मिला, कभी कड़ाका हो गया। कितना चाहता था कि हाथ और जल्दी-जल्दी उठे, मगर हाथ जवाब दे रहा था। इस पर दातादीन सिर पर सवार थे। क्षण-भर दम ले लेने पाता, तो ताजा हो जाता, लेकिन दम कैसे ले? घुड़कियाँ पड़ने का भय था।


धनियाँ और दोनों लड़कियाँ ऊख के गट्ठे लिए गीली साड़ियों से लथपथ, कीचड़ में सनी हुई आईं, और गट्ठे पटक कर दम मारने लगीं कि दातादीन ने डाँट बताई - यहाँ तमासा क्या देख रही है धनिया? जा अपना काम कर। पैसे सेंत में नहीं आते। पहर भर में तू एक खेप लाई है। इस हिसाब से तो दिन-भर में भी ऊख न ढुल पाएगी।


धनिया ने त्योरी बदल कर कहा - क्या जरा दम भी न लेने दोगे महाराज! हम भी तो आदमी हैं। तुम्हारी मजूरी करने से बैल नहीं हो गए। जरा मूड़ पर एक गट्ठा लाद कर लाओ तो हाल मालूम हो।


दातादीन बिगड़ उठे - पैसे देते हैं काम करने के लिए, दम मारने के लिए नहीं। दम लेना है, तो घर जा कर लो।


धनिया कुछ कहने ही जा रही थी कि होरी ने फटकार बताई - तू जाती क्यों नहीं धनिया? क्यों हुज्जत कर रही है?


धनिया ने बीड़ा उठाते हुए कहा - जा तो रही हूँ, लेकिन चलते हुए बैल को औंगी न देना चाहिए।


दातादीन ने लाल आँखें निकाल लीं - जान पड़ता है, अभी मिजाज ठंडा नहीं हुआ। जभी दाने-दाने को मोहताज हो।


धनिया भला क्यों चुप रहने लगी थी - तुम्हारे द्वार पर भीख माँगने तो नहीं जाती।


दातादीन ने पैने स्वर में कहा - अगर यही हाल रहा तो भीख भी माँगोगी।


धनिया के पास जवाब तैयार था, पर सोना उसे खींच कर तलैया की ओर ले गई, नहीं बात बढ़ जाती, लेकिन आवाज की पहुँच के बाहर जा कर दिल की जलन निकाली - भीख माँगो तुम, जो भिखमंगों की जात हो। हम तो मजूर ठहरे, जहाँ काम करेंगे, वही चार पैसे पाएँगे।


सोना ने उसका तिरस्कार किया - अम्माँ जाने भी दो। तुम तो समय नहीं देखतीं, बात-बात पर लड़ने बैठ जाती हो।


होरी उन्मत्त की भाँति सिर से ऊपर गँड़ासा उठा-उठा कर ऊख के टुकड़ों के ढेर करता जाता था। उसके भीतर जैसे आग लगी हुई थी। उसमें अलौकिक शक्ति आ गई थी। उसमें जो पीढ़ियों का संचित पानी था, वह इस समय जैसे भाप बन कर उसे यंत्र की-सी अंध-शक्ति प्रदान कर रहा था। उसकी आँखों में अँधेरा छाने लगा। सिर में फिरकी-सी चल रही थी। फिर भी उसके हाथ यंत्र की गति से, बिना थके, बिना रुके, उठ रहे थे। उसकी देह से पसीने की धार निकल रही थी, मुँह से फिचकुर छूट रहा था, और सिर में धम-धम का शब्द हो रहा था, पर उस पर जैसे कोई भूत सवार हो गया हो।


सहसा उसकी आँखों में निविड़ अंधकार छा गया। मालूम हुआ, वह जमीन में धँसा जा रहा है। उसने सँभलने की चेष्टा में शून्य में हाथ फैला दिए और अचेत हो गया। गँड़ासा हाथ से छूट गया और वह औंधे मुँह जमीन पर पड़ गया।


उसी वक्त धनिया ऊख का गट्ठा लिए आई। देखा तो कई आदमी होरी को घेरे खड़े हैं। एक हलवाहा दातादीन से कह रहा था - मालिक, तुम्हें ऐसी बात न कहनी चाहिए, जो आदमी को लग जाय। पानी मरते ही मरते तो मरेगा।


धनिया ऊख का गट्ठा पटक पागलों की तरह दौड़ी हुई होरी के पास गई, और उसका सिर अपने जाँघ पर रख कर विलाप करने लगी - तुम मुझे छोड़ कर कहाँ जाते हो? अरी सोना, दौड़ कर पानी ला और जा कर सोभा से कह दे, दादा बेहाल हैं। हाय भगवान! अब किसकी हो कर रहूँगी, कौन मुझे धनिया कह कर पुकारेगा।........


लाला पटेश्वरी भागे हुए आए और स्नेह-भरी कठोरता से बोले - क्या करती है धनिया, होस सँभाल। होरी को कुछ नहीं हुआ। गरमी से अचेत हो गए हैं। अभी होस आया जाता है। दिल इतना कच्चा कर लेगी तो कैसे काम चलेगा?


धनिया ने पटेश्वरी के पाँव पकड़ लिए और रोती हुई बोली - क्या करूँ लाला जी, जी नहीं मानता। भगवान ने सब कुछ हर लिया। मैं सबर कर गई। अब सबर नहीं होता। हाय रे, मेरा हीरा!


सोना पानी लाई। पटेश्वरी ने होरी के मुँह पर पानी के छींटे दिए। कई आदमी अपने-अपने अँगोछियों से हवा कर रहे थे। होरी की देह ठंडी पड़ गई थी। पटेश्वरी को भी चिंता हुई, पर धनिया को वह बराबर साहस देते जाते थे।


धनिया अधीर हो कर बोली - ऐसा कभी नहीं हुआ था। लाला, कभी नहीं।


पटेश्वरी ने पूछा - रात कुछ खाया था?


धनिया बोली - हाँ, रात रोटियाँ पकाई थीं, लेकिन आजकल हमारे ऊपर जो बीत रही है, वह क्या तुमसे छिपा है? महीनों से भरपेट रोटी नसीब नहीं हुई। कितना समझाती हूँ, जान रख कर काम करो, लेकिन आराम तो हमारे भाग्य में लिखा ही नहीं।


सहसा होरी ने आँखें खोल दीं और उड़ती हुई नजरों से इधर-उधर ताका।


धनिया जैसे जी उठी। विह्वल हो कर उसके गले से लिपट कर बोली - अब कैसा जी है तुम्हारा? मेरे तो परान नहों में समा गए थे।


होरी ने कातर स्वर में कहा - अच्छा हूँ। न जाने कैसा जी हो गया था।


धनिया ने स्नेह में डूबी भर्त्सना से कहा - देह में दम तो है नहीं, काम करते हो जान दे कर। लड़कों का भाग था, नहीं तुम तो ले ही डूबे थे!


पटेश्वरी ने हँस कर कहा - धनिया तो रो-पीट रही थी।


होरी ने आतुरता से पूछा - सचमुच तू रोती थी धनिया?


धनिया ने पटेश्वरी को पीछे ढकेल कर कहा - इन्हें बकने दो तुम। पूछो, यह क्यों कागद छोड़ कर घर से दौड़े आए थे?


पटेश्वरी ने चिढ़ाया - तुम्हें हीरा-हीरा कह कर रोती थी। अब लाज के मारे मुकरती है। छाती पीट रही थी।


होरी ने धनिया को सजल नेत्रों से देखा - पगली है और क्या! अब न जाने कौन-सा सुख देखने के लिए मुझे जिलाए रखना चाहती है।


दो आदमी होरी को टिका कर घर लाए और चारपाई पर लिटा दिया। दातादीन तो कुढ़ रहे थे कि बोआई में देर हुई जाती है, पर मातादीन इतना निर्दयी न था। दौड़ कर घर से गर्म दूध लाया, और एक शीशी में गुलाबजल भी लेता आया। और दूध पी कर होरी में जैसे जान आ गई।


उसी वक्त गोबर एक मजदूर के सिर पर अपना सामान लादे आता दिखाई दिया।


गाँव के कुत्ते पहले तो भूँकते हुए उसकी तरफ दौड़े। फिर दुम हिलाने लगे। रूपा ने कहा - भैया आए, भैया आए', और तालियाँ बजाती हुई दौड़ी। सोना भी दो-तीन कदम आगे बढ़ी, पर अपने उछाह को भीतर ही दबा गई। एक साल में उसका यौवन कुछ और संकोचशील हो गया था। झुनिया भी घूँघट निकाले द्वार पर खड़ी हो गई।


गोबर ने माँ-बाप के चरण छुए और रूपा को गोद में उठा कर प्यार किया। धनिया ने उसे आशीर्वाद दिया और उसका सिर अपने छाती से लगा कर मानो अपने मातृत्व का पुरस्कार पा गई। उसका हृदय गर्व से उमड़ा पड़ता था। आज तो वह रानी है। इस फटे-हाल में भी रानी है। कोई उसकी आँखें देखे, उसका मुख देखे, उसका हृदय देखे, उसकी चाल देखे। रानी भी लजा जायगी। गोबर कितना बड़ा हो गया है और पहन-ओढ़ कर कैसा भलामानस लगता है। धनिया के मन में कभी अमंगल की शंका न हुई थी। उसका मन कहता था, गोबर कुशल से है और प्रसन्न है। आज उसे आँखों देख कर मानो उसको जीवन के धूल-धक्कड़ में गुम हुआ रत्न मिल गया है, मगर होरी ने मुँह फेर लिया था।


गोबर ने पूछा - दादा को क्या हुआ है, अम्माँ?


धनिया घर का हाल कह कर उसे दु:खी न करना चाहती थी। बोली - कुछ नहीं है बेटा, जरा सिर में दर्द है। चलो, कपड़े उतारो, हाथ-मुँह धोओ। कहाँ थे तुम इतने दिन? भला, इस तरह कोई घर से भागता है? और कभी एक चिट्ठी तक न भेजी? आज साल-भर के बाद जाके सुधि ली है। तुम्हारी राह देखते-देखते आँखें फूट गईं। यही आसा बँधी रहती थी कि कब वह दिन आएगा और कब तुम्हें देखूँगी। कोई कहता था, मिरच भाग गया, कोई डमरा टापू बताता था। सुन-सुन कर जान सूखी जाती थी। कहाँ रहे इतने दिन?


गोबर ने शरमाते हुए कहा - कहीं दूर नहीं गया था अम्माँ, यहाँ लखनऊ में तो था।


'और इतने नियरे रह कर भी कभी एक चिट्ठी न लिखी?'


उधर सोना और रूपा भीतर गोबर का सामान खोल कर चीज का बाँट-बखरा करने में लगी हुई थीं, लेकिन झुनिया दूर खड़ी थी। उसके मुख पर आज मान का शोख रंग झलक रहा है। गोबर ने उसके साथ जो व्यवहार किया है, आज वह उसका बदला लेगी। असामी को देख कर महाजन उससे वह रुपए वसूल करने को भी व्याकुल हो रहा है, जो उसने बट्टेखाते में डाल दिए थे। बच्चा उन चीजों की ओर लपक रहा था और चाहता था, सब-का-सब एक साथ मुँह में डाल ले, पर झुनिया उसे गोद से उतरने न देती थी।

----------


## xman

सोना बोली - भैया तुम्हारे लिए ऐना-कंघी लाए हैं भाभी।


झुनिया ने उपेक्षा भाव से कहा - मुझे ऐना-कंघी न चाहिए। अपने पास रखे रहें।


रूपा ने बच्चे की चमकीली टोपी निकाली - ओ हो! यह तो चुन्नू की टोपी है। और उसे बच्चे के सिर पर रख दिया।


झुनिया ने टोपी उतार कर फेंक दी और सहसा गोबर को अंदर आते देख कर वह बालक को लिए अपनी कोठरी में चली गई। गोबर ने देखा, सारा सामान खुला पड़ा है। उसका जी तो चाहता है, पहले झुनिया से मिल कर अपना अपराध क्षमा कराए, लेकिन अंदर जाने का साहस नहीं होता। वहीं बैठ गया और चीजें निकाल-निकाल हर एक को देने लगा। मगर रूपा इसलिए फूल गई कि उसके लिए चप्पल क्यों नहीं आए, और सोना उसे चिढ़ाने लगी, तू क्या करेगी चप्पल ले कर, अपनी गुड़िया से खेल। हम तो तेरी गुड़िया देख कर नहीं रोते, तू मेरी चप्पल देख कर क्यों रोती है? मिठाई बाँटने की जिम्मेदारी धनिया ने अपने ऊपर ली। इतने दिनों के बाद लड़का कुशल से घर आया है। वह गाँव-भर में बैना बटवाएगी। एक गुलाबजामुन रूपा के लिए ऊँट के मुँह में जीरे के समान था। वह चाहती थी, हाँडी उसके सामने रख दी जाय, वह कूद-कूद खाय।


अब संदूक खुला और उसमें से साड़ियाँ निकलने लगीं। सभी किनारदारी थीं, जैसी पटेश्वरी लाला के घर में पहनी जाती हैं, मगर हैं बड़ी हल्की। ऐसी महीन साड़ियाँ भला कै दिन चलेंगी। बड़े आदमी जितनी महीन साड़ियाँ चाहे पहनें। उनकी मेहरियों को बैठने और सोने के सिवा और कौन काम है! यहाँ तो खेत-खलिहान सभी कुछ है। अच्छा! होरी के लिए धोती के अतिरिक्त एक दुपट्टा भी है।


धनिया प्रसन्न हो कर बोली - यह तुमने बड़ा अच्छा काम किया बेटा! इनका दुपट्टा बिलकुल तार-तार हो गया था।


गोबर को उतनी देर में घर की परिस्थिति का अंदाज हो गया था। धनिया की साड़ी में कई पैबंद लगे हुए थे। सोना की साड़ी सिर पर फटी हुई थी और उसमें से उसके बाल दिखाई दे रहे थे। रूपा की धोती में चारों तरफ झालरें-सी लटक रही थीं। सभी के चेहरे रूखे, किसी की देह पर चिकनाहट नहीं। जिधर देखो, विपन्नता का साम्राज्य था।


लड़कियाँ तो साड़ियों में मगन थीं। धनिया को लड़के के लिए भोजन की चिंता हुई। घर में थोड़ा-सा जौ का आटा साँझ के लिए संच कर रखा हुआ था। इस वक्त तो चबेने पर कटती थी, मगर गोबर अब वह गोबर थोड़े ही है। उससे जौ का आटा खाया भी जायगा? परदेस में न जाने क्या-क्या खाता-पीता रहा होगा। जा कर दुलारी की दुकान से गेहूँ का आटा, चावल-घी उधार लाई। इधर महीनों से सहुआइन एक पैसे की चीज उधार न देती थी, पर आज उसने एक बार भी न पूछा, पैसे कब दोगी।


उसने पूछा - गोबर तो खूब कमा के आया है न?


धनिया बोली - अभी तो कुछ नहीं खुला दीदी! अभी मैंने भी कुछ कहना उचित न समझा। हाँ, सबके लिए किनारदार साड़ियाँ लाया है। तुम्हारे आसिरबाद से कुसल से लौट आया, मेरे लिए तो यही बहुत है।


दुलारी ने असीस दिया - भगवान करे, जहाँ रहे कुसल से रहे। माँ-बाप को और क्या चाहिए, लड़का समझदार है। और छोकरों की तरह उड़ाऊ नहीं है। हमारे रुपए अभी न मिलें, तो ब्याज तो दे दो। दिन-दिन बोझ बढ़ ही तो रहा है।


इधर सोना चुन्नू को उसका फ्राक और टोप और जूता पहना कर राजा बना रही थी। बालक इन चीजों को पहनने से ज्यादा हाथ में ले कर खेलना पसंद करता था। अंदर गोबर और झुनिया के मान-मनौवल का अभिनय हो रहा था।


झुनिया ने तिरस्कार-भरी आँखों से देख कर कहा - मुझे ला कर यहाँ बैठा दिया। आप परदेस की राह ली। फिर न खोज न खबर ली कि मरती है या जीती है। साल-भर के बाद अब जा कर तुम्हारी नींद टूटी है। कितने बड़े कपटी हो तुम! मैं तो सोचती हूँ कि तुम मेरे पीछे-पीछे आ रहे हो और आप उड़े, तो साल-भर के बाद लौटे। मरदों का विस्वास ही क्या, कहीं कोई और ताक ली होगी, सोचा होगा, एक घर के लिए है ही, एक बाहर के लिए भी हो जाए।


गोबर ने सफाई दी - झुनिया, मैं भगवान को साच्छी दे कर कहता हूँ, जो मैंने कभी किसी की ओर ताका भी हो। लाज और डर के मारे घर से भागा जरूर, मगर तेरी याद एक छन के लिए भी मन से न उतरती थी। अब तो मैंने तय कर लिया है कि तुझे भी लेता जाऊँगा, इसीलिए आया हूँ। तेरे घर वाले तो बहुत बिगड़े होंगे?


'दादा तो मेरी जान लेने पर ही उतारू थे।'


'सच!'


'तीनों जने यहाँ चढ़ आए थे। अम्माँ ने ऐसा डाँटा कि मुँह ले कर रह गए। हाँ, हमारे दोनों बैल खोल ले गए।'


'इतनी बड़ी जबर्दस्ती। और दादा कुछ बोले नहीं?'


दादा अकेले किस-किससे लड़ते। गाँव वाले तो नहीं ले जाने देते थे, लेकिन दादा ही भलमनसी में आ गए, तो और लोग क्या करते?'


'तो आजकल खेती-बारी कैसे हो रही है?'


'खेती-बारी सब टूट गई। थोड़ी-सी पंडित महाराज के साझे में है। ऊख बोई ही नहीं गई।'


गोबर की कमर में इस समय दो सौ रुपए थे। उसकी गरमी यों भी कम न थी। यह हाल सुन कर तो उसके बदन में आग ही लग गई।


बोला - तो फिर पहले मैं उन्हीं से जा कर समझता हूँ। उनकी यह मजाल कि मेरे द्वार पर से बैल खोल ले जायँ। यह डाका है, खुला हुआ डाका। तीन-तीन साल को चले जाएँगे तीनों। यों न देंगे, तो अदालत से लूँगा। सारा घमंड तोड़ दूँगा।


वह उसी आवेश में चला था कि झुनिया ने पकड़ लिया और बोली - तो चले जाना, अभी ऐसी क्या जल्दी है? कुछ आराम कर लो, कुछ खा-पी लो। सारा दिन तो पड़ा है। यहाँ बड़ी-बड़ी पंचायत हुई। पंचायत ने अस्सी रुपए डाँड़ के लगाए। तीस मन अनाज ऊपर। उसी में तो और तबाही आ गई।


सोना बालक को कपड़े-जूते पहना कर लाई। कपड़े पहन कर वह जैसे सचमुच राजा हो गया था। गोबर ने उसे गोद में ले लिया, पर इस समय बालक के प्यार में उसे आनंद न आया। उसका रक्त खौल रहा था और कमर के रुपए आँच और तेज कर रहे थे। वह एक-एक से समझेगा। पंचों को उस पर डाँड़ लगाने का अधिकार क्या है? कौन होता है कोई उसके बीच में बोलने वाला? उसने एक औरत रख ली, तो पंचों के बाप का क्या बिगाड़ा? अगर इसी बात पर वह फौजदारी में दावा कर दे, तो लोगों के हाथों में हथकड़ियाँ पड़ जाएँ। सारी गृहस्थी तहस-नहस हो गई। क्या समझ लिया है उसे इन लोगों ने।


बच्चा उसकी गोद में जरा-सा मुस्कराया, फिर जोर से चीख उठा, जैसे कोई डरावनी चीज देख ली हो।


झुनिया ने बच्चे को उसकी गोद से ले लिया और बोली - अब जा कर नहा-धो लो। किस सोच में पड़ गए? यहाँ सबसे लड़ने लगो, तो एक दिन निबाह न हो। जिसके पास पैसे हैं, वही बड़ा आदमी है, वही भला आदमी है। पैसे न हों, तो उस पर सभी रोब जमाते हैं।


'मेरा गधापन था कि घर से भागा, नहीं देखता, कैसे कोई एक धेला डाँड़ लेता है।'


'शहर की हवा खा आए हो, तभी ये बातें सूझने लगी हैं, नहीं घर से भागते ही क्यों!'


'यही जी चाहता है कि लाठी उठाऊँ और पटेश्वरी, दातादीन, झिंगुरी, सब सालों को पीट कर गिरा दूँ और उनके पेट से रुपए निकाल लूँ।'


'रुपए की बहुत गरमी चढ़ी है साइत। लाओ निकालो, देखूँ, इतने दिन में क्या कमा लाए हो?'


उसने गोबर की कमर में हाथ लगाया। गोबर खड़ा हो कर बोला - अभी क्या कमाया, हाँ, अब तुम चलोगी, तो कमाऊँगा। साल-भर तो सहर का रंग-ढंग पहचानने ही में लग गया।


'अम्माँ जाने देंगी, तब तो?'


'अम्माँ क्यों न जाने देंगी? उनसे मतलब?'


'वाह! मैं उनकी राजी बिना न जाऊँगी। तुम तो छोड़ कर चलते बने। और मेरा कौन था यहाँ? वह अगर घर में न घुसने देतीं तो मैं कहाँ जाती? जब तक जीऊँगी, उनका जस गाऊँगी और तुम भी क्या परदेस ही करते रहोगे?'


'और यहाँ बैठ कर क्या करूँगा? कमाओ और मरो, इसके सिवा और यहाँ क्या रखा है? थोड़ी-सी अक्कल हो और आदमी काम करने से न डरे, तो वहाँ भूखों नहीं मर सकता। यहाँ तो अक्कल कुछ काम नहीं करती। दादा क्यों मुँह फुलाए हुए हैं?'


'अपने भाग बखानो कि मुँह फुला कर छोड़ देते हैं। तुमने उपद्रव तो इतना बड़ा किया था कि उस क्रोध में पा जाते, तो मुँह लाल कर देते।'


'तो तुम्हें भी खूब गालियाँ देते होंगे?'


'कभी नहीं, भूल कर भी नहीं। अम्माँ तो पहले बिगड़ी थीं, लेकिन दादा ने तो कभी कुछ नहीं कहा - जब बुलाते हैं, बडे प्यार से। मेरा सिर भी दुखता है, तो बेचैन हो जाते हैं। अपने बाप को देखते तो मैं इन्हें देवता समझती हूँ। अम्माँ को समझाया करते हैं, बहू को कुछ न कहना। तुम्हारे ऊपर सैकड़ों बार बिगड़ चुके हैं कि इसे घर में बैठा कर आप न जाने कहाँ निकल गया। आजकल पैसे-पैसे की तंगी है। ऊख के रुपए बाहर ही बाहर उड़ गए। अब तो मजूरी करनी पड़ती है। आज बेचारे खेत में बेहोस हो गए। रोना-पीटना मच गया। तब से पड़े हैं।'

----------


## xman

सोना बोली - भैया तुम्हारे लिए ऐना-कंघी लाए हैं भाभी।


झुनिया ने उपेक्षा भाव से कहा - मुझे ऐना-कंघी न चाहिए। अपने पास रखे रहें।


रूपा ने बच्चे की चमकीली टोपी निकाली - ओ हो! यह तो चुन्नू की टोपी है। और उसे बच्चे के सिर पर रख दिया।


झुनिया ने टोपी उतार कर फेंक दी और सहसा गोबर को अंदर आते देख कर वह बालक को लिए अपनी कोठरी में चली गई। गोबर ने देखा, सारा सामान खुला पड़ा है। उसका जी तो चाहता है, पहले झुनिया से मिल कर अपना अपराध क्षमा कराए, लेकिन अंदर जाने का साहस नहीं होता। वहीं बैठ गया और चीजें निकाल-निकाल हर एक को देने लगा। मगर रूपा इसलिए फूल गई कि उसके लिए चप्पल क्यों नहीं आए, और सोना उसे चिढ़ाने लगी, तू क्या करेगी चप्पल ले कर, अपनी गुड़िया से खेल। हम तो तेरी गुड़िया देख कर नहीं रोते, तू मेरी चप्पल देख कर क्यों रोती है? मिठाई बाँटने की जिम्मेदारी धनिया ने अपने ऊपर ली। इतने दिनों के बाद लड़का कुशल से घर आया है। वह गाँव-भर में बैना बटवाएगी। एक गुलाबजामुन रूपा के लिए ऊँट के मुँह में जीरे के समान था। वह चाहती थी, हाँडी उसके सामने रख दी जाय, वह कूद-कूद खाय।


अब संदूक खुला और उसमें से साड़ियाँ निकलने लगीं। सभी किनारदारी थीं, जैसी पटेश्वरी लाला के घर में पहनी जाती हैं, मगर हैं बड़ी हल्की। ऐसी महीन साड़ियाँ भला कै दिन चलेंगी। बड़े आदमी जितनी महीन साड़ियाँ चाहे पहनें। उनकी मेहरियों को बैठने और सोने के सिवा और कौन काम है! यहाँ तो खेत-खलिहान सभी कुछ है। अच्छा! होरी के लिए धोती के अतिरिक्त एक दुपट्टा भी है।


धनिया प्रसन्न हो कर बोली - यह तुमने बड़ा अच्छा काम किया बेटा! इनका दुपट्टा बिलकुल तार-तार हो गया था।


गोबर को उतनी देर में घर की परिस्थिति का अंदाज हो गया था। धनिया की साड़ी में कई पैबंद लगे हुए थे। सोना की साड़ी सिर पर फटी हुई थी और उसमें से उसके बाल दिखाई दे रहे थे। रूपा की धोती में चारों तरफ झालरें-सी लटक रही थीं। सभी के चेहरे रूखे, किसी की देह पर चिकनाहट नहीं। जिधर देखो, विपन्नता का साम्राज्य था।


लड़कियाँ तो साड़ियों में मगन थीं। धनिया को लड़के के लिए भोजन की चिंता हुई। घर में थोड़ा-सा जौ का आटा साँझ के लिए संच कर रखा हुआ था। इस वक्त तो चबेने पर कटती थी, मगर गोबर अब वह गोबर थोड़े ही है। उससे जौ का आटा खाया भी जायगा? परदेस में न जाने क्या-क्या खाता-पीता रहा होगा। जा कर दुलारी की दुकान से गेहूँ का आटा, चावल-घी उधार लाई। इधर महीनों से सहुआइन एक पैसे की चीज उधार न देती थी, पर आज उसने एक बार भी न पूछा, पैसे कब दोगी।


उसने पूछा - गोबर तो खूब कमा के आया है न?


धनिया बोली - अभी तो कुछ नहीं खुला दीदी! अभी मैंने भी कुछ कहना उचित न समझा। हाँ, सबके लिए किनारदार साड़ियाँ लाया है। तुम्हारे आसिरबाद से कुसल से लौट आया, मेरे लिए तो यही बहुत है।


दुलारी ने असीस दिया - भगवान करे, जहाँ रहे कुसल से रहे। माँ-बाप को और क्या चाहिए, लड़का समझदार है। और छोकरों की तरह उड़ाऊ नहीं है। हमारे रुपए अभी न मिलें, तो ब्याज तो दे दो। दिन-दिन बोझ बढ़ ही तो रहा है।


इधर सोना चुन्नू को उसका फ्राक और टोप और जूता पहना कर राजा बना रही थी। बालक इन चीजों को पहनने से ज्यादा हाथ में ले कर खेलना पसंद करता था। अंदर गोबर और झुनिया के मान-मनौवल का अभिनय हो रहा था।


झुनिया ने तिरस्कार-भरी आँखों से देख कर कहा - मुझे ला कर यहाँ बैठा दिया। आप परदेस की राह ली। फिर न खोज न खबर ली कि मरती है या जीती है। साल-भर के बाद अब जा कर तुम्हारी नींद टूटी है। कितने बड़े कपटी हो तुम! मैं तो सोचती हूँ कि तुम मेरे पीछे-पीछे आ रहे हो और आप उड़े, तो साल-भर के बाद लौटे। मरदों का विस्वास ही क्या, कहीं कोई और ताक ली होगी, सोचा होगा, एक घर के लिए है ही, एक बाहर के लिए भी हो जाए।


गोबर ने सफाई दी - झुनिया, मैं भगवान को साच्छी दे कर कहता हूँ, जो मैंने कभी किसी की ओर ताका भी हो। लाज और डर के मारे घर से भागा जरूर, मगर तेरी याद एक छन के लिए भी मन से न उतरती थी। अब तो मैंने तय कर लिया है कि तुझे भी लेता जाऊँगा, इसीलिए आया हूँ। तेरे घर वाले तो बहुत बिगड़े होंगे?


'दादा तो मेरी जान लेने पर ही उतारू थे।'


'सच!'

----------


## xman

'तीनों जने यहाँ चढ़ आए थे। अम्माँ ने ऐसा डाँटा कि मुँह ले कर रह गए। हाँ, हमारे दोनों बैल खोल ले गए।'


'इतनी बड़ी जबर्दस्ती। और दादा कुछ बोले नहीं?'


दादा अकेले किस-किससे लड़ते। गाँव वाले तो नहीं ले जाने देते थे, लेकिन दादा ही भलमनसी में आ गए, तो और लोग क्या करते?'


'तो आजकल खेती-बारी कैसे हो रही है?'


'खेती-बारी सब टूट गई। थोड़ी-सी पंडित महाराज के साझे में है। ऊख बोई ही नहीं गई।'


गोबर की कमर में इस समय दो सौ रुपए थे। उसकी गरमी यों भी कम न थी। यह हाल सुन कर तो उसके बदन में आग ही लग गई।


बोला - तो फिर पहले मैं उन्हीं से जा कर समझता हूँ। उनकी यह मजाल कि मेरे द्वार पर से बैल खोल ले जायँ। यह डाका है, खुला हुआ डाका। तीन-तीन साल को चले जाएँगे तीनों। यों न देंगे, तो अदालत से लूँगा। सारा घमंड तोड़ दूँगा।


वह उसी आवेश में चला था कि झुनिया ने पकड़ लिया और बोली - तो चले जाना, अभी ऐसी क्या जल्दी है? कुछ आराम कर लो, कुछ खा-पी लो। सारा दिन तो पड़ा है। यहाँ बड़ी-बड़ी पंचायत हुई। पंचायत ने अस्सी रुपए डाँड़ के लगाए। तीस मन अनाज ऊपर। उसी में तो और तबाही आ गई।


सोना बालक को कपड़े-जूते पहना कर लाई। कपड़े पहन कर वह जैसे सचमुच राजा हो गया था। गोबर ने उसे गोद में ले लिया, पर इस समय बालक के प्यार में उसे आनंद न आया। उसका रक्त खौल रहा था और कमर के रुपए आँच और तेज कर रहे थे। वह एक-एक से समझेगा। पंचों को उस पर डाँड़ लगाने का अधिकार क्या है? कौन होता है कोई उसके बीच में बोलने वाला? उसने एक औरत रख ली, तो पंचों के बाप का क्या बिगाड़ा? अगर इसी बात पर वह फौजदारी में दावा कर दे, तो लोगों के हाथों में हथकड़ियाँ पड़ जाएँ। सारी गृहस्थी तहस-नहस हो गई। क्या समझ लिया है उसे इन लोगों ने।


बच्चा उसकी गोद में जरा-सा मुस्कराया, फिर जोर से चीख उठा, जैसे कोई डरावनी चीज देख ली हो।


झुनिया ने बच्चे को उसकी गोद से ले लिया और बोली - अब जा कर नहा-धो लो। किस सोच में पड़ गए? यहाँ सबसे लड़ने लगो, तो एक दिन निबाह न हो। जिसके पास पैसे हैं, वही बड़ा आदमी है, वही भला आदमी है। पैसे न हों, तो उस पर सभी रोब जमाते हैं।


'मेरा गधापन था कि घर से भागा, नहीं देखता, कैसे कोई एक धेला डाँड़ लेता है।'


'शहर की हवा खा आए हो, तभी ये बातें सूझने लगी हैं, नहीं घर से भागते ही क्यों!'


'यही जी चाहता है कि लाठी उठाऊँ और पटेश्वरी, दातादीन, झिंगुरी, सब सालों को पीट कर गिरा दूँ और उनके पेट से रुपए निकाल लूँ।'


'रुपए की बहुत गरमी चढ़ी है साइत। लाओ निकालो, देखूँ, इतने दिन में क्या कमा लाए हो?'


उसने गोबर की कमर में हाथ लगाया। गोबर खड़ा हो कर बोला - अभी क्या कमाया, हाँ, अब तुम चलोगी, तो कमाऊँगा। साल-भर तो सहर का रंग-ढंग पहचानने ही में लग गया।


'अम्माँ जाने देंगी, तब तो?'


'अम्माँ क्यों न जाने देंगी? उनसे मतलब?'


'वाह! मैं उनकी राजी बिना न जाऊँगी। तुम तो छोड़ कर चलते बने। और मेरा कौन था यहाँ? वह अगर घर में न घुसने देतीं तो मैं कहाँ जाती? जब तक जीऊँगी, उनका जस गाऊँगी और तुम भी क्या परदेस ही करते रहोगे?'


'और यहाँ बैठ कर क्या करूँगा? कमाओ और मरो, इसके सिवा और यहाँ क्या रखा है? थोड़ी-सी अक्कल हो और आदमी काम करने से न डरे, तो वहाँ भूखों नहीं मर सकता। यहाँ तो अक्कल कुछ काम नहीं करती। दादा क्यों मुँह फुलाए हुए हैं?'


'अपने भाग बखानो कि मुँह फुला कर छोड़ देते हैं। तुमने उपद्रव तो इतना बड़ा किया था कि उस क्रोध में पा जाते, तो मुँह लाल कर देते।'


'तो तुम्हें भी खूब गालियाँ देते होंगे?'


'कभी नहीं, भूल कर भी नहीं। अम्माँ तो पहले बिगड़ी थीं, लेकिन दादा ने तो कभी कुछ नहीं कहा - जब बुलाते हैं, बडे प्यार से। मेरा सिर भी दुखता है, तो बेचैन हो जाते हैं। अपने बाप को देखते तो मैं इन्हें देवता समझती हूँ। अम्माँ को समझाया करते हैं, बहू को कुछ न कहना। तुम्हारे ऊपर सैकड़ों बार बिगड़ चुके हैं कि इसे घर में बैठा कर आप न जाने कहाँ निकल गया। आजकल पैसे-पैसे की तंगी है। ऊख के रुपए बाहर ही बाहर उड़ गए। अब तो मजूरी करनी पड़ती है। आज बेचारे खेत में बेहोस हो गए। रोना-पीटना मच गया। तब से पड़े हैं।'

----------


## xman

देहातों में साल के छ: महीने किसी न किसी उत्सव में ढोल-मजीरा बजता रहता है। होली के एक महीना पहले से एक महीना बाद तक फाग उड़ती है, असाढ़ लगते ही आल्हा शुरू हो जाता है और सावन-भादों में कजलियाँ होती हैं। कजलियों के बाद रामायण-गान होने लगता है। सेमरी भी अपवाद नहीं है। महाजन की धामकियाँ और कारिंदे की गोलियाँ इस समारोह में बाधा नहीं डाल सकती। घर में अनाज नहीं है, देह पर कपड़े नहीं हैं, गाँठ में पैसे नहीं हैं, कोई परवा नहीं। जीवन की आनंदवृत्ति तो दबाई नहीं जा सकती, हँसे बिना तो जिया नहीं जा सकता।


यों होली में गाने-बजाने का मुख्य स्थान नोखेराम की चौपाल थी। वहीं भंग बनती थी, वहीं रंग उड़ता था, वहीं नाच होता था। इस उत्सव में कारिंदा साहब के दस-पाँच रुपए खर्च हो जाते थे। और किसमें यह सामर्थ्य थी कि अपने द्वार पर जलसा कराता?


लेकिन अबकी गोबर ने गाँव के नवयुवकों को अपने द्वार पर खींच लिया है और नोखेराम की चौपाल खाली पड़ी हुई है। गोबर के द्वार पर भंग घुट रही है, पान के बीड़े लग रहे हैं, रंग घोला जा रहा है, फर्श बिछा हुआ है, गाना हो रहा है, और चौपाल में सन्नाटा छाया हुआ है। भंग रखी हुई है, पीसे कौन? ढोल-मजीरा सब मौजूद है, पर गाए कौन? जिसे देखो, गोबर के द्वार की ओर दौड़ा चला जा रहा है, यहाँ भंग में गुलाबजल और केसर और बादाम की बहार है। हाँ-हाँ, सेर-भर बादाम गोबर खुद लाया। पीते ही चोला तर हो जाता है, आँखें खुल जाती हैं। खमीरा तमाखू लाया है, खास बिसवाँ की! रंग में भी केवड़ा छोड़ा है। रुपए कमाना भी जानता है और खरच करना भी जानता है। गाड़ कर रख लो, तो कौन देखता है? धन की यही शोभा है। और केवल भंग ही नहीं है। जितने गाने वाले हैं, सबका नेवता भी है। और गाँव में न नाचने वालों की कमी है, न अभिनय करने वालों की। शोभा ही लंगड़ों की ऐसी नकल करता है कि क्या कोई करेगा और बोली की नकल करने में तो उसका सानी नहीं है। जिसकी बोली कहो, उसकी बोले - आदमी की भी, जानवर की भी। गिरधर नकल करने में बेजोड़ है। वकील की नकल वह करे, पटवारी की नकल वह करे, थानेदार की, चपरासी की, सेठ की - सभी की नकल कर सकता है। हाँ, बेचारे के पास वैसा सामान नहीं है, मगर अबकी गोबर ने उसके लिए सभी सामान मँगा दिया है, और उसकी नकलें देखने जोग होंगी।


यह चर्चा इतनी फैली कि साँझ से ही तमाशा देखने वाले जमा होने लगे। आसपास के गाँवों से दर्शकों की टोलियाँ आने लगीं। दस बजते-बजते तीन-चार हजार आदमी जमा हो गए। और जब गिरधर झिंगुरीसिंह का रूप भरे अपनी मंडली के साथ खड़ा हुआ, तो लोगों को खड़े होने की जगह भी न मिलती थी। वही खल्वाट सिर, वही बड़ी मूँछें, और वही तोंद! बैठे भोजन कर रहे हैं और पहली ठकुराइन बैठी पंखा झल रही हैं।


ठाकुर ठकुराइन को रसिक नेत्रों से देख कर कहते हैं - अब भी तुम्हारे ऊपर वह जोबन है कि कोई जवान देख ले, तो तड़प जाए। और ठकुराइन फूल कर कहती हैं, जभी तो नई नवेली लाए!


'उसे तो लाया हूँ तुम्हारी सेवा करने के लिए। वह तुम्हारी क्या बराबरी करेगी?'


छोटी बीबी यह वाक्य सुन लेती है और मुँह फुला कर चली जाती है।


दूसरे दृश्य में ठाकुर खाट पर लेटे हैं और छोटी बहू मुँह फेरे हुए जमीन पर बैठी है। ठाकुर बार-बार उसका मुँह अपनी ओर फेरने की विफल चेष्टा करके कहते हैं - मुझसे क्यों रूठी हो मेरी लाड़ली?


'तुम्हारी लाड़ली जहाँ हो, वहाँ जाओ। मैं तो लौंडी हूँ, दूसरों की सेवा-टहल करने के लिए आई हूँ।'


तुम मेरी रानी हो। तुम्हारी सेवा-टहल करने के लिए वह बुढ़िया है।'


पहली ठकुराइन सुन लेती है और झाड़ू ले कर घर में घुसती हैं और कई झाड़ू उन पर जमाती हैं। ठाकुर साहब जान बचा कर भागते हैं।


फिर दूसरी नकल हुई, जिसमें ठाकुर ने दस रुपए का दस्तावेज लिख कर पाँच रुपए दिए, शेष नजराने और तहरीर और दस्तूरी और ब्याज में काट लिए।


किसान आ कर ठाकुर के चरण पकड़ कर रोने लगता है। बड़ी मुश्किल से ठाकुर रुपए देने पर राजी होते हैं। जब कागज लिख जाता है और असामी के हाथ में पाँच रुपए रख दिए जाते हैं तो वह चकरा कर पूछता है?


'यह तो पाँच ही हैं मालिक!'


'पाँच नहीं, दस हैं। घर जा कर गिनना।'


'नहीं सरकार, पाँच हैं।'


'एक रूपया नजराने का हुआ कि नहीं?'


'हाँ, सरकार!'


'एक तहरीर का?'


'हाँ, सरकार!'


'एक कागद का?'


'हाँ, सरकार।'


'एक दस्तूरी का?'


'हाँ, सरकार!'


'एक सूद का?'


'हाँ, सरकार!'


'पाँच नगद, दस हुए कि नहीं?'


'हाँ, सरकार! अब यह पाँचों मेरी ओर से रख लीजिए।'


'कैसा पागल है?'


'नहीं सरकार, एक रूपया छोटी ठकुराइन का नजराना है, एक रूपया बड़ी ठकुराइन का। एक रूपया ठकुराइन के पान खाने को, एक बड़ी ठकुराइन के पान खाने को। बाकी बचा एक, वह आपकी करिया-करम के लिए।'


इसी तरह नोखेराम और पटेश्वरी और दातादीन की - बारी-बारी से सबकी खबर ली गई। और फबतियों में चाहे कोई नयापन न हो, और नकलें पुरानी हों, लेकिन गिरधारी का ढंग ऐसा हास्यजनक था, दर्शक इतने सरल हृदय थे कि बेबात की बात में भी हँसते थे। रात-भर भंड़ैती होती रही और सताए हुए दिल, कल्पना में प्रतिशोध पा कर प्रसन्न होते रहे। आखिरी नकल समाप्त हुई, तो कौवे बोल रहे थे।


सबेरा होते ही जिसे देखो, उसी की जबान पर वही रात के गाने, वही नकल, वही फिकरे। मुखिए तमाशा बन गए। जिधर निकलते हैं, उधर ही दो-चार लड़के पीछे लग जाते हैं और वही फिकरे कसते हैं। झिंगुरीसिंह तो दिल्लगीबाज आदमी थे, इसे दिल्लगी में लिया, मगर पटेश्वरी में चिढ़ने की बुरी आदत थी। और पंडित दातादीन तो इतने तुनुक-मिजाज थे कि लड़ने पर तैयार हो जाते थे। वह सबसे सम्मान पाने के आदी थे। कारिंदा की तो बात ही क्या, रायसाहब तक उन्हें देखते ही सिर झुका देते थे। उनकी ऐसी हँसी उड़ाई जाय और अपने ही गाँव में? यह उनके लिए असहाय था। अगर उनमें ब्रह्मतेज होता तो इन दुष्टों को भस्म कर देते। ऐसा शाप देते कि सब-के-सब भस्म हो जाते, लेकिन इस कलियुग में शाप का असर ही जाता रहा। इसलिए उन्होंने कलियुग वाला हथियार निकाला। होरी के द्वार पर आए और आँखें निकाल कर बोले - क्या आज भी तुम काम करने न चलोगे होरी? अब तो तुम अच्छे हो गए। मेरा कितना हरज हो गया, यह तुम नहीं सोचते।


गोबर देर में सोया था। अभी-अभी उठा था और आँखें मलता हुआ बाहर आ रहा था कि दातादीन की आवाज कान में पड़ी। पालागन करना तो दूर रहा, उलटे और हेकड़ी दिखा कर बोला - अब वह तुम्हारी मजूरी न करेंगे। हमें अपनी ऊख भी तो बोनी है।


दातादीन ने सुरती फाँकते हुए कहा - काम कैसे नहीं करेंगे? साल के बीच में काम नहीं छोड़ सकते। जेठ में छोड़ना हो छोड़ दें, करना हो करें। उसके पहले नहीं छोड़ सकते।


गोबर ने जम्हाई ले कर कहा - उन्होंने तुम्हारी गुलामी नहीं लिखी है। जब तक इच्छा थी, काम किया। अब नहीं इच्छा, नहीं करेंगे। इसमें कोई जबर्दस्ती नहीं कर सकता।


'तो होरी काम नहीं करेंगे?'


'ना!'


'तो हमारे रुपए सूद समेत दे दो। तीन साल का सूद होता है सौ रूपया। असल मिला कर दो सौ होते हैं। हमने समझा था, तीन रुपए महीने सूद में कटते जाएँगे, लेकिन तुम्हारी इच्छा नहीं है, तो मत करो। मेरे रुपए दे दो। धन्ना सेठ बनते हो, तो धन्ना सेठ का काम करो।


होरी ने दातादीन से कहा - तुम्हारी चाकरी से मैं कब इनकार करता हूँ महाराज? लेकिन हमारी ऊख भी तो बोने को पड़ी है।


गोबर ने बाप को डाँटा - कैसी चाकरी और किसकी चाकरी? यहाँ कोई किसी का चाकर नहीं। सभी बराबर हैं। अच्छी दिल्लगी है। किसी को सौ रुपए उधार दे दिए और उससे सूद में जिंदगी भर काम लेते रहे। मूल ज्यों का त्यों! यह महाजनी नहीं है, खून चूसना है।


'तो रुपए दे दो भैया, लड़ाई काहे की, मैं आने रुपए ब्याज लेता हूँ, तुम्हें गाँव-घर का समझ कर आधा आने रुपए पर दिया था।'


'हम तो एक रूपया सैकड़ा देंगे। एक कौड़ी बेसी नहीं। तुम्हें लेना हो तो लो, नहीं अदालत से ले लेना। एक रूपया सैकड़े ब्याज कम नहीं होता।'


'मालूम होता है, रुपए की गरमी हो गई है।'


'गरमी उन्हें होती है, जो एक के दस लेते हैं। हम तो मजूर हैं। हमारी गरमी पसीने के रास्ते बह जाती है। मुझे खूब याद है, तुमने बैल के लिए तीस रुपए दिए थे। उसके सौ हुए और अब सौ के दो सौ हो गए। इसी तरह तुम लोगों ने किसानों को लूट-लूट कर मजूर बना डाला और आप उनकी जमीन के मालिक बन बैठे। तीस के दो सौ! कुछ हद है! कितने दिन हुए होंगे दादा?'


होरी ने कातर कंठ से कहा - यही आठ-नौ साल हुए होंगे।


गोबर ने छाती पर हाथ रख कर कहा - नौ साल में तीस के दो सौ। एक रुपए के हिसाब से कितना होता है?


उसने जमीन पर एक ठीकरे से हिसाब लगाते हुए कहा - दस साल में छत्तीस रुपए होते हैं। असल मिला कर छाछठ। उसके सत्तर रुपए ले लो। इससे बेसी मैं एक कौड़ी न दूँगा।

----------


## xman

दातादीन ने होरी को बीच में डाल कर कहा - सुनते हो होरी, गोबर का फैसला? मैं अपने दो सौ छोड़ के सत्तर ले लूँ , नहीं अदालत करूँ। इस तरह का व्यवहार हुआ तो कै दिन संसार चलेगा? और तुम बैठे सुन रहे हो, मगर यह समझ लो, मैं ब्राह्मण हूँ, मेरे रुपए हजम करके तुम चैन न पाओगे। मैंने ये सत्तर रुपए भी छोड़े, अदालत भी न जाऊँगा, जाओ। अगर मैं ब्राह्मण हूँ, तो पूरे दो सौ रुपए ले कर दिखा दूँगा, और तुम मेरे द्वार पर आवोगे और हाथ बाँध कर दोगे।


दातादीन झल्लाए हुए लौट पड़े। गोबर अपनी जगह बैठा रहा। मगर होरी के पेट में धर्म की क्रांति मची हुई थी। अगर ठाकुर या बनिए के रुपए होते, तो उसे ज्यादा चिंता न होती, लेकिन ब्राह्मण के रुपए! उसकी एक पाई भी दब गई, तो हड्डी तोड़ कर निकलेगी। भगवान न करें कि ब्राह्मण का कोप किसी पर गिरे। बंस में कोई चुल्लू-भर पानी देने वाला, घर में दिया जलाने वाला भी नहीं रहता। उसका धर्म-भीरु मन त्रस्त हो उठा। उसने दौड़ कर पंडित जी के चरण पकड़ लिए और आर्त स्वर में बोला - महराज, जब तक मैं जीता हूँ, तुम्हारी एक-एक पाई चुकाऊँगा। लड़के की बातों पर मत जाओ। मामला तो हमारे-तुम्हारे बीच में हुआ है। वह कौन होता है?


दातादीन जरा नरम पड़े - जरा इसकी जबर्दस्ती देखो, कहता है, दो सौ रुपए के सत्तर लो या अदालत जाओ। अभी अदालत की हवा नहीं खाई है, जभी। एक बार किसी के पाले पड़ जाएँगे, तो फिर यह ताव न रहेगा। चार दिन सहर में क्या रहे, तानासाह हो गए!


'मैं तो कहता हूँ महाराज, मैं तुम्हारी एक-एक पाई चुकाऊँगा।'


'तो कल से हमारे यहाँ काम करने आना पड़ेगा।'


'अपनी ऊख बोना है महाराज, नहीं तुम्हारा ही काम करता।'


दातादीन चले गए तो गोबर ने तिरस्कार की आँखों से देख कर कहा - गए थे देवता को मनाने। तुम्हीं लोगों ने तो इन सबों का मिजाज बिगाड़ दिया है। तीस रुपए दिए, अब दो सौ रुपए लेगा, और डाँट ऊपर से बताएगा और तुमसे मजूरी कराएगा और काम कराते-कराते मार डालेगा।


होरी ने अपने विचार में सत्य का पक्ष ले कर कहा - नीति हाथ से न छोड़ना चाहिए बेटा, अपनी-अपनी करनी अपने साथ है। हमने जिस ब्याज पर रुपए लिए, वह तो देने ही पड़ेंगे। फिर ब्राह्मण ठहरे। इनका पैसा हमें पचेगा? ऐसा माल तो इन्हीं लोगों को पचता है।


गोबर ने त्योरियाँ चढ़ाईं - नीति छोड़ने को कौन कह रहा है? और कौन कह रहा है कि ब्राह्मण का पैसा दबा लो? मैं तो यह कहता हूँ कि इतना सूद नहीं देंगे। बैंक वाले बारह आने सूद लेते हैं। तुम एक रूपया ले लो। और क्या किसी को लूट लोगे?


'उनका रोयाँ जो दु:खी होगा?'


'हुआ करे। उनके दु:खी होने के डर से हम बिल क्यों खोदें?'


'बेटा, जब तक मैं जीता हूँ, मुझे अपने रस्ते चलने दो। जब मैं मर जाऊँ, तो तुम्हारी जो इच्छा हो, वह करना।'


'तो फिर तुम्हीं देना। मैं तो अपने हाथों अपने पाँव में कुल्हाड़ी न मारूँगा। मेरा गधापन था कि तुम्हारे बीच में बोला - तुमने खाया है, तुम भरो। मैं क्यों अपनी जान दूँ?'


यह कहता हुआ गोबर भीतर चला गया। झुनिया ने पूछा - आज सबेर-सबेरे दादा से क्यों उलझ पड़े?


गोबर ने सारा वृत्तांत कह सुनाया और अंत में बोला - इनके ऊपर रिन का बोझ इसी तरह बढ़ता जायगा। मैं कहाँ तक भरूँगा? उन्होंने कमा-कमा कर दूसरों का घर भरा है। मैं क्यों उनकी खोदी हुई खंदक में गिरूँ? इन्होंने मुझसे पूछ कर करज नहीं लिया। न मेरे लिए लिया। मैं उसका देनदार नहीं हूँ।


उधर मुखियों में गोबर को नीचा दिखाने के लिए षड़यंत्र रचा जा रहा था। यह लौंडा शिंकजे में न कसा गया, तो गाँव में ऊधम मचा देगा। प्यादे से फर्जी हो गया है न, टेढ़े तो चलेगा ही। जाने कहाँ से इतना कानून सीख आया है? कहता है, रुपए सैकड़े सूद से बेसी न दूँगा। लेना हो लो, नहीं अदालत जाओ। रात इसने सारे गाँव के लौंडों को बटोर कर कितना अनर्थ किया। लेकिन मुखियों में भी ईर्ष्या की कमी न थी। सभी अपने बराबर वालों के परिहास पर प्रसन्न थे। पटेश्वरी और नोखेराम में बातें हो रही थीं। पटेश्वरी ने कहा - मगर सबों को घर-घर की रत्ती-रत्ती का हाल मालूम है। झिंगुरीसिंह को तो सबों ने ऐसा रगेदा कि कुछ न पूछो। दोनों ठकुराइनों की बातें सुन-सुन कर लोग हँसी के मारे लोट गए।


नोखेराम ने ठट्टा मार कर कहा - मगर नकल सच्ची थी। मैंने कई बार उनकी छोटी बेगम को द्वार पर खड़े लौंडों से हँसी करते देखा है।


'और बड़ी रानी काजल और सेंदूर और महावर लगा कर जवान बनी रहती हैं।'


'दोनों में रात-दिन छिड़ी रहती है। झिंगुरी पक्का बेहया है। कोई दूसरा होता तो पागल हो जाता।'


'सुना, तुम्हारी बड़ी भद्दी नकल की। चमरिया के घर में बंद करके पिटवाया।'


मैं तो बचा पर बकाया लगान का दावा करके ठीक कर दूँगा। वह भी क्या याद करेंगे कि किसी से पाला पड़ा था।'


'लगान तो उसने चुका दिया है न?'


'लेकिन रसीद तो मैंने नहीं दी। सबूत क्या है कि लगान चुका दिया? और यहाँ कौन हिसाब-किताब देखता है? आज ही प्यादा भेज कर बुलाता हूँ।'


होरी और गोबर दोनों ऊख बोने के लिए खेत सींच रहे थे। अबकी ऊख की खेती होने की आशा तो थी नहीं, इसलिए खेत परती पड़ा हुआ था। अब बैल आ गए हैं, तो ऊख क्यों न बोई जाए।

----------


## xman

मगर दोनों जैसे छत्तीस बने हुए थे। न बोलते थे, न ताकते थे। होरी बैलों को हाँक रहा था और गोबर मोट ले रहा था। सोना और रूपा दोनों खेत में पानी दौड़ा रही थीं कि उनमें झगड़ा हो गया। विवाद का विषय यह था कि झिंगुरीसिंह की छोटी ठकुराइन पहले खुद खा कर पति को खिलाती हैं या पति को खिला कर तब खुद खाती है। सोना कहती थी, पहले वह खुद खाती है। रूपा का मत इसके प्रतिकूल था।


रूपा ने जिरह की - अगर वह पहले खाती है, तो क्यों मोटी नहीं है? ठाकुर क्यों मोटे हैं? अगर ठाकुर उन पर गिर पड़े, तो ठकुराइन पिस जायँ।


सोना ने प्रतिवाद किया - तू समझती है, अच्छा खाने से लोग मोटे हो जाते हैं। अच्छा खाने से लोग बलवान होते हैं, मोटे नहीं होते। मोटे होते हैं घास-पात खाने से।


'तो ठकुराइन ठाकुर से बलवान हैं?'


'और क्या। अभी उस दिन दोनों में लड़ाई हुई, तो ठकुराइन ने ठाकुर को ऐसा ढकेला कि उनके घुटने फूट गए।'


'तो तू भी पहले आप खा कर तब जीजा को खिलाएगी?'


'और क्या! '


'अम्माँ तो पहले दादा को खिलाती हैं।'


'तभी तो जब देखो तब दादा डाँट देते हैं। मैं बलवान हो कर अपने मरद को काबू में रखूँगी। तेरा मरद तुझे पीटेगा, तेरी हडी तोड़ कर रख देगा।'


रूपा रूआँसी हो कर बोली - क्यों पीटेगा, मैं मार खाने का काम ही न करूँगी।


'वह कुछ न सुनेगा। तूने जरा भी कुछ कहा - और वह मार चलेगा। मारते-मारते तेरी खाल उधेड़ लेगा।'


रूपा ने बिगड़ कर सोना की साड़ी दाँतों से फाड़ने की चेष्टा की और असफल होने पर चुटकियाँ काटने लगी।


सोना ने और चिढ़ाया - वह तेरी नाक भी काट लेगा।


इस पर रूपा ने बहन को दाँत से काट खाया। सोना की बाँह लहुआ गई। उसने रूपा को जोर से ढकेल दिया। वह गिर पड़ी और उठ कर रोने लगी। सोना भी दाँतों के निशान देख कर रो पड़ी।


उन दोनों का चिल्लाना सुन कर गोबर गुस्से से भरा हुआ आया और दोनों को दो-दो घूँसे जड़ दिए। दोनों रोती हुई निकल कर घर चली दीं। सिंचाई का काम रूक गया। इस पर पिता-पुत्र में एक झड़प हो गई।


होरी ने पूछा - पानी कौन चलाएगा? दौड़े-दौड़े गए, दोनों को भगा आए। अब जा कर मना क्यों नहीं लाते?


'तुम्हीं ने इन सबों को बिगाड़ रखा है।'


'इस तरह मारने से और निर्लज्ज हो जाएँगी।'


'दो जून खाना बंद कर दो, आप ठीक हो जायँ।'


'मैं उनका बाप हूँ, कसाई नहीं हूँ।'


पाँव में एक बार ठोकर लग जाने के बाद किसी कारण से बार-बार ठोकर लगती है और कभी-कभी अँगूठा पक जाता है और महीनों कष्ट देता है। पिता और पुत्र के सदभाव को आज उसी तरह की चोट लग गई थी और उस पर यह तीसरी चोट पड़ी।


गोबर ने घर जा कर झुनिया को खेत में पानी देने के लिए साथ लिया। झुनिया बच्चे को ले कर खेत में आ गई। धनिया और उसकी दोनों बेटियाँ बैठी ताकती रहीं। माँ को भी गोबर की यह उद्दंडता बुरी लगती थी। रूपा को मारता तो वह बुरा न मानती, मगर जवान लड़की को मारना, यह उसके लिए असहाय था।


आज ही रात को गोबर ने लखनऊ लौट जाने का निश्चय कर लिया। यहाँ अब वह नहीं रह सकता। जब घर में उसकी कोई पूछ नहीं है, तो वह क्यों रहे। वह लेन-देन के मामले में बोल नहीं सकता। लड़कियों को जरा मार दिया तो लोग ऐसे जामे के बाहर हो गए, मानो वह बाहर का आदमी है। तो इस सराय में वह न रहेगा।


दोनों भोजन करके बाहर आए थे कि नोखेराम के प्यादे ने आ कर कहा - चलो, कारिंदा साहब ने बुलाया है।


होरी ने गर्व से कहा - रात को क्यों बुलाते हैं, मैं तो बाकी दे चुका हूँ।


प्यादा बोला - मुझे तो तुम्हें बुलाने का हुक्म मिला है। जो कुछ अरज करना हो, वहीं चल कर करना।


होरी की इच्छा न थी, मगर जाना पड़ा। गोबर विरक्त-सा बैठा रहा। आधा घंटे में होरी लौटा और चिलम भर कर पीने लगा। अब गोबर से न रहा गया। पूछा - किस मतलब से बुलाया था?


होरी ने भर्राई हुई आवाज में कहा - मैंने पाई-पाई लगान चुका दिया। वह कहते हैं, तुम्हारे ऊपर दो साल का बाकी है। अभी उस दिन मैंने ऊख बेची, तो पचीस रुपए वहीं उनको दे दिए, और आज वह दो साल का बाकी निकालते हैं। मैंने कह दिया, मैं एक धेला न दूँगा।


गोबर ने पूछा - तुम्हारे पास रसीद होगी?


'रसीद कहाँ देते हैं?'


'तो तुम बिना रसीद लिए रुपए देते ही क्यों हो?'


'मैं क्या जानता था, यह लोग बेईमानी करेंगे। यह सब तुम्हारी करनी का फल है। तुमने रात को उनकी हँसी उड़ाई, यह उसी का दंड है। पानी में रह कर मगर से बैर नहीं किया जाता। सूद लगा कर सत्तर रुपए बाकी निकाल दिए। ये किसके घर से आएँगे?'


गोबर ने सफाई देते हुए कहा - तुमने रसीद ले ली होती तो मैं लाख उनकी हँसी उड़ाता, तुम्हारा बाल भी बाँका न कर सकते। मेरी समझ में नहीं आता कि लेन-देन में तुम सावधानी से क्यों काम नहीं लेते। यों रसीद नहीं देते, तो डाक से रूपया भेजो। यही तो होगा, एकाध रूपया महसूल पड़ जायगा। इस तरह की धाँधली तो न होगी।'


'तुमने यह आग न लगाई होती, तो कुछ न होता। अब तो सभी मुखिया बिगड़े हुए हैं। बेदखली की धमकी दे रहे हैं। दैव जाने कैसे बेड़ा पार लगेगा!'


'मैं जा कर उनसे पूछता हूँ।'


'तुम जा कर और आग लगा दोगे।'


'अगर आग लगानी पड़ेगी, तो आग लगा दूँगा। यह बेदखली करते हैं, करें। मैं उनके हाथ में गंगाजली रख कर अदालत में कसम खिलाऊँगा। तुम दुम दबा कर बैठे रहो। मैं इसके पीछे जान लड़ा दूँगा। मैं किसी का एक पैसा दबाना नहीं चाहता, न अपना एक पैसा खोना चाहता हूँ।'


वह उसी वक्त उठा और नोखेराम की चौपाल में जा पहुँचा। देखा तो सभी मुखिया लोगों का केबिनेट बैठा हुआ है। गोबर को देख कर सब-के-सब सतर्क हो गए। वातावरण में षड़यंत्र की-सी कुंठा भरी हुई थी।


गोबर ने उत्तेजित कंठ से पूछा - यह क्या बात है कारिंदा साहब, कि आपको दादा ने हाल तक का लगान चुकता कर दिया और आप अभी दो साल का बाकी निकाल रहे हैं? यह कैसा गोलमाल है।


नोखेराम ने मसनद पर लेट कर रोब दिखाते हुए कहा - जब तक होरी है, मैं तुमसे लेन-देन की कोई बातचीत नहीं करना चाहता।


गोबर ने आहत स्वर में कहा - तो मैं घर में कुछ नहीं हूँ?


'तुम अपने घर में सब कुछ होगे। यहाँ तुम कुछ नहीं हो।'


'अच्छी बात है, आप बेदखली दायर कीजिए। मैं अदालत में तुमसे गंगाजली उठवा कर रुपए दूँगा, इसी गाँव से एक सौ सहादतें दिला कर साबित कर दूँगा कि तुम रसीद नहीं देते। सीधे-सादे किसान हैं, कुछ बोलते नहीं, तो तुमने समझ लिया कि सब काठ के उल्लू हैं। रायसाहब वहीं रहते हैं, जहाँ मैं रहता हूँ। गाँव के सब लोग उन्हें हौवा समझते होंगे, मैं नहीं समझता। रत्ती-रत्ती हाल कहूँगा और देखूँगा, तुम कैसे मुझसे दोबारा रुपए वसूल कर लेते हो।'


उसकी वाणी में सत्य का बल था। डरपोक प्राणियों में सत्य भी गूँगा हो जाता है। वही सीमेंट, जो ईंट पर चढ़ कर पत्थर हो जाता है, मिट्टी पर चढ़ा दिया जाए, तो मिट्टी हो जायगा। गोबर की निर्भीक स्पष्टवादिता ने उस अनीति के बख्तर को बेध डाला, जिससे सज्जित हो कर नोखेराम की दुर्बल आत्मा अपने को शक्तिमान समझ रही थी।


नोखेराम ने जैसे कुछ याद करने का प्रयास करके कहा - तुम इतना गर्म क्यों हो रहे हो, इसमें गर्म होने की कौन बात है। अगर होरी ने रुपए दिए हैं, तो कहीं-न-कहीं तो टाँके गए होंगे। मैं कल कागज निकाल कर देखूँगा। अब मुझे कुछ-कुछ याद आ रहा है कि शायद होरी ने रुपए दिए थे। तुम निसाखातिर रहो, अगर रुपए यहाँ आ गए हैं, तो कहीं जा नहीं सकते। तुम थोड़े-से रूपयों के लिए झूठ थोड़े ही बोलोगे और न मैं ही इन रूपयों से धनी हो जाऊँगा।

----------


## xman

इधर कुछ दिनों से रायसाहब की कन्या के विवाह की बातचीत हो रही थी। उसके साथ ही एलेक्शन भी सिर पर आ पहुँचा था, मगर इन सबों से आवश्यक उन्हें दीवानी में एक मुकदमा दायर करना था, जिसकी कोर्ट-फीस ही पचास हजार होती थी, ऊपर के खर्च अलग। रायसाहब के साले जो अपनी रियासत के एकमात्र स्वामी थे, ऐन जवानी में मोटर लड़ जाने के कारण गत हो गए थे, और रायसाहब अपने कुमार पुत्र की ओर से उस रियासत पर अधिकार पाने के लिए कानून की शरण लेना चाहते थे। उनके चचेरे सालों ने रियासत पर कब्जा जमा लिया था और रायसाहब को उसमें से कोई हिस्सा देने पर तैयार न थे। रायसाहब ने बहुत चाहा कि आपस में समझौता हो जाए और उनके चचेरे साले मायल गुजारा ले कर हट जाएँ, यहाँ तक कि वह उस रियासत की आधी आमदनी छोड़ने पर तैयार थे, मगर सालों ने किसी तरह का समझौता स्वीकार न किया, और केवल लाठी के जोर से रियासत में तहसील-वसूल शुरू कर दी। रायसाहब को अदालत की शरण में जाने के सिवा कोई मार्ग न रहा। मुकदमे में लाखों का खर्च था, मगर रियासत भी बीस लाख से कम की जायदाद न थी। वकीलों ने निश्चय रूप से कह दिया था कि आपकी शर्तिया डिगरी होगी। ऐसा मौका कौन छोड़ सकता था? मुश्किल यही थी कि यह तीनों काम एक साथ आ पड़े थे और उन्हें किसी तरह टाला न जा सकता था। कन्या की अवस्था अठारह वर्ष की हो गई थी और केवल हाथ में रुपए न रहने के कारण अब तक उसका विवाह टलता जाता था। खर्च का अनुमान एक लाख का था। जिसके पास जाते, वही बड़ा-सा मुँह खोलता, मगर हाल में एक बड़ा अच्छा अवसर हाथ में आ गया था। कुँवर दिग्विजय सिंह की पत्नी यक्ष्मा की भेंट हो चुकी थी, और कुँवर साहब अपने उजड़े घर को जल्द से जल्द बसा लेना चाहते थे। सौदा भी वारे से तय हो गया और कहीं शिकार हाथ से निकल न जाए, इसलिए इसी लग्न में विवाह होना परमावश्यक था।


कुँवर साहब दुर्वासनाओं के भंडार थे। शराब, गाँजा, अफीम, मदक, चरस, ऐसा कोई नशा न था, जो वह न करते हों। और ऐयाशी तो रईस की शोभा ही है। वह रईस ही क्या, जो ऐयाश न हो। धन का उपभोग और किया ही कैसे जाय? मगर इन सब दुर्गुणों के होते हुए भी वह ऐसे प्रतिभावान थे कि अच्छे-अच्छे विद्वान उनका लोहा मानते थे। संगीत, नाटयकला, हस्तरेखा, ज्योतिष, योग, लाठी, कुश्ती, निशानेबाजी आदि कलाओं में अपना जोड़ न रखते थे। इसके साथ ही बड़े दबंग और निर्भीक थे। राष्ट्रीय आंदोलन में दिल खोल कर सहयोग देते थे, हाँ गुप्त रूप से। अधिकारियों से यह बात छिपी न थी, फिर भी उनकी बड़ी प्रतिष्ठा थी और साल में एक-दो बार गर्वनर साहब भी उनके मेहमान हो जाते थे। और अभी अवस्था तीस-बत्तीस से अधिक न थी और स्वास्थ्य तो ऐसा था कि अकेले एक बकरा खा कर हजम कर डालते थे। रायसाहब ने समझा, बिल्ली के भागों छींका टूटा। अभी कुँवर साहब षोडशी से निवृत्त भी न हुए थे कि रायसाहब ने बातचीत शुरू कर दी। कुँवर साहब के लिए विवाह केवल अपना प्रभाव और शक्ति बढ़ाने का साधन था। रायसाहब कौंसिल के मेंबर थे ही, यों भी प्रभावशाली थे। राष्ट्रीय संग्राम में अपने त्याग का परिचय दे कर श्रद्धा के पात्र भी बन चुके थे। शादी तय होने में कोई बाधा न हो सकती थी। और वह तय हो गई।


रहा एलेक्शन। यह सोने की हँसिया थी, जिसे न उगलते बनता था, न निगल। अब तक वह दो बार निर्वाचित हो चुके थे और दोनों ही बार उन पर एक-एक लाख की चपत पड़ी थी, मगर अबकी एक राजा साहब उसी इलाके से खड़े हो गए थे और डंके की चोट ऐलान कर दिया था कि चाहे हर एक वोटर को एक-एक हजार ही क्यों न देना पड़े, चाहे पचास लाख की रियासत मिट्टी में मिल जाय, मगर राय अमरपालसिंह को कौंसिल में न जाने दूँगा। और उन्हें अधिकारियों ने अपने सहायता का आश्वासन भी दे दिया था। रायसाहब विचारशील थे, चतुर थे, अपना नफा-नुकसान समझते थे, मगर राजपूत थे और पोतड़ों के रईस थे। वह चुनौती पा कर मैदान से कैसे हट जायँ? यों इनसे राजा सूर्यप्रताप सिंह ने आ कर कहा होता, भाई साहब, आप दो बार कौंसिल में जा चुके, अबकी मुझे जाने दीजिए, तो शायद रायसाहब ने उनका स्वागत किया होता। कौंसिल का मोह अब उन्हें न था, लेकिन इस चुनौती के सामने ताल ठोकने के सिवा और कोई राह ही न थी। एक मसलहत और भी थी। मिस्टर तंखा ने उन्हें विश्वास दिया था कि आप खड़े हो जायँ, पीछे राजा साहब से एक लाख की थैली ले कर बैठ जाइएगा। उन्होंने यहाँ तक कहा था कि राजा साहब बड़ी खुशी से एक लाख दे देंगे, मेरी उनसे बातचीत हो चुकी है, पर अब मालूम हुआ, राजा साहब रायसाहब को परास्त करने का गौरव नहीं छोड़ना चाहते और इसका मुख्य कारण था, रायसाहब की लड़की की शादी कुँवर साहब से ठीक होना। दो प्रभावशाली घरानों का संयोग वह अपनी प्रतिष्ठा के लिए हानिकारक समझते थे। उधर रायसाहब को ससुराली जायदाद मिलने की भी आशा थी। राजा साहब के पहलू में यह काँटा भी बुरी तरह खटक रहा था। कहीं वह जायदाद इन्हें मिल गई - और कानून रायसाहब के पक्ष में था ही - तब तो राजा साहब का एक प्रतिद्वंद्वी खड़ा हो जायगा इसलिए उनका धर्म था कि रायसाहब को कुचल डालें और उनकी प्रतिष्ठा धूल में मिला दें।


बेचारे रायसाहब बड़े संकट में पड़ गए थे। उन्हें यह संदेह होने लगा था कि केवल अपना मतलब निकालने के लिए मिस्टर तंखा ने उन्हें धोखा दिया। यह खबर मिली थी कि अब वह राजा साहब के पैरोकार हो गए हैं। यह रायसाहब के घाव पर नमक था। उन्होंने कई बार तंखा को बुलाया था, मगर वह या तो घर पर मिलते ही न थे, या आने का वादा करके भूल जाते थे। आखिर खुद उनसे मिलने का इरादा करके वह उनके पास जा पहुँचे। संयोग से मिस्टर तंखा घर पर मिल गए, मगर रायसाहब को पूरे घंटे-भर उनकी प्रतीक्षा करनी पड़ी। यह वही मिस्टर तंखा हैं, जो रायसाहब के द्वार पर एक बार रोज हाजिरी दिया करते थे। आज इतना मिजाज हो गया है। जले बैठे थे। ज्यों ही मिस्टर तंखा सजे-सजाए, मुँह में सिगार दबाए कमरे में आए और हाथ बढ़ाया कि रायसाहब ने बमगोला छोड़ दिया - मैं घंटे भर से यहाँ बैठा हुआ हूँ और आप निकलते-निकलते अब निकले हैं। मैं इसे अपने तौहीन समझता हूँ।


मिस्टर तंखा ने एक सोफे पर बैठ कर निश्चिंत भाव से धुआँ उड़ाते हुए कहा - मुझे इसका खेद है। मैं एक जरूरी काम में लगा था। आपको फोन करके मुझसे समय ठीक कर लेना चाहिए था।


आग में घी पड़ गया, मगर रायसाहब ने क्रोध को दबाया। वह लड़ने न आए थे। इस अपमान को पी जाने का ही अवसर था। बोले - हाँ, यह गलती हुई। आजकल आपको बहुत कम फुरसत रहती है शायद।


'जी हाँ, बहुत कम, वरना मैं अवश्य आता।'


'मैं उसी मुआमले के बारे में आपसे पूछने आया था। समझौते की तो कोई आशा नहीं मालूम होती। उधर तो जंग की तैयारियाँ बड़े जोरों से हो रही हैं।'


'राजा साहब को तो आप जानते ही हैं, झक्कड़ आदमी हैं, पूरे सनकी। कोई न कोई धुन उन पर सवार रहती है। आजकल यही धुन है कि रायसाहब को नीचा दिखा कर रहेंगे। और उन्हें जब एक धुन सवार हो जाती है, तो फिर किसी की नहीं सुनते, चाहे कितना ही नुकसान उठाना पड़े। कोई चालीस लाख का बोझ सिर पर है, फिर भी वही दम-खम है, वही अलल्ले-तलल्ले खर्च हैं। पैसे को तो कुछ समझते ही नहीं। नौकरों का वेतन छ:-छ: महीने से बाकी पड़ा हुआ है, मगर हीरा-महल बन रहा है। संगमरमर का तो फर्श है। पच्चीकारी ऐसी हो रही है कि आँखें नहीं ठहरतीं। अफसरों के पास रोज डालियाँ जाती रहती हैं। सुना है, कोई अंग्रेज मैनेजर रखने वाले हैं।'


'फिर आपने कैसे कह दिया था कि आप कोई समझौता करा देंगे?'


'मुझसे जो कुछ हो सकता था, वह मैंने किया। इसके सिवा मैं और क्या कर सकता था? अगर कोई व्यक्ति अपने दो-चार लाख रुपए फँसाने ही पर तुला हुआ हो, तो मेरा क्या बस?'


रायसाहब अब क्रोध न सँभाल सके - खास कर जब उन दो-चार लाख रुपए में से दस-बीस हजार आपके हत्थे चढ़ने की भी आशा हो।


मिस्टर तंखा अब क्यों दबते? बोले - रायसाहब, साफ-साफ न कहलवाइए। यहाँ न मैं संन्यासी हूँ, न आप। हम सभी कुछ न कुछ कमाने ही निकले हैं। आँख के अंधों और गाँठ के पूरों की तलाश आपको भी उतनी ही है, जितनी मुझको। आपसे मैंने खड़े होने का प्रस्ताव किया। आप एक लाख के लोभ से खड़े हो गए, अगर गोटी लाल हो जाती, तो आज आप एक लाख के स्वामी होते और बिना एक पाई कर्ज लिए कुँवर साहब से संबंध भी हो जाता और मुकदमा भी दायर हो जाता, मगर आपके दुर्भाग्य से वह चाल पट पड़ गई। जब आप ही ठाठ पर रह गए, तो मुझे क्या मिलता। आखिर मैंने झख मार कर उनकी पूँछ पकड़ी। किसी न किसी तरह यह वैतरणी तो पार करनी ही है।


रायसाहब को ऐसा आवेश आ रहा था कि इस दुष्ट को गोली मार दें। इसी बदमाश ने सब्ज बाग दिखा कर उन्हें खड़ा किया और अब अपनी सफाई दे रहा है। पीठ में धूल भी नहीं लगने देता, लेकिन परिस्थिति जबान बंद किए हुए थी।


'तो अब आपके किए कुछ नहीं हो सकता?'


'ऐसा ही समझिए।'


'मैं पचास हजार पर भी समझौता करने को तैयार हूँ।'


'राजा साहब किसी तरह न मानेंगे।'


'पच्चीस हजार पर तो मान जाएँगे?'


'कोई आशा नहीं। वह साफ कह चुके हैं।'


'वह कह चुके हैं या आप कह रहे हैं?'


'आप मुझे झूठा समझते हैं?'


रायसाहब ने विनम्र स्वर में कहा - मैं आपको झूठा नहीं समझता, लेकिन इतना जरूर समझता हूँ कि आप चाहते, तो मुआमला हो जाता।'


'तो आपका खयाल है, मैंने समझौता नहीं होने दिया?'

----------


## xman

'नहीं, यह मेरा मतलब नहीं है। मैं इतना ही कहना चाहता हूँ कि आप चाहते तो काम हो जाता और मैं इस झमेले में न पड़ता।'


मिस्टर तंखा ने घड़ी की तरफ देख कर कहा - तो रायसाहब, अगर आप साफ कहलाना चाहते हैं, तो सुनिए - अगर आपने दस हजार का चैक मेरे हाथ पर रख दिया होता, तो आज निश्चय एक लाख के स्वामी होते। आप शायद चाहते होंगे, जब आपको राजा साहब से रुपए मिल जाते, तो आप मुझे हजार-दो-हजार दे देते। तो मैं ऐसी कच्ची गोली नहीं खेलता। आप राजा साहब से रुपए ले कर तिजोरी में रखते और मुझे अँगूठा दिखा देते। फिर मैं आपका क्या बना लेता बतलाइए? कहीं नालिश-फरियाद भी तो नहीं कर सकता था।


रायसाहब ने आहत नेत्रों से देखा - आप मुझे इतना बेईमान समझते हैं?


तंखा ने कुरसी से उठते हुए कहा - इसे बेईमानी कौन समझता है! आजकल यही चतुराई है। कैसे दूसरों को उल्लू बनाया जा सके, यही सफल नीति है, और आप इसके आचार्य हैं।


रायसाहब ने मुट्ठी बाँध कर कहा - मैं?


'जी हाँ, आप! पहले चुनाव में मैंने जी-जान से आपकी पैरवी की। आपने बड़ी मुश्किल से रो-धो कर पाँच सौ रुपए दिए, दूसरे चुनाव में आपने एक सड़ी-सी टूटी-फूटी कार दे कर अपना गला छुड़ाया। दूध का जला छाछ भी फूँक-फूँक कर पीता है।'


वह कमरे से निकल गए और कार लाने का हुक्म दिया।


रायसाहब का खून खौल रहा था। इस अशिष्टता की भी कोई हद है! एक तो घंटे-भर इंतजार कराया और अब इतनी बेमुरौवती से पेश आ कर उन्हें जबरदस्ती घर से निकाल रहा है। अगर उन्हें विश्वास होता कि वह मिस्टर तंखा को पटकनी दे सकते हैं, तो कभी न चूकते, मगर तंखा डील-डौल में उनसे सवाए थे। जब मिस्टर तंखा ने हार्न बजाया, तो वह भी आ कर अपनी कार पर बैठे और सीधे मिस्टर खन्ना के पास पहुँचे।


नौ बज रहे थे, मगर खन्ना साहब अभी मीठी नींद का आनंद ले रहे थे। वह दो बजे रात के पहले कभी न सोते थे और नौ बजे तक सोना स्वाभाविक ही था। यहाँ भी रायसाहब को आधा घंटा बैठना पड़ा, इसीलिए जब कोई साढ़े नौ बजे मिस्टर खन्ना मुस्कराते हुए निकले तो रायसाहब ने डाँट बताई-अच्छा! अब सरकार की नींद खुली है तो साढ़े नौ बजे। रुपए जमा कर लिए हैं न, जभी बेफिक्री है। मेरी तरह ताल्लुकेदार होते, तो अब तक आप भी किसी द्वार पर खड़े होते। बैठे-बैठे सिर में चक्कर आ जाता।


मिस्टर खन्ना ने सिगरेट-केस उनकी तरफ बढ़ाते हुए प्रसन्न मुख से कहा - रात सोने में बड़ी देर हो गई। इस वक्त किधर से आ रहे हैं।


रायसाहब ने थोड़े शब्दों में अपनी सारी कठिनाइयाँ बयान कर दीं। दिल में खन्ना को गालियाँ देते थे, जो उनका सहपाठी हो कर भी सदैव उन्हें ठगने की फिक्र किया करता था, मगर मुँह पर उसकी खुशामद करते थे।


खन्ना ने ऐसा भाव बनाया, मानो उन्हें बड़ी चिंता हो गई है, बोले - मेरी तो सलाह है, आप एलेक्शन को गोली मारें, और अपने सालों पर मुकदमा दायर कर दें। रही शादी, वह तो तीन दिन का तमाशा है। उसके पीछे जेरबार होना मुनासिब नहीं। कुँवर साहब मेरे दोस्तों में हैं, लेन-देन का कोई सवाल न उठने पाएगा।


रायसाहब ने व्यंग करके कहा - आप यह भूल जाते हैं मिस्टर खन्ना कि मैं बैंकर नहीं, ताल्लुकेदार हूँ। कुँवर साहब दहेज नहीं माँगते, उन्हें ईश्वर ने सब कुछ दिया है, लेकिन आप जानते हैं, यह मेरी अकेली लड़की है और उसकी माँ मर चुकी है। वह आज जिंदा होती, तो शायद सारा घर लुटा कर भी उसे संतोष न होता। तब शायद मैं उसे हाथ रोक कर खर्च करने का आदेश देता, लेकिन अब तो मैं उसकी माँ भी हूँ और बाप भी हूँ। अगर मुझे अपने हृदय का रक्त निकाल कर भी देना पड़े, तो मैं खुशी से दे दूँगा। इस विधुर-जीवन में मैंने संतान-प्रेम से ही अपनी आत्मा की प्यास बुझाई है। दोनों बच्चों के प्यार में ही अपने पत्नीव्रत का पालन किया है। मेरे लिए यह असंभव है कि इस शुभ अवसर पर अपने दिल के अरमान न निकालूँ। मैं अपने मन को तो समझा सकता हूँ, पर जिसे मैं पत्नी का आदेश समझता हूँ, उसे नहीं समझाया जा सकता। और एलेक्शन के मैदान से भागना भी मेरे लिए संभव नहीं है। मैं जानता हूँ, मैं हारूँगा। राजा साहब से मेरा कोई मुकाबला नहीं, लेकिन राजा साहब को इतना जरूर दिखा देना चाहता हूँ कि अमरपालसिंह नर्म चारा नहीं है।


'और मुदकमा दायर करना तो आवश्यक ही है?'


'उसी पर तो सारा दारोमदार है। अब आप बतलाइए, आप मेरी क्या मदद कर सकते हैं!'


'मेरे डाइरेक्टरों का इस विषय में जो हुक्म है, वह आप जानते ही हैं। और राजा साहब भी हमारे डाइरेक्टर हैं, यह भी आपको मालूम है। पिछला वसूल करने के लिए बार-बार ताकीद हो रही है। कोई नया मुआमला तो शायद ही हो सके।'


रायसाहब ने मुँह लटका कर कहा - आप तो मेरा डोंगा ही डुबाए देते हैं मिस्टर खन्ना!


'मेरे पास जो कुछ निज का है, वह आपका है, लेकिन बैंक के मुआमले में तो मुझे स्वामियों के आदेशों को मानना ही पड़ेगा।'


'अगर यह जायदाद हाथ आ गई, और मुझे इसकी पूरी आशा है, तो पाई-पाई अदा कर दूँगा।'


'आप बतला सकते हैं, इस वक्त आप कितने पानी में हैं?'


रायसाहब ने हिचकते हुए कहा - पाँच-छ: लाख समझिए। कुछ कम ही होंगे।


खन्ना ने अविश्वास के भाव से कहा - या तो आपको याद नहीं है, या आप छिपा रहे हैं।


रायसाहब ने जोर दे कर कहा - जी नहीं, मैं न भूला हूँ, और न छिपा रहा हूँ। मेरी जायदाद इस वक्त कम-से-कम पचास लाख की है और ससुराल की जायदाद भी इससे कम नहीं है। इतनी जायदाद पर दस-पाँच लाख का बोझ कुछ नहीं के बराबर है।


'लेकिन यह आप कैसे कह सकते हैं कि ससुराली जायदाद पर भी कर्ज नहीं है?'


'जहाँ तक मुझे मालूम है, वह जायदाद बे-दाग है।'


'और मुझे यह सूचना मिली है कि उस जायदाद पर दस लाख से कम का भार नहीं है। उस जायदाद पर तो अब कुछ मिलने से रहा, और आपकी जायदाद पर भी मेरे खयाल में दस लाख से कम देना नहीं है। और यह जायदाद अब पचास लाख की नहीं, मुश्किल से पचीस लाख की है। इस दशा में कोई बैंक आपको कर्ज नहीं दे सकता। यों समझ लीजिए कि आप ज्वालामुखी के मुख पर खड़े हैं। एक हल्की-सी ठोकर आपको पाताल में पहुँचा सकती है। आपको इस मौके पर बहुत सँभल कर चलना चाहिए।'


रायसाहब ने उनका हाथ अपनी तरफ खींच कर कहा - यह सब मैं खूब समझता हूँ, मित्रवर! लेकिन जीवन की ट्रैजेडी और इसके सिवा क्या है कि आपकी आत्मा जो काम करना नहीं चाहती, वही आपको करना पड़े। आपको इस मौके पर मेरे लिए कम-से-कम दो लाख का इंतजाम करना पड़ेगा।


खन्ना ने लंबी साँस ले कर कहा - माई गॉड। दो लाख। असंभव, बिलकुल असंभव!


'मैं तुम्हारे द्वार पर सर पटक कर प्राण दे दूँगा खन्ना, इतना समझ लो। मैंने तुम्हारे ही भरोसे यह सारे प्रोग्राम बाँधे हैं। अगर तुमने निराश कर दिया, तो शायद मुझे जहर खा लेना पड़े। मैं सूर्यप्रतापसिंह के सामने घुटने नहीं टेक सकता। कन्या का विवाह अभी दो-चार महीने टल सकता है। मुकदमा दायर करने के लिए अभी काफी वक्त है, लेकिन यह एलेक्शन सिर पर आ गया है, और मुझे सबसे बड़ी फिक्र यही है।'


खन्ना ने चकित हो कर कहा - तो आप एलेक्शन में दो लाख लगा देंगे?


'एलेक्शन का सवाल नहीं है भाई, यह इज्जत का सवाल है। क्या आपकी राय में मेरी इज्जत दो लाख की भी नहीं है! मेरी सारी रियासत बिक जाय, गम नहीं, मगर सूर्यप्रताप सिंह को मैं आसानी से विजय न पाने दूँगा।'


खन्ना ने एक मिनट तक धुआँ निकालने के बाद कहा - बैंक की जो स्थिति है, वह मैंने आपके सामने रख दी। बैंक ने एक तरह से लेन-देन का काम बंद कर दिया है। मैं कोशिश करूँगा कि आपके साथ खास रिआयत की जाय, लेकिन business is business यह आप जानते हैं। मेरा कमीशन क्या रहेगा? मुझे आपके लिए खास तौर पर सिफारिश करनी पड़ेगी। राजा साहब का अन्य डाइरेक्टरों पर कितना प्रभाव है, यह भी आप जानते हैं। मुझे उनके खिलाफ गुटबंदी करनी पड़ेगी। यों समझ लीजिए कि मेरी जिम्मेदारी पर ही मुआमला होगा।


रायसाहब का मुँह गिर गया। खन्ना उनके अंतरंग मित्रों में थे। साथ के पढ़े हुए, साथ के बैठने वाले। और वह उनसे कमीशन की आशा रखते हैं, इतनी बेमुरव्वती? आखिर वह जो इतने दिनों से खन्ना की खुशामद करते आते हैं, वह किस दिन के लिए? बाग में फल निकलें, शाक-भाजी पैदा हो, सबसे पहले खन्ना के पास डाली भेजते हैं। कोई उत्सव हो, कोई जलसा हो, सबसे पहले खन्ना को निमंत्रण देते हैं। उसका यह जवाब है? उदास मन से बोले-आपकी जो इच्छा हो, लेकिन मैं आपको भाई समझता था।


खन्ना ने कृतज्ञता के भाव से कहा - यह आपकी कृपा है। मैंने भी सदैव आपको अपना बड़ा भाई समझा है और अब भी समझता हूँ। कभी आपसे कोई पर्दा नहीं रखा, लेकिन व्यापार एक दूसरा ही क्षेत्र है। यहाँ कोई किसी का दोस्त नहीं, कोई किसी का भाई नहीं। जिस तरह मैं भाई के नाते आपसे यह नहीं कह सकता कि मुझे दूसरों से ज्यादा कमीशन दीजिए, उसी तरह आपको भी मेरे कमीशन में रिआयत के लिए आग्रह न करना चाहिए। मैं आपको विश्वास दिलाता हूँ, कि मैं जितनी रिआयत आपके साथ कर सकता हूँ, उतनी करूँगा। कल आप दफ़्तर के वक्त आएँ और लिखा-पढ़ी कर लें। बस, बिसनेज खत्म। आपने कुछ और सुना। मेहता साहब आजकल मालती पर बे-तरह रीझे हुए हैं। सारी फिलासफी निकल गई। दिन में एक-दो बार जरूर हाजिरी दे आते हैं, और शाम को अक्सर दोनों साथ-साथ सैर करने निकलते हैं। यह तो मेरी ही शान थी कि कभी मालती के द्वार पर सलामी करने न गया। शायद अब उसी की कसर निकाल रही है। कहाँ तो यह हाल था कि जो कुछ हैं, मिस्टर खन्ना हैं। कोई काम होता, तो खन्ना के पास दौड़ी आतीं। जब रूपयों की जरूरत पड़ती, तो खन्ना के नाम पुरजा आती। और कहाँ अब मुझे देख कर मुँह फेर लेती हैं। मैंने खास उन्हीं के लिए फ्रांस से एक घड़ी मँगवाई थी। बड़े शौक से ले कर गया, मगर नहीं ली। अभी कल सेबों की डाली भेजी थी - काश्मीर से मँगवाए थे - वापस कर दी। मुझे तो आश्चर्य होता है कि आदमी कैसे इतनी जल्द बदल जाता है।

----------


## xman

रायसाहब मन में तो उसकी बेकद्री पर खुश हुए, पर सहानुभूति दिखा कर बोले - अगर यह भी माने लें कि मेहता से उसका प्रेम हो गया है, तो भी व्यवहार तोड़ने का कोई कारण नहीं है।


खन्ना व्यथित स्वर में बोले - यही तो रंज है भाई साहब! यह तो मैं शुरू से जानता था, वह मेरे हाथ नहीं आ सकती। मैं आपसे सत्य कहता हूँ, मैं कभी इस धोखे में नहीं पड़ा कि मालती को मुझसे प्रेम है। प्रेम-जैसी चीज उनसे मिल सकती है, इसकी मैंने कभी आशा ही नहीं की। मैं तो केवल उनके रूप का पुजारी था। साँप में विष है, यह जानते हुए भी हम उसे दूध पिलाते हैं, तोते से ज्यादा निठुर जीव और कौन होगा, लेकिन केवल उसके रूप और वाणी पर मुग्ध हो कर लोग उसे पालते हैं। और सोने के पिंजरे में रखते हैं। मेरे लिए भी मालती उसी तोते के समान थी। अफसोस यही है कि मैं पहले क्यों न चेत गया? इसके पीछे मैंने अपने हजारों रुपए बरबाद कर दिए भाई साहब! जब उसका रूक्का पहुँचा, मैंने तुरंत रुपए भेजे। मेरी कार आज भी उसकी सवारी में है। उसके पीछे मैंने अपना घर चौपट कर दिया भाई साहब! हृदय में जितना रस था, वह ऊसर की ओर इतने वेग से दौड़ा कि दूसरी तरफ का उद्यान बिलकुल सूखा रह गया। बरसों हो गए, मैंने गोविंदी से दिल खोल कर बात भी नहीं की। उसकी सेवा और स्नेह और त्याग से मुझे उसी तरह अरुचि हो गई थी, जैसे अजीर्ण के रोगी को मोहनभोग से हो जाती है। मालती मुझे उसी तरह नचाती थी, जैसे मदारी बंदर को नचाता है। और मैं खुशी से नाचता था। वह मेरा अपमान करती थी और मैं खुशी से हँसता था। वह मुझ पर शासन करती थी और मैं सिर झुकाता था। उसने मुझे कभी मुँह नहीं लगाया, यह मैं स्वीकार करता हूँ। उसने मुझे कभी प्रोत्साहन नहीं दिया, यह भी सत्य है, फिर भी मैं पतंगे की भाँति उसके मुख-दीप पर प्राण देता था। और अब वह मुझसे शिष्टाचार का व्यवहार भी नहीं कर सकती। लेकिन भाई साहब! मैं कहे देता हूँ कि खन्ना चुप बैठने वाला आदमी नहीं है। उसके पुरजे मेरे पास सुरक्षित हैं, मैं उससे एक-एक पाई वसूल कर लूँगा, और डाक्टर मेहता को तो मैं लखनऊ से निकाल कर दम लूँगा। उनका रहना यहाँ असंभव कर दूँगा?


उसी वक्त हार्न की आवाज आई और एक क्षण में मिस्टर मेहता आ कर खड़े हो गए। गोरा चिट्टा रंग, स्वास्थ्य की लालिमा गालों पर चमकती हुई, नीची अचकन, चूड़ीदार पाजामा, सुनहरी ऐनक। सौम्यता के देवता-से लगते थे।


खन्ना ने उठ कर हाथ मिलाया - आइए मिस्टर मेहता, आप ही का जिक्र हो रहा था।


मेहता ने दोनों सज्जनों से हाथ मिला कर कहा - बड़ी अच्छी साइत में घर से चला था कि आप दोनों साहबों से एक ही जगह भेंट हो गई। आपने शायद पत्रों में देखा होगा, यहाँ महिलाओें के लिए व्यायामशाला का आयोजन हो रहा है। मिस मालती उस कमेटी की सभानेत्री हैं। अनुमान किया गया है कि शाला में दो लाख रुपए लगेंगे। नगर में उसकी कितनी जरूरत है, यह आप लोग मुझसे ज्यादा जानते हैं। मैं चाहता हूँ, आप दोनों साहबों का नाम सबसे ऊपर हो। मिस मालती खुद आने वाली थीं, पर आज उनके फादर की तबियत अच्छी नहीं है, इसलिए न आ सकीं।


उन्होंने चंदे की सूची रायसाहब के हाथ में रख दी। पहला नाम राजा सूर्यप्रताप सिंह का था, जिसके सामने पाँच हजार रुपए की रकम थी। उसके बाद कुँवर दिग्विजय सिंह के तीन हजार रुपए थे। इसके बाद कई रकमें इतनी या इससे कुछ कम थीं। मालती ने पाँच सौ रुपए दिए थे और डाक्टर मेहता ने एक हजार रुपए।


रायसाहब ने अप्रतिभ हो कर कहा - कोई चालीस हजार तो आप लोगों ने फटकार लिए। मेहता ने गर्व से कहा - यह सब आप लोगों की दया है। और यह केवल तीनेक घंटों का परिश्रम है। राजा सूर्यप्रताप सिंह ने शायद ही किसी सार्वजनिक कार्य में भाग लिया हो, पर आज तो उन्होंने बे-कहे-सुने चैक लिख दिया। देश में जागृति है। जनता किसी भी शुभ काम में सहयोग देने को तैयार है। केवल उसे विश्वास होना चाहिए कि उसके दान का सद्व्यय होगा। आपसे तो मुझे बड़ी आशा है, मिस्टर खन्ना!


खन्ना ने उपेक्षा-भाव से कहा - मैं ऐसे फजूल के कामों में नहीं पड़ता। न जाने आप लोग पच्छिम की गुलामी में कहाँ तक जाएँगे। यों ही महिलाओं को घर से अरुचि हो रही है। व्यायाम की धुन सवार हो गई, तो वह कहीं की न रहेंगी। जो औरत घर का काम करती है, उसके लिए किसी व्यायाम की जरूरत नहीं। और जो घर का कोई काम नहीं करती और केवल भोग-विलास में रत है, उसके व्यायाम के लिए चंदा देना मैं अधर्म समझता हूँ।


मेहता जरा भी निरुत्साह न हुए - ऐसी दशा में मैं आपसे कुछ माँगूगा भी नहीं। जिस आयोजन में हमें विश्वास न हो, उसमें किसी तरह की मदद देना वास्तव में अधर्म है। आप तो मिस्टर खन्ना से सहमत नहीं हैं रायसाहब?


रायसाहब गहरी चिंता में डूबे हुए थे। सूर्यप्रताप के पाँच हजार उन्हें हतोत्साह किए डालते थे। चौंक कर बोले - आपने मुझसे कुछ कहा?


'मैंने कहा - आप तो इस आयोजन में सहयोग देना अधर्म नहीं समझते?'


'जिस काम में आप शरीक हैं, वह धर्म है या अधर्म, इसकी मैं परवाह नहीं करता।'


'मैं चाहता हूँ, आप खुद विचार करें और अगर आप इस आयोजन को समाज के लिए उपयोगी समझें, तो उसमें सहयोग दें। मिस्टर खन्ना की नीति मुझे बहुत पसंद आई।'


खन्ना बोले - मैं तो साफ कहता हूँ और इसीलिए बदनाम हूँ।


रायसाहब ने दुर्बल मुस्कान के साथ कहा - मुझमें तो विचार करने की शक्ति ही नहीं। सज्जनों के पीछे चलना ही मैं अपना धर्म समझता हूँ।


'तो लिखिए कोई अच्छी रकम।'


'जो कहिए, वह लिख दूँ।'


'जो आपकी इच्छा।'


'आप जो कहिए, वह लिख दूँ।'


'तो दो हजार से कम क्या लिखिएगा?'


रायसाहब ने आहत स्वर में कहा - आपकी निगाह में मेरी यही हैसियत है?


उन्होंने कलम उठाया और अपना नाम लिख कर उसके सामने पाँच हजार लिख दिए। मेहता ने सूची उनके हाथ से ले ली, मगर उन्हें उतनी ग्लानि हुई कि रायसाहब को धन्यवाद देना भी भूल गए। रायसाहब को चंदे की सूची दिखा कर उन्होंने बड़ा अनर्थ किया, यह शूल उन्हें व्यथित करने लगा।


मिस्टर खन्ना ने रायसाहब को दया और उपहास की दृष्टि से देखा, मानो कह रहे हों, कितने बड़े गधे हो तुम!


सहसा मेहता रायसाहब के गले लिपट गए और उन्मुक्त कंठ से बोले- Three cheers for Rai sahib, Hip Hip Hurrah!


खन्ना ने खिसिया कर कहा - यह लोग राजे-महाराजे ठहरे, यह इन कामों में दान न दें, तो कौन दे?


मेहता बोले - मैं तो आपको राजाओं का राजा समझता हूँ। आप उन पर शासन करते हैं। उनकी चोटी आपके हाथ में है।


रायसाहब प्रसन्न हो गए - यह आपने बड़े मार्के की बात कही मेहता जी! हम नाम के राजा हैं। असली राजा तो हमारे बैंकर हैं।


मेहता ने खन्ना की खुशामद का पहलू अख्तियार किया - मुझे आपसे कोई शिकायत नहीं है खन्ना जी! आप अभी इस काम में नहीं शरीक होना चाहते, न सही, लेकिन कभी न कभी जरूर आएँगे। लक्ष्मीपतियों की बदौलत ही हमारी बड़ी-बड़ी संस्थाएँ चलती हैं। राष्ट्रीय आंदोलन को दो-तीन साल तक किसने इतनी धूम-धाम से चलाया। इतनी धर्मशाले और पाठशाले कौन बनवा रहा है? आज संसार का शासन-सूत्र बैंकरों के हाथ में है। सरकारें उनके हाथ का खिलौना हैं। मैं भी आपसे निराश नहीं हूँ। जो व्यक्ति राष्ट्र के लिए जेल जा सकता है, उसके लिए दो-चार हजार खर्च कर देना कोई बड़ी बात नहीं है। हमने तय किया है, इस शाला का बुनियादी पत्थर गोविंदी देवी के हाथों रखा जाए। हम दोनों शीघ्र ही गवर्नर साहब से भी मिलेंगे और मुझे विश्वास है, हमें उनकी सहायता मिल जायगी। लेडी विलसन को महिला-आंदोलन से कितना प्रेम है, आप जानते ही हैं। राजा साहब की और अन्य सज्जनों की भी राय थी कि लेडी विलसन से ही बुनियाद रखवाई जाए, लेकिन अंत में यह निश्चय हुआ कि यह शुभ कार्य किसी अपनी बहन के हाथों होना चाहिए। आप कम-से-कम उस अवसर पर आएँगे तो जरूर?

----------


## xman

खन्ना ने उपहास किया - हाँ, जब लार्ड विलसन आएँगे तो मेरा पहुँचना जरूरी ही है। इस तरह आप बहुत-से रईसों को फाँस लेंगे। आप लोगों को लटके खूब सूझते हैं। और हमारे रईस हैं भी इस लायक। उन्हें उल्लू बना कर ही मूँड़ा जा सकता है।


'जब धन जरूरत से ज्यादा हो जाता है, तो अपने लिए निकास का मार्ग खोजता है। यों न निकल पाएगा तो जुए में जायगा, घुड़दौड़ में जायगा ईंट-पत्थर में जायगा या ऐयाशी में जायगा।'


ग्यारह का अमल था। खन्ना साहब के दफ़्तर का समय आ गया। मेहता चले गए। रायसाहब भी उठे कि खन्ना ने उनका हाथ पकड़ बैठा लिया - नहीं, आप जरा बैठिए। आप देख रहे हैं, मेहता ने मुझे इस बुरी तरह फूँका है कि निकलने को कोई रास्ता ही नहीं रहा। गोविंदी से बुनियाद का पत्थर रखवाएँगे। ऐसी दशा में मेरा अलग रहना हास्यास्पद है या नहीं? गोविंदी कैसे राजी हो गई, मेरी समझ में नहीं आता और मालती ने कैसे उसे सहन कर लिया, यह समझना और भी कठिन है। आपका क्या खयाल है, इसमें कोई रहस्य है या नहीं?


रायसाहब ने आत्मीयता जताई - ऐसे मुआमले में स्त्री को हमेशा पुरुष से सलाह ले लेनी चाहिए!


खन्ना ने रायसाहब को धन्यवाद की आँखों से देखा - इन्हीं बातों पर गोविंदी से मेरा जी जलता है, और उस पर मुझी को लोग बुरा कहते हैं। आप ही सोचिए, मुझे इन झगड़ों से क्या मतलब? इनमें तो वह पड़े, जिसके पास फालतू रुपए हों फालतू समय हो और नाम की हवस हो। होना यही है कि दो-चार महाशय सेक्रेटरी और अंडर सेक्रेटरी और प्रधान और उपप्रधान बन कर अफसरों को दावतें देंगे, उनके कृपापात्र बनेंगे और यूनिवर्सिटी की छोकरियों को जमा करके बिहार करेंगे। व्यायाम तो केवल दिखाने के दाँत हैं। ऐसी संस्था में हमेशा यही होता है और यही होगा और उल्लू बनेंगे हम, और हमारे भाई, जो धनी कहलाते हैं और यह सब गोविंदी के कारण।


वह एक बार कुरसी से उठे, फिर बैठ गए। गोविंदी के प्रति उनका क्रोध प्रचंड होता जाता था। उन्होंने दोनों हाथ से सिर को सँभाल कर कहा - मैं नहीं समझता, मुझे क्या करना चाहिए।


रायसाहब ने ठकुरसोहाती की - कुछ नहीं, आप गोविंदी देवी से साफ कह दें, तुम मेहता को इंकारी खत लिख दो, छुट्टी हुई। मैं तो लाग-डाँट में फँस गया। आप क्यों फँसें?


खन्ना ने एक क्षण इस प्रस्ताव पर विचार करके कहा - लेकिन सोचिए, कितना मुश्किल काम है। लेडी विलसन से जिक्र आ चुका होगा, सारे शहर में खबर फैल गई होगी और शायद आज पत्रों में भी निकल जाए। यह सब मालती की शरारत है। उसी ने मुझे जिच करने का यह ढंग निकाला है।


'हाँ, मालूम तो यही होता है।'


'वह मुझे जलील करना चाहती है।'


'आप शिलान्यास के दिन बाहर चले जाइएगा।'


'मुश्किल है रायसाहब! कहीं मुँह दिखाने की जगह न रहेगी। उस दिन तो मुझे हैजा भी हो जाए तो वहाँ जाना पड़ेगा।'


रायसाहब आशा बाँधे हुए कल आने का वादा करके ज्यों ही निकले कि खन्ना ने अंदर जा कर गोविंदी को आड़े हाथों लिया - तुमने इस व्यायामशाला की नींव रखना क्यों स्वीकार किया?


गोविंदी कैसे कहे कि यह सम्मान पा कर वह मन में कितनी प्रसन्न हो रही थी। उस अवसर के लिए कितने मनोयोग से अपना भाषण लिख रही थी और कितनी ओजभरी कविता रची थी। उसने दिल में समझा था, यह प्रस्ताव स्वीकार करके वह खन्ना को प्रसन्न कर देगी। उसका सम्मान तो उसके पति का ही सम्मान है। खन्ना को इसमें कोई आपत्ति हो सकती है, इसकी उसने कल्पना भी न की थी। इधर कई दिन से पति को कुछ सदय देख कर उसका मन बढ़ने लगा था। वह अपने भाषण से, और अपनी कविता से लोगों को मुग्ध कर देने का स्वप्न देख रही थी।


यह प्रश्न सुना और खन्ना की मुद्रा देखी, तो उसकी छाती धक-धक करने लगी। अपराधी की भाँति बोली - डाक्टर मेहता ने आग्रह किया, तो मैंने स्वीकार कर लिया।


'डाक्टर मेहता तुम्हें कुएँ में गिरने को कहें, तो शायद इतनी खुशी से न तैयार होगी!'


गोविंदी की जबान बंद।


'तुम्हें जब ईश्वर ने बुद्धि नहीं दी, तो क्यों मुझसे नहीं पूछ लिया? मेहता और मालती दोनों यह चाल चल कर मुझसे दो-चार हजार ऐंठने की फिक्र में हैं। और मैंने ठान लिया है कि कौड़ी भी न दूँगा। तुम आज ही मेहता को इनकारी खत लिख दो।'


गोविंदी ने एक क्षण सोच कर कहा - तो तुम्हीं लिख दो न।


'मैं क्यों लिखूँ? बात की तुमने, लिखूँ मैं?'


'डाक्टर साहब कारण पूछेंगे, तो क्या बताऊँगी?'


'बताना अपना सिर और क्या! मैं इस व्यभिचारशाला को एक धेला भी नहीं देना चाहता।'


'तो तुम्हें देने को कौन कहता है?'


खन्ना ने होंठ चबा कर कहा - कैसी बेसमझों की-सी बातें करती हो? तुम वहाँ नींव रखोगी और कुछ दोगी नहीं, तो संसार क्या कहेगा?


गोविंदी ने जैसे संगीन की नोक पर कहा - अच्छी बात है, लिख दूँगी।


'आज ही लिखना होगा।'


'कह तो दिया लिखूँगी।'


खन्ना बाहर आए और डाक देखने लगे। उन्हें दफ़्तर जाने में देर हो जाती थी, तो चपरासी घर पर ही डाक दे जाता था। शक्कर तेज हो गई। खन्ना का चेहरा खिल उठा। दूसरी चिट्टी खोली। ऊख की दर नियत करने के लिए जो कमेटी बैठी थी, उसने तय कर दिया कि ऐसा नियंत्रण नहीं किया जा सकता। धत तेरी की। वह पहले यही बात कर रहे थे, पर इस अग्निहोत्री ने गुल मचा कर जबरदस्ती कमेटी बैठाई। आखिर बचा के मुँह पर थप्पड़ लगा। यह मिल वालों और किसानों के बीच का मुआमला है। सरकार इसमें दखल देने वाली कौन?


सहसा मिस मालती कार से उतरीं। कमल की भाँति खिली, दीपक की भाँति दमकती, स्फूरती और उल्लास की प्रतिमा-सी-निश्शंक, निर्द्वंद्व मानो उसे विश्वास है कि संसार में उसके लिए आदर और सुख का द्वार खुला हुआ है। खन्ना ने बरामदे में आ कर अभिवादन किया।


मालती ने पूछा - क्या यहाँ मेहता आए थे?


'हाँ, आए तो थे।'


'कुछ कहा - कहाँ जा रहे हैं?'


'यह तो कुछ नहीं कहा।'


'जाने कहाँ डुबकी लगा गए। मैं चारों तरफ घूम आई। आपने व्यायामशाला के लिए कितना दिया?'


खन्ना ने अपराधी-स्वर में कहा - मैंने अभी इस मुआमले को समझा ही नहीं।


मालती ने बड़ी-बड़ी आँखों से उन्हें तरेरा, मानों सोच रही हो कि उन पर दया करे या रोष।


'इसमें समझने की क्या बात थी, और समझ लेते आगे-पीछे, इस वक्त तो कुछ देने की बात थी। मैंने मेहता को ठेल कर यहाँ भेजा था। बेचारे डर रहे थे कि आप न जाने क्या जवाब दें। आपकी इस कंजूसी का क्या फल होगा, आप जानते हैं? यहाँ के व्यापारी समाज से कुछ न मिलेगा। आपने शायद मुझे अपमानित करने का निश्चय कर लिया है। सबकी सलाह थी कि लेडी विलसन बुनियाद रखें। मैंने गोविंदी देवी का पक्ष लिया और लड़ कर सबको राजी किया और अब आप फर्माते हैं, आपने इस मुआमले को समझा ही नहीं। आप बैंकिंग की गुत्थियाँ समझते हैं, पर इतनी मोटी बात आपकी समझ में न आई। इसका अर्थ इसके सिवा और कुछ नहीं है, कि तुम मुझे लज्जित करना चाहते हो। अच्छी बात है, यही सही।'


मालती का मुख लाल हो गया। खन्ना घबराए, हेकड़ी जाती रही, पर इसके साथ ही उन्हें यह भी मालूम हुआ कि अगर वह काँटों में फँस गए हैं, तो मालती दलदल में फँस गई है, अगर उनकी थैलियों पर संकट आ पड़ा है तो मालती की प्रतिष्ठा पर संकट आ पड़ा है, जो थैलियों से ज्यादा मूल्यवान है। तब उनका मन मालती की दुरवस्था का आनंद क्यों न उठाए? उन्होंने मालती को अरदब में डाल दिया था और यद्यपि वह उसे रूष्ट कर देने का साहस खो चुके थे, पर दो-चार खरी-खरी बातें कह सुनाने का अवसर पा कर छोड़ना न चाहते थे। यह भी दिखा देना चाहते थे कि मैं निरा भोंदू नहीं हूँ। उसका रास्ता रोक कर बोले - तुम मुझ पर इतनी कृपालु हो गई हो, इस पर मुझे आश्चर्य हो रहा है मालती!


मालती ने भवें सिकोड़ कर कहा - मैं इसका आशय नहीं समझी!


'क्या अब मेरे साथ तुम्हारा वही बर्ताव है, जो कुछ दिन पहले था?'


'मैं तो उसमें कोई अंतर नहीं देखती।'


'लेकिन मैं तो आकाश-पाताल का अंतर देखता हूँ।'


'अच्छा मान लो, तुम्हारा अनुमान ठीक है, तो फिर? मैं तुमसे एक शुभ-कार्य में सहायता माँगने आई हूँ, अपने व्यवहार की परीक्षा देने नहीं आई हूँ। और अगर तुम समझते हो, कुछ चंदा दे कर तुम यश और धन्यवाद के सिवा और कुछ पा सकते हो, तो तुम भ्रम में हो।'


खन्ना परास्त हो गए। वह एक ऐसे संकरे कोने में फँस गए थे, जहाँ इधर-उधर हिलने का भी स्थान न था। क्या वह उससे यह कहने का साहस रखते हैं कि मैंने अब तक तुम्हारे ऊपर हजारों रुपए लुटा दिए, क्या उसका यही पुरस्कार है? लज्जा से उनका मुँह छोटा-सा निकल आया, जैसे सिकुड़ गया हो। झेंपते हुए बोले - मेरा आशय यह न था मालती, तुम बिलकुल गलत समझीं।


मालती ने परिहास के स्वर में कहा - खुदा करे, मैंने गलत समझा हो, क्योंकि अगर मैं उसे सच समझ लूँगी तो तुम्हारे साए से भी भागूँगी। मैं रूपवती हूँ। तुम भी मेरे अनेक चाहने वालों में से एक हो। वह मेरी कृपा थी कि जहाँ मैं औरों के उपहार लौटा देती थी, तुम्हारी सामान्य-से-सामान्य चीजें भी धन्यवाद के साथ स्वीकार कर लेती थी, और जरूरत पड़ने पर तुमसे रुपए भी माँग लेती थी। अगर तुमने अपने धनोन्माद में इसका कोई दूसरा अर्थ निकाल लिया, तो मैं तुम्हें क्षमा करूँगी। यह पुरुष-प्रकृति है अपवाद नहीं, मगर यह समझ लो कि धन ने आज तक किसी नारी के हृदय पर विजय नहीं पाई, और न कभी पाएगा।


खन्ना एक-एक शब्द पर मानो गज-गज भर नीचे धँसते जाते थे। अब और ज्यादा चोट सहने का उनमें जीवट न था। लज्जित हो कर बोले - मालती, तुम्हारे पैरों पड़ता हूँ, अब और जलील न करो। और न सही तो मित्र-भाव तो बना रहने दो।


यह कहते हुए उन्होंने दराज से चेकबुक निकाली और एक हजार लिख कर डरते-डरते मालती की तरफ बढ़ाया।


मालती ने चैक ले कर निर्दय व्यंग किया - यह मेरे व्यवहार का मूल्य है या व्यायामशाला का चंदा?


खन्ना सजल आँखों से बोले - अब मेरी जान बख्शो मालती, क्यों मेरे मुँह में कालिख पोत रही हो।


मालती ने जोर से कहकहा मारा - देखो, डाँट बताई और एक हजार रुपए भी वसूल किए। अब तो तुम कभी ऐसी शरारत न करोगे?


'कभी नहीं, जीते जी कभी नहीं।'


'कान पकड़ो।'


'कान पकड़ता हूँ, मगर अब तुम दया करके जाओ और मुझे एकांत में बैठ कर सोचने और रोने दो। तुमने आज मेरे जीवन का सारा आनंद……..।'


मालती और जोर से हँसी - देखो, तुम मेरा बहुत अपमान कर रहे हो और तुम जानते हो, रूप अपमान नहीं सह सकता। मैंने तो तुम्हारे साथ भलाई की और तुम उसे बुराई समझ रहे हो।


खन्ना विद्रोह-भरी आँखों से देख कर बोले - तुमने मेरे साथ भलाई की है या उलटी छुरी से मेरा गला रेता है?


'क्यों, मैं तुम्हें लूट-लूट कर अपना घर भर रही थी। तुम उस लूट से बच गए।'


'क्यों घाव पर नमक छिड़क रही हो मालती! मैं भी आदमी हूँ।'


मालती ने इस तरह खन्ना की ओर देखा, मानो निश्चय करना चाहती थी कि वह आदमी है या नहीं?


'अभी तो मुझे इसका कोई लक्षण नहीं दिखाई देता।'


'तुम बिलकुल पहेली हो, आज यह साबित हो गया।'


'हाँ, तुम्हारे लिए पहेली हूँ और पहेली रहूँगी।'


यह कहती हुई वह पक्षी की भाँति फुर्र से उड़ गई और खन्ना सिर पर हाथ रख कर सोचने लगे, यह लीला है या इसका सच्चा रूप।

----------

